# Seguimento Europa - 2008



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2008 às 14:46)

Viva a Russia  que mínimas agradáveis...ainda o Inverno começou á bocado.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jan 2008 às 11:59)

Lol devem ser agradáveis, devem... 

No Canadá ontem chegaram aos -47ºC, um temperatura tb bastante agradável


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 18:09)

Mas que grande anomalia negativa na Europa de Leste  e arredores.


----------



## Luis França (9 Jan 2008 às 02:08)

*Severe Gales  	2200 Tue 8  	1200 Wed 9*

After a brief lull, west to southwesterly winds will increase later Tuesday evening, gusting to 60mph especially in exposed locations. Overnight the wind will continue to increase, gusting 70 to 80mph, with isolated gusts to 90 mph possible in exposed locations. The public are advised to take extra care and refer to Traffic Scotland for further advice on road conditions.

Issued at: 1922 Tue 8 Jan

link


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2008 às 14:15)

*TEMPESTADE COM FORTES VENTOS LEVA CAOS A ESCÓCIA*

Uma tempestade com fortes ventos atingiu na noite de ontem a Escócia e a Irlanda do Norte provocando caos no sistema de transportes e deixando milhares de casas sem eletricidade. O temporal provocou também a queda de árvores e postes de luz, o tombamento de caminhões e o alagamento de ruas e estradas.
Ventos de até 130 quilômetros por hora levaram as autoridades a fechar as pontes Erskine e Tay, na Escócia. Até o momento cerca de 20 mil casas continuam sem luz e as companhias de eletricidade escocesas informaram que não poderão solucionar o problema até que a intensidade dos ventos diminua. As zonas mais afetadas pelo temporal foram Lanarkshire, Aurshire, e a costa oeste de Fife. A polícia de Strathclyde informou que os ventos derrubaram o teto do histórico Great Eastern Hotel em Glasgow. O vento também danificou o Hall universitário em Dundee e os edifícios do porto de Seabraes.
As autoridades advertiram os habitantes das ilhas ocidentais da Escócia a permanecerem dentro de suas casas até o fim do temporal. As fortes chuvas provocaram também o fechamento de escolas, portos e aeroportos do país. Segundo o Serviço Meteorológico britânico (Met Office) as condições climáticas estão melhorando no decorrer do dia. (ANSA) 

Ansa Latina


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2008 às 19:10)

É a chamada ventania dos diabos  bem que podia vir algum até cá abaixo mas vamos esperar...


----------



## Luis França (13 Jan 2008 às 21:57)

*UK - Road accidents in flood aftermath*







Emergency services were called to a series of accidents as freezing temperatures led to tricky driving conditions in parts of England.
Thousands of rail and road users were hit by travel chaos on Friday evening as more than 30mm of rain fell.
On Saturday, West Midlands Ambulance Service (WMAS) said it was called to eight crashes within two hours as motorists struggled with black ice.
The South West and the Midlands were the areas worst-hit by rain and snow.
A WMAS spokesman said: "We have had a very, very busy morning on the roads today and are urging motorists to take care as the cold weather is likely to continue."
On Saturday, the Environment Agency said a series of flood warnings remained in place in the Midlands and South West. 

*Storm terror 'just like Blitz'*






SHOCKED storm victims feared they could have died as gale-force winds battered Inverclyde on Tuesday night.
Residents living in upmarket flats near the Esplanade were woken by a huge bang after part of a gable end crumbled.
Many thought the noise was from Clydeport Container Terminal, but one pensioner who lives in Harwood Court in Campbell Street described the scene as being ‘like the Clydebank Blitz’.


----------



## Luis França (15 Jan 2008 às 18:56)

*Caught on camera: Incredible moment surfers are hit by 50ft wave off Cornwall*






Beneath a towering wall of water two surfers lay waiting like tiny dots in the dark swell.
It's the kind of contest between man and the elements normally associated with the enormous waves of Hawaii or Australia. 
But with the lights of shore just flickering through grey skies this is Penzance, in Cornwall, where stormy weather has created 50ft waves.

Photography student Jacob Cockle, 22, was there to watch as his friends did battle with the waves. 
"Penzance never gets waves like this," he said. "No-one here has ever seen anything like it. 
"I was out there for ages watching the surfers. It is so unusual. Other parts of Cornwall are used to big waves - but nothing like this has ever been seen before.
"This is as much about extreme weather as extreme surfing."


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2008 às 20:01)

Luis França disse:


>



Grande onda


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2008 às 20:15)

O mar anda cada vez mais revoltado será que anda chteado com alguma coisa


----------



## Luis França (18 Jan 2008 às 01:24)

*Flood Vctims Cope with Chaos in the British Isles*






Widespread flooding caused chaos across the country today as weather forecasters predicted "there's more rain to come".
As emergency services worked throughout the day rescuing people trapped by rising water levels in their cars and houses, forecasters predicted five more days of rain, beginning to ease on Monday.
The weather has led to roads around the country being closed, while flights to Guernsey and Jersey and ferry crossings to Calais and Dunkirk were delayed.
Rail services in the West Midlands, the South West and in Wales were severely affected by the flooding, with many routes not running any trains at all.
*
The country has already had two-thirds of the rainfall expected for January, according to the Met Office.*


----------



## Luis França (23 Jan 2008 às 16:00)

*Floods cause road and rail chaos*


















Dozens of homes and businesses were flooded in West and South Yorkshire, while schools and shops were closed.
Rail passengers and drivers met problems as the West Coast main line between Lancaster and Preston was closed, and floods hit the M1 and M62.
Elsewhere, heavy snowfall hit parts of north-east England and Scotland.



* Climate change threatens N. Ireland's Giant's Causeway*






The iconic world heritage site, one of the province's biggest tourist attractions, will be under threat if sea levels rise and storms worsen, said the National Trust conservation organisation, which owns and manages the site.
The report warned that the site was at risk from coastal erosion and flooding over this century.
"In the short term (2020) increasing storminess would require increasingly rigorous hazard management, while in the medium term (2050-2080) slope instability and cliff retreat increase," the report said.


----------



## Luis França (26 Jan 2008 às 01:43)

*DESERT STORM BLOWS INTO CITY*

 The mystery of the red dust which has been appearing across South West Wales has been solved - and the answer lies a long way away.Residents from Swansea to Neath and Crynant in the Dulais Valley found their homes and cars covered in the grime.
Many pointed the finger at pollution, but according to weather experts the dusty downpour was rather more exotic in origin - sand from the Sahara Desert.
John Copner, from Ridgeway, Killay was one of those left to clean up the mess.
"There was orangey-brown stuff all over the place," he said. "Everything was plastered with it.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2008 às 16:35)

Algo pouco comum se passou hoje na parte Italiana da Suiça:

Temperaturas máximas:

Stabio:22,0ºC
Lugano:21,0ºC
Locarno-Monti:20,7ºC

Ainda há 1 semana estas localidades estavam cheias de neve

Em contraste, na parte Francesa, Geneve teve uma rica máxima de 2ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2008 às 17:50)

São localidades a sul dos Alpes. O vento tem estado a soprar de Norte. Deve ter sido resultado do efeito de foehn.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2008 às 18:03)

Dan disse:


> São localidades a sul dos Alpes. O vento tem estado a soprar de Norte. Deve ter sido resultado do efeito de foehn.



É exactamente isso!
O efeito de Foehn das aulas de meteorologia física posto em prática da melhor forma possivel!
Ainda assim, e visto em Janeiro, o efeito parece ter ainda mais relevância.
Ainda há 2 dias andavam na neve e hoje quase vão tomar banho nos lagos!
Isto sim, um clima continental


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2008 às 00:20)

*Temporais na Europa Central e Sudeste na última noite*






copyright © Eumetsat 2008

*Áustria: Temporal deixa dezenas de milhares de famílias sem energia eléctrica *

As fortes tempestades com ventos de até 150 km/h que castigam a Áustria desde sábado à noite, deixaram quase 100.000 famílias temporariamente sem energia elétrica e quatro pessoas ficaram gravemente feridas, informou hoje a imprensa local. 
Em Graz, capital do estado federado da Estíria, duas pessoas sofreram ferimentos graves ao serem atingidas pelas telhas de um edifício. Além disso, dois bombeiros ficaram gravemente feridos no município de Voitsberg, também na Estíria, um atingido por uma árvore e o outro devido a uma grave intoxicação de fumaça quando tentava apagar um incêndio. "Estamos sofrendo cortes de luz maciços, temporariamente cerca de 80.000 famílias ficaram sem energia elétrica", disse à emissora pública "ORF" um porta-voz da distribuidora elétrica da Estíria.
Enquanto isso, no estado de Caríntia, fronteiriço com a Eslovênia, cerca de 12.000 famílias estavam sem energia elétrica, informaram as autoridades. *Os ventos, os mais fortes em 20 anos* - segundo os especialistas -, causaram várias interrupções do transporte público, principalmente na zona alpina do sul da Áustria, onde todas as estações de esqui foram fechadas.
Os meteorologistas afirmam que o temporal ainda não passou, e anunciaram mais ventos fortes de entre 80 e 130 km/h para a noite, principalmente no leste do país, incluindo a capital, Viena. 

UOL Últimas Notícias

*Des vents tempétueux ont balayé l'Autriche et la Pologne dimanche. Un mort et plusieurs blessés*

Des vents tempétueux ont paralyé une partie de l'Europe centrale dimanche, notamment l'Autriche et la Pologne. Quelque 100'000 foyers autrichiens ont été privés de courant. Les chemins de fer, le trafic routier et les remontées mécaniques ont été très perturbés. Les autorités ont prié les gens de ne pas sortir de chez eux dans certaines zones où les vents ont frisé les 150 km/h. A Graz, 2 personnes ont été blessées par la chute d'éléments d'un toit. En Pologne, des chutes d'arbres sur des routes ont fait un mort et au mois quatre blessés. De nombreuses localités ont aussi été privées d'électricité.

Tsr.ch


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2008 às 14:14)

*Agravamento do estado do tempo a partir de Quarta-feira: ventos fortes a muito fortes e possibilidades de chuvas torrenciais desde o Norte da França e Ilhas Britânicas, estendendo-se progressivamente para a Bélgica, Holanda, Norte da Alemanha, Dinamarca, países bálticos e Escandinávia.*


----------



## Fernando (28 Jan 2008 às 15:31)

Por aqui pela Europa Central (Łódź - Polónia), vi de tudo nos últimos dias. Quinta houve nevoeiro e neblina (temperaturas na ordem dos 7ºC), Sexta com céu nublado e Sábado abateu-se uma tempestade que deixou toda a gente . Muita trovoada, chuva muito forte e granizo durante 5 minutos de tal intensidade que deixou tudo branco. Os habitantes locais ficaram pasmados com tal tempestade nesta altura do ano. Domingo (ontem) nevou durante todo o dia deixando a paisagem bem branquinha e hoje só deu céu limpo e um sol bem traiçoeiro dado que as temperaturas não subiram dos 2ºC ! Por aqui animação não falta...


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2008 às 15:52)

Fernando disse:


> Por aqui pela Europa Central (Łódź - Polónia), vi de tudo nos últimos dias. Quinta houve nevoeiro e neblina (temperaturas na ordem dos 7ºC), Sexta com céu nublado e Sábado abateu-se uma tempestade que deixou toda a gente . Muita trovoada, chuva muito forte e granizo durante 5 minutos de tal intensidade que deixou tudo branco. Os habitantes locais ficaram pasmados com tal tempestade nesta altura do ano. Domingo (ontem) nevou durante todo o dia deixando a paisagem bem branquinha e hoje só deu céu limpo e um sol bem traiçoeiro dado que as temperaturas não subiram dos 2ºC ! Por aqui animação não falta...



Que inveja..
Por cá estamos à mais de 10 dias na pasmaceira total...


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2008 às 07:21)

Bons dias:
-If I was a rich man amanhã apanhava o meu  aviaozito particular e
iria espreitar a Escócia,sobretudo o Leste escocês.Depois de amanhã
talvez viajasse até à Dinamarca.
Depois,se não houvesse aeroportos encerrados  talvez regressasse a P.Rubras.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 09:45)

Não é preciso sair do nosso país porque uma dessas vem atá cá se for este ano é para o ano  o Inverno só acaba em Março.

Nós já tirámos a senha agora é só esperar.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2008 às 11:05)

*Rali da Suécia em perigo*

Não é novidade esta situação, mas a verdade e que, caso venha a suceder, será a primeira vez na história recente do WRC! Á semelhança do que aconteceu no último ano voltam a pairar dúvidas sobre a realização Rali da Suécia, a próxima prova do Mundial de Ralis, que tem data marcada para 8, 9 e 10 de Fevereiro. Na base das dúvidas volta a estar a falta de neve que poderá, este ano, inviabilizar a realização da prova. 
Ao que tudo indica, a temperatura anormalmente “quente” – para os padrões escandinavos - que se tem feito sentir na Suécia nas últimas semanas. Fez com que grande parte da neve se derretesse transformando muitos dos troços autênticos pisos de terra e lama. Neste contexto, a organização da prova dá como muito forte a possibilidade de não estarem reunidas condições para que a prova se realize, sendo que a decisão final deverá ser tomada até à próxima sexta-feira, altura limite para que as equipas possam ser avisadas. Portanto, tudo depende agora da “boa-disposição” do S. Pedro… 
Bom, pelo menos caso seja anulado novo grande evento em cerca de mês e meio, pelo menos desta feita não será devido a causas não naturais… 

AutoSport


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2008 às 15:11)

*Snow, Winds Disrupt Transport in Greece* 

​
Snowfall and high winds disrupted transport across Greece Tuesday, canceling some domestic flights and confining ferries to port. Snow blanketed the northern suburbs of Athens and the mountains surrounding the city, where motorists had to use chains. Snow also fell in many parts of the country, including the southern resort island of Crete, blocking mountain roads and causing temporary power cuts.
Winds of up to 100 kph (62 mph) lashed the Aegean Sea, forcing ferries to remain in port and canceling seven flights from Athens' Eleftherios Venizelos Airport to island destinations, officials said. 
The weather was forecast to improve later Tuesday.

Chron.com

*Snow, gale force winds in Greece shut down airports, ports  * 

Ships remained anchored at ports across Greece and dozens of flights were cancelled Tuesday as snow and gale force winds shut down airports, causing havoc across the country. Poor weather across Greece over the last 24 hours has caused problems to the country's road network and paralysed marine and air services. Ship and ferry departures from the main ports of Pireaus, Rafina and Lavrio have been halted due to gale force winds blowing in the Aegean Sea. 
Strong winds blowing in the Aegean and the southern Mediterranean forced the closure of airports and disrupted dozens of flights on the islands of Milos, Samos and the cities of Hania and Heraklion on the southern island of Crete. Meanwhile, heavy snow blocked many roads on the outskirts of Athens, cutting off traffic around the Penteli and Nea Makri, while drivers were required to equip their vehicles with anti-skid chains on many highways linking northern Greece and the southern Peloponnese. 
Heavy snowfall in the northern port city of Thessaloniki seriously damaged the public power corporation network, causing power cuts to many towns in northern Greece. 

EarthTimes


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 18:36)

*Queda de neve na Grécia*

A intensa queda de neve que se verificou ontem em quase toda a Grécia e os ventos fortes que se fizeram sentir no mar Egeu, obrigaram a que dezenas de voos não se tivessem realizado, para além de terem obrigado dezenas de navios a permanecer em terra e igualmente ocasionado cortes de energia em diversas regiões.

A neve chegou a cair durante um breve período de tempo no centro de Atenas, causando problemas de tráfego em diversos pontos da cidade.

Fonte: IM

BUMMMMMMMMM bota para ai e nós pó mas por enquanto


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Jan 2008 às 09:47)

lindo bicharoco...muito bonito,...
















e ventos a rondar os 100 km em todas as ilhas britânicas e os 120,130 no mar.

Isto sim...isto é Inverno...
Por cá o inverno 2007/2008 está a ser um pesadelo...


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2008 às 10:56)

A pressão atmosférica em Rona, Ilha escocesa.





http://weather.gladstonefamily.net/site/03011



Quikscat das 09:52


----------



## Luis França (31 Jan 2008 às 13:41)

*Tempestade TUVA*

Quem me dera estar de novo no norte da Escócia..

Vejam esta webcam do norte da Escócia...está potente...


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2008 às 23:43)

*Storms batter parts of Britain*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7219492.stm

*Air rescue for ferry travellers*
The ship was hit by a freak wave in bad weather in the Irish Sea
The crew of a ferry in the Irish Sea are being airlifted to safety after it was hit by a freak wave in bad weather. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/merseyside/7221237.stm

*High winds cause travel problems*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/7219225.stm

*Lorry driver dies in 70mph winds*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/7219155.stm


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2008 às 02:37)

Grande Circulação.
Já há muito tempo que uma tão vigorosa Depressão não se aproximava do Continente Europeu.
Em breve dissipar-se-á.
Mas já fará parte da História Meteorológica do ano de 2008 na Europa e
sobretudo das Ilhas Britânicas.
Pena ,que não faça também da Nossa que é  quase Milenar.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2008 às 12:14)

Aí vai o bicho mais mansinho quase a atingir o SW Norueguês.Há notícias de inúmeras perturbações provocadas por esta Senhora Depressão no dia de ontem  no Reino Unido e também nos Paises Baixos...Ontem o mínimo de Pressão registado no seu centro atingiu os 942 milibares.É obra.
Por cá ,não há engenheiros, nem arquitectos que nos valham... gra


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Fev 2008 às 02:02)

Peço desculpa pelas minhas imagens ficarem fora do contexto quando são actualizadas na origem.Doravante tal não acontecerá.
E para provar tal ,vou colocar aqui uma imagem que  manter-se-á(assim espero):

É que na Europa nada de anormal se prevê para os próximos dias...
Só a Islândia é que vai ter problemas:
Irá ser atravessada por uma Depressão com 945 no centro.
Gostava de apanhar um avião para Reikjavik , esta sexta-feira.






Irão ter ventos na ordem dos 90,100 Km/h com temperaturas negativas.
Sensação térmica brutal...
Pelo Continente Europeu ,prossegue este tépido Inverno ,de Londres a Moscovo, de Amesterdão a Helsínquia e algo rigoroso  no extremo Sudeste.


----------



## Luis França (6 Fev 2008 às 20:37)

Grandes ondas devem ter estado na origem disto....








*Amazing picture of the ferry that ran aground in Blackpool*

In the winter sunshine yesterday, it was the calm after the storm.

Locals wandered in wonder round the ferry Riverdance, stranded on a beach in Lancashire, while others walked their dogs as usual or played football as if it didn't exist.
Trucks on the deck can be seen listing at a perilous angle, much of their cargo already spilled, and the onlookers underneath looked as if they might be in danger if anything else were suddenly to shift.
The serenity surrounding the ship belies the chaotic journey it has gone through in the past few days.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Fev 2008 às 05:07)

Se este forum decorresse em Terras da Noruega a página de Previsão e Alertas estaria seguramente bloqueada, tal seria a avalhanche de posts.
Imaginem só este monstro de 940   à nossa  porta ( é um verdadeiro F2/F3)!!!






Até estou com curiosidade para ver se isto poder-se-á aproximar à realidade...
São 9  dias...é uma eternidade mas em situações de estabilidade como a que vivemos é até possível...
Constato que a  situação de temporal prevista para a Islândia na próxima sexta/sábado tudo leva a crer que ir-se-á concretizar e já está prevista há 3/4 dias.
Neste caso,talvez amanhã o coloquem noutro sítio.
Por cá , e um pouco por toda a Europa,segue o Paulo Bento, perdão! a Tranquilidade!
Ontem,Hoje e Amanhã...


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Fev 2008 às 03:23)

E então ? o que estará a acontecer agora ao forum Meteopt norueguês?
Com estas novidades só podem estar em ressaca.






Vêja-se a diferença:
É o que acontece ,frequentemente, a esta distância.

A Europa segue tranquila,havendo algum Inverno,nos Balcãs,Grécia e Turquia.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Fev 2008 às 04:18)

E a Europa segue tranquila.
Anticiclone da Península aos Urais.
Excepto uns ameaços de Inverno na Turquia,Balcãs e na Islândia onde
o temporal previsto concretizou-se.
A Europa segue  amena, salvo as referidas excepções.









E o Fevereiro avança e as oportunidades de um Inverno agreste esmorecem...
Moscovo teve em Janeiro a 2ª média de Janeiro mais alta dos últimos 30 anos.
Na América do Norte há dados no sentido contrário...
Este não é o Inverno da Europa...


.


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2008 às 13:39)

Uma barbaridade aquilo que o GFS prevê para a o Mediterrâneo Oriental.









Há já previsões de neve para o Egipto, na península do Sinai.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2008 às 14:54)

Vamos com calma amigo Dan o "pão"  vai ser distribuido por todos temos é de saber esperar.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Fev 2008 às 10:59)

E a Europa a sueste segue fresquinha...bem fresquinha.
Eis as tempereturas mínimas do dia de hoje.
E o que vem de frio para essa zona.
Vai voltar a nevar nos balcãs ,Grécia e Turquia abundantemente.
Ai continentalidade !!! Nós aqui em cima deste Oceano todo não temos direito a nada.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2008 às 14:22)

_"Desde un punto de vista sinóptico tenemos un anticiclón de bloqueo con presiones muy altas sobre el Mar del Norte, pero extendiendo un ramal suyo hasta centroeuropa, Italia y el Mediterráneo occidental, que también procura presiones relativamente altas sobre toda la Península Ibérica, en mayor medida hacia el Norte de esta que no hacia el Sur. Por el flanco oriental de este anticiclón se está formando una potente irrupción de aire frío, que va a afectar de forma especial en los próximos días a toda Europa oriental, y de hecho en los próximos días podría convertirse en una ola de frío extraordinaria en países mediterráneo orientales como Grecia y Turquía."_
CEAMET

Nos próximos dias teremos uma extraodinária entrada de ar frio por todo o sudeste da Europa, com temperaturas a descerem possivelmente até aos - 10 ºC na Grécia, Bulgária, Roménia, ... - 20 ºC na Turquia e - 30 ºC na Rússia. Haja Inverno !!!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2008 às 19:40)

*«Πολικές» θερμοκρασίες όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο*

*(Tradução para Inglês utilizando o Google)*

Polar temperatures throughout the weekend 

IMPORTANT expected to drop the temperature weekend (16-17/2/2008) throughout the country. As noted by the General Secretariat for Civil Protection NGPP, Sunday, temperatures will be extremely low, and central and northern Greece will be an ice grooming (temperature 24 hours will be less than zero). 
As far as the snow: 
- On Saturday snow moderate intensity will be seen in Eastern Macedonia, Thrace, Halkidiki, northern Aegean, the eastern areas of Magnesia and Evia. 
- On Sunday, snow, probably regionally powerful, will be seen in the North Aegean, the eastern areas of Magnesia, Eastern Central, Euboea, the Cyclades and Crete. 
- Especially in Attica snow, probably to places strong, will be seen Sunday. 
- The winds in almost all of the country will gradually reinforced in the 7 to 8 Beaufort and Sunday in the Aegean to 9 Beaufort. 
- On Monday the weather will present recession and snow will gradually reduce in Crete and later will stop there. Please note, however, that frost will be very strong especially in continental. 

Details on the evolution of the weather, the next few days will be attributed to the regular bulletins ΕΜΥ. Have already been informed the competent bodies and services from the NGPP and are in a state of preparedness of civil protection, in order to intervene directly, if necessary. 
In addition, the NGPP, draw the attention of citizens and proposes to heed the intense weather events, which in many cases may pose problems. 

Fonte: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/08/02/15/1476070.htm


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 19:43)

O fim de semana vai ser interessante de seguir nesses países e até no norte de África....


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2008 às 20:51)

Uma onda de frio muito interessante. Valores de -30ºC em algumas cidades da Turquia. Neve a cota zero na Grécia e até alguma possibilidade de neve na Líbia.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2008 às 21:01)

Os priveligiados do costume será que algo irá sobrar para nós ?? :assobio: pode não ser em neve.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 11:16)

Vamos todos fugir para a Grécia ?? isto é o que dá ter o Atlântico á porta não deixa que aconteça nada disto mas pronto é esperar


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2008 às 11:58)

Essa região do Mediterrâneo está mais próxima da “fonte” de ar frio. Nós ficamos aqui muito afastados. Essas massas de ar frio, raramente chegam cá e quando isso acontece, chegam já muito fracas. 

Mínima de -33,1ºC esta manhã em ERZURUM, Turquia.

Neva com alguma intensidade em Istambul.

http://application2.ibb.gov.tr/turistikkameralar/turistikcam.htm#

Amanhã a neve deve chegar a Atenas.


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2008 às 23:44)

E entretanto já neva em Atenas!

Aqueles Gregos!!! Que sorteeee!

Fonte:http://www.wunderground.com/global/GR.html


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2008 às 09:09)

Há tipos cheios de sorte!

Atenas, Grécia! Há minutos atrás:


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2008 às 10:39)

Neva também em Creta e no sul de Itália.


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 10:55)

Algumas webcams:














http://www.hellenic-foundation.gr/mobotix/acropolis-s.jpg
http://www.hellenic-foundation.gr/mobotix/adrianou-s.jpg
http://www.hellenic-foundation.gr/mobotix/skopelos-s.jpg


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2008 às 10:57)

Atenas ontem.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 11:55)

Os Gregos desde os jogos Olimpicos em 2004 nunca mais se viram gregos para nada  ganham tudo.


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 15:19)

E vai nevando novamente em Atenas

Webcam's:

http://www.hellenic-foundation.gr/camacropolis.asp
http://www.hellenic-foundation.gr/camadrianou.asp
http://www.hellenic-foundation.gr/camskopelos.asp


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 23:28)

> *Onda de frio assola Grécia e Turquia e deixa a Acrópole sob a neve*
> 
> ATENAS (AFP) — A Acrópole de Atenas estava coberta de neve neste domingo e suas portas permaneciam fechadas para o público devido à forte nevasca que cai desde a noite de sábado, um fenômeno pouco freqüente na capital grega.
> 
> ...


(c) AFP



Coitada desta webcam


----------



## iceworld (19 Fev 2008 às 01:49)

Vince disse:


> (c) AFP
> 
> 
> 
> Coitada desta webcam



Eu queria era uma webcam como essa em coimbra!!
Esses Gregos que nos levaram o Europeu e agora levam a Neve
Eles comem tudo,
Eles comem tudo,
E não deixam nada..


----------



## Luis França (22 Fev 2008 às 20:46)

*Global Cooling: Amazing pictures of countries joining Britain in the big freeze*





A waterfall frozen mid-air in China





A cafe in northern Greece were left decked in a thick coating of ice as temperatures plummeted and heavy snowfalls cut off villages





Walkers gingerly edge along a bridge over the frozen Valaste waterfall in Estonia.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2008 às 20:52)

Fotos espetaculares  absolutamente geladas...sendo a ultima na região que foi


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 20:59)

Mas como é que apenas algumas coisas estão congeladas, e não todas?


----------



## Minho (22 Fev 2008 às 23:40)

Só tenho uma explicação, tal como aquelas famosas imagens de Genebra, a parte com mais gelo deve estar exposta a um lago. Se reparares o telhado do lado da estrada tem muito menos estalactites...


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 02:11)

Minho disse:


> Só tenho uma explicação, tal como aquelas famosas imagens de Genebra, a parte com mais gelo deve estar exposta a um lago. Se reparares o telhado do lado da estrada tem muito menos estalactites...



Sim, mas em Geneve o gelo era mais uniforme

Aqui nestas fotos está estranhamente desiquilibrado.
Na foto da esplanada, só mesmo a esplanada é que tem gelo, porque tanto um ladop como o outro da estrada não têm gelo E o sinal da estrada está limpo.

Na ultima fotografia, é estranho ver as árvores imediatamente em cima sem o minimo gelo possivel


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2008 às 13:54)

Fotografias das granizadas no Sul de Espanha esta manhã:























*Mais fotos e notícias aqui:*

http://www.diariosur.es/multimedia/fotos/11928.html


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2008 às 14:06)

Que tempestade espectacular!

Bem, não digam nada à SIC nem ao Correio da Manhã!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 16:41)

Para variar e graças á altitude que as localidade espanholas estão expostas levam com trovadas a sério 

Boas fotos  estamos a seguir os padrões do ano passado.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2008 às 17:44)

Que espectáculo... Grande Granizada... 

Aqui é que não cai nada...


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2008 às 19:22)

Valentes saraivadas. 

Fenómenos sempre espectaculares, mas que causam muitos estragos.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2008 às 14:34)

*CATALUNHA - Consequências da seca*

As multas vão começar a doer, a partir da próxima Segunda-feira, para quem gastar água desnessariamente: desde 30 euros para quem lavar o carro até mais de 1 000 euros para quem regar o jardim ...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2008 às 16:20)

*London & South East England:*

Persistent snow this afternoon will give further accumulations of 3 to 5 cm in places. The public are advised to take extra care and refer to the Highways Agency for further advice on traffic disruption on motorways and trunk roads.

Issued at: 1520 Sun 6 Apr

MetOffice


----------



## LUPER (6 Abr 2008 às 17:41)

Gerofil disse:


> *London & South East England:*
> 
> Persistent snow this afternoon will give further accumulations of 3 to 5 cm in places. The public are advised to take extra care and refer to the Highways Agency for further advice on traffic disruption on motorways and trunk roads.
> 
> ...



É sempre de assinalar queda de neve em Abril, Londres.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 01:05)

*Neiges dans le nord: 7.500 foyers privés d'électricité*





Camions bloqués par la neige sur la bretelle d'accès à l'autouroute A16, 
le 7 avril 2008 près de Boulogne-sur-Mer


Environ 7.500 foyers restaient privés d'électricité lundi soir, "principalement en Seine-Maritime et dans le Pas-de-Calais", à la suite des fortes chutes de neige dans le nord dans la nuit de dimanche à lundi, a indiqué EDF dans un communiqué. 
Au total, 37.000 clients ont été privés d'alimentation électrique, dont 12.000 en Seine-Maritime, 22.000 dans le Pas-de-Calais et 3.000 dans la Somme, selon ERDF, la filiale distribution d'EDF, qui a dépêché "plus d'une centaine d'agents" sur le terrain. "Grâce à cette forte mobilisation, et malgré des conditions d'interventionrendues difficiles en raison des intempéries, 29.500 clients sur les 37.000 clients privés d'alimentation électrique dans les régions de Normandie, du Nord Pas-de-Calais et de Picardie, ont pu être rétablis en fin d'après-midi", ajoute ERDF.
Outre ces coupures d'électricité, les chutes de neige, exceptionnelles pour un mois d'avril, ont provoqué des carambolages et rendu la circulation difficile lundi matin dans de nombreux départements du nord, de l'est et l'ouest de la France. 

AFP (07.04.2008)


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 01:09)

*Snow turns to sleet and rain*



Photographer: David Hartley/DHT

Unseasonal snow showers that covered much of the UK in white yesterday have turned to sleet and rain as temperatures rise across the country, forecasters said today. "We had some pretty heavy snow showers on the east coast of England. We had fairly heavy snow over Scotland. That is now turning to rain except on the higher ground. We have sleet and rain showers now," a Met Office spokeswoman said, adding that there was still heavy snow in Yorkshire. "The temperature is rising after freezing in most places overnight. They look in most places to be about 3 or 4 degrees."
Sunday's snow showers caused chaos on roads and at airports and the knock-on effects are still being felt today.  At Heathrow around 57 flights — 34 of them BA flights — have been cancelled, largely because of weather-related disruption on Sunday, the airport regulator BAA said. "There is no specific problem with weather today," a BAA spokeswoman said. 
Paul Knightley, from MeteoGroup, the weather division of the Press Association, said: "Most of the snow will melt away as temperatures lift and the roads get busier. "A lot of the worst-affected roads yesterday would have cleared much earlier if it had been a weekday and people had been driving to work." He added that wintry showers across the country would continue through the week. "It will be what I would call typical April weather although a bit colder than usual," he said.
The weekend snow was in contrast to warm temperatures and sunny weather at the end of last week. A spokesman for the Met Office said: "Over the weekend, a northerly wind developed and strengthened, introducing increasingly cold air direct from the Arctic. The rest of the week will remain on the cold side, with further snow showers, but temperatures will return to normal levels of around 12C (54F) by the end of the week."
Snow in Scotland hampered the search for a light aircraft that had gone missing in the Highlands. The aircraft disappeared from radar as it was crossing the Cairngorms in poor weather on Saturday morning. The coastguard had to rescue two yachts on the south coast and two motorboats lost in poor visibility in the Solent. A spokeswoman said sailors who were setting out in poor visibility needed to navigate without visual aids as "it's like flying blind".
Snow in April is not uncommon, according to the Met Office, although heavy falls are unusual: *"The last time we saw a decent snowfall in the UK in April was in 1989 [on the fifth day of the month], when heavy snow fell across parts of the south Midlands and central southern England."*

Guardian (07.04.2008)


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 01:45)

*Londres com neve na primavera* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLjlVNHT630[/YOUTUBE]​CopyRight@edwarddavies13


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 23:20)

Isto anda muito tornádico nestes dias, também um possível tornado próximo de Sevilha.



> *Sevilla.- Sucesos.- Un tornado provoca la caída del tendido eléctrico en la A-364 entre Écija y Marchena*
> 
> SEVILLA, 10 Abr. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoelae (19 Abr 2008 às 13:55)

Vejam os vídeos sobre a queda de neve na Galiza, na província de Lugo chegou a acumular a partir dos 900m:

http://www.agalega.info/videos/?emi=2398&corte=2008-04-18&hora=20:32:01&canle=tvg1#


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2008 às 15:19)

*Seca: Grécia envia 8 milhões de metros cúbicos de água para Chipre*

O Chipre, confrontado com uma das piores secas da sua história moderna, assinou hoje um acordo com uma companhia de transporte marítima para receber oito milhões de metros cúbicos de água a partir da Grécia. A maioria dos lares cipriotas só tem água três dias por semana, depois da decisão das autoridades de racionar a água para fazer face à severa escassez causada pela ausência de precipitação.
"A falta de água até ao fim do ano é estimada em 16 milhões de metros cúbicos", declarou o ministro da Agricultura, Michalis Polynikis, depois de ter assinado o acordo com a companhia cipriota Ocean Tankers. "O governo grego comprometeu-se em dar-nos oito milhões de metros cúbicos. O acordo vem com opção de aumentar esses fornecimentos. Um eventual aumento dependerá da boa vontade do governo grego e das necessidades futuras", acrescentou durante uma conferência de imprensa em Nicósia.
A Ocean Tankers tem 160 dias para encaminhar toda a água para Chipre, declarou o seu presidente Michael Ioannides. "O acordo obriga-nos a terminar a transferência da água em Novembro. A água será entregue nesse prazo", disse.
Além destes fornecimentos de água, o governo cipriota decidiu a construção de novas fábricas de dessalinização e o aumento da produção das duas fábricas existentes. A severa penúria de água é consequência de uma seca que dura há dois anos na ilha, de temperaturas anormalmente altas para a época e do fracasso de uma política orientada para penalizar o desperdício.
Os reservatórios de Chipre estão apenas a 9,9 por cento da sua capacidade, um nível inferior em 25 por cento ao ano anterior.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Luis França (9 Mai 2008 às 18:49)

*Huge Landslide in England*

*Huge landslide hits Dorset's Jurassic Coast*



> By Emily Dugan
> Thursday, 8 May 2008
> 
> It began as a low rumble on Tuesday night, but soon giant chunks of land "the size of cars" were cascading into the sea off Dorset. By yesterday morning, a 400m section of the World Heritage Jurassic Coast between Lyme Regis and Charmouth had disappeared, in what has been described as the biggest landslide Britain has seen in a century.
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Mai 2008 às 10:15)

Se olharmos para o quadro das temperaturas máximas verificadas ontem pela Europa constataremos que isto está um pouco virado do avesso.








Então não é que todo o nordeste de França,Itália,leste de Inglaterra,Holanda,Bélgica,Dinamarca, Alemanha, sul da Escandinávia experimentam já temperaturas acima dos 25º ,com sol em fartura e aqui,pela Ibéria não passamos dos 18,19º,com céus nublados e chuvas?
Há dias assim...


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2008 às 00:11)

Curioso mapa a Iberia mais fresca que alguns locais da Europa central e da Escandinavia


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2008 às 00:25)

É um padrão com algumas semelhanças com Abril do ano passado com anticiclones e calor no centro-norte da Europa e nós mais frescos, embora o ano passado a situação em Abril tenha persistido de forma rara quase um mês com um período de retorno calculado em mais de um século, enquanto este ano ocorreu o oposto, o mês de Abril  na Europa neutralizou um pouco o tempo menos frio que se fez sentir de Janeiro a Março.

*27 de Abril a 3 de Maio* 







*Abril*







*Janeiro a Março*


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2008 às 09:08)

Uma semana quente e com pouca precipitação em grande parte da Europa Ocidental.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2008 às 12:21)

*Espanha: Chega a Barcelona primeiro navio com água potável para aliviar seca*

O primeiro navio com água potável para abastecer a região metropolitana de Barcelona, afectada por uma grave seca, chegou ao inicio da manhã de hoje, no que será uma viagem regular pelo menos até ao Verão. O "Sichem Defender" atracou na doca de Energia da zona portuária pouco antes das 09:00 locais (08:00 em Lisboa), transportando cerca de 19 mil metros cúbicos de água potável, suficiente para o consumo diário de perto de 170 mil pessoas.
A chegada do navio, oriundo de Tarragona, ocorre depois de dias de chuvas intensas na região que permitiram melhorar ligeiramente as reservas das suas bacias hidrológicas, que continuam ainda assim a 28 por cento da sua capacidade. Mais de uma centena de jornalistas de vários países, incluindo Portugal, aguardava a chegada do navio gigantesco, de 145 metros de comprimento por 24 de largura, no porto. A imagem será praticamente diária nas próximas semanas com as autoridades da Catalunha a gastarem cerca de 22 milhões de euros mensais para transportar cerca de 2,5 hectómetros cúbicos de água, recorrendo a pelo menos 10 navios.
Esta é a medida mais mediática desenhada para combater a crise profunda que, se não for aliviada poderá resultar em restrições ao consumo. Madrid aprovou também um polémico transvase de água para a região, estando a ser construída uma nova central dessalinizadora que poderá produzir, quando pronta, cerca de 20 por cento da água consumida na região.
Até lá Barcelona está a recuperar estruturas quase tão antigas como a cidade, incluindo uma rede de canalização romana e vários poços.

RTP/Lusa


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2008 às 01:53)

Dia 17 de Maio, foi um dia extremamente chuvoso na zona italiana da Suiça.

1 	Locarno-Magadino (Switzerland) 	126.9 mm
2 	Locarno-Monti (Switzerland) 	120.0 mm
3 	Stabio (Switzerland) 	114.6 mm
4 	Cimetta (Switzerland) 	112.5 mm
5 	Lugano (Switzerland) 	104.4 mm

Fonte:http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2008&mes=05&day=18&hora=00&Enviar=Ver

E a chuva continua a cair com bastante intensidade naquela região alpina


----------



## vitamos (20 Mai 2008 às 11:54)

Chamo a atenção para a situação complicada na zona dos balcãs! A Hungria por exemplo lançou o alerta vermelho em várias regiões para trovoadas e granizo extremo.

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/countryHU.asp?Country=HU&lang=EN&ShowDate=

Fica também a análise do estofex:


DISCUSSION

...central and northwestern Balkan...

GFS theta-e fields at 700 hPa shows an advance of lower values northward over the Adriatic Sea into western Hungary. At lower levels this is less pronounced, but it seems this feature is a weak cold front. A weak jetstream follows the same curved path. However, this means the area of instability resides mostly at the right exit side of the jet and may experience some subsidence at higher altitudes.

GFS has consistently produced moderate MLCAPE and moderate deep layer shear (about 14-18 m/s 0-6 km) coming together in the region around Hungary. The surface front is sharply defined, where LCL heights are low. 0-1 km shear seems to be predicted to be favorable to tornadogenesis (>10 m/s) - however - probably on the cold side of the front with no instability.
SREH-3 km is enhanced through an area more overlapping with instability, according to the model in the eastern half of Hungary - NW Romania corner. This depends mostly on 10m winds from northerly or easterly directions.* Storms developing in this area have increased probability of becoming supercells with large hail, gusts and flash floods.
But also persistent multicell clusters, possible in a larger region, bear a good chance of large hail. Would not be surprised to see an isolated report of hail beyond 4 cm.*


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2008 às 11:15)

*Alpes Suíços com as menores taxas de neve dos últimos 20 anos*

A queda de neve nos Alpes suíços diminuíu drasticamente nos anos 1980 e, desde então, nunca mais reencontrou os seus níveis anteriores, segundo um estudo de investigadores suíços, publicado na edição de quarta-feira do jornal britânico New Scientist. Ao estudar os dados meteorológicos num período de 60 anos, Christoph Marty, do Instituto Federal para o Estudo da Neve e das Avalanches, assinalou um grande desprendimento da altura de neve no final dos anos 80 nos Alpes Suíços. 
Segundo Marty, o número médio de dias de neve dos últimos 20 anos é o mais baixo dos assinalados desde o início do levantamento dos dados meteorológicos nos últimos 100 anos. Nalguns Invernos, a quantidade de neve chegou mesmo a ser inferior em 60 por cento nos volumes constatados no início dos anos 80. 
Apesar das pesquisas terem já demonstrado os efeitos do aquecimento climático sobre a redução do manto de neve alpino, este estudo, é o primeiro a ter em conta dez anos de novos dados recolhidos em 34 estações com altitudes entre os 200 e os 1800 metros. Segundo o Centro de Estudo da Neve de Météo-France, a temperatura do ar a 1.800 metros de altitude aumentou, em 45 anos (entre 1958 e 2002) entre 1 e 3 graus.
Os resultados das investigações de Christoph Marty serão publicados no jornal Geophysical Research Letters.

Lusa © 2008


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mai 2008 às 00:17)

No próximo fim de semana haverá ,ao que tudo indica ,uma curiosa inversão 
da "normalidade":
A Europa Báltica ( leste da Alemenha,Polónia,Paises Bálticos,Sul da Escandinávia) vai ter máximas a rondar os 30º ou mais e céus limpos.
Hoje o calor 






Ao mesmo tempo a Ibéria estará (continuará) fresquinha e aguaceirenta,
com máximas pelos 20º e com a particularidade da Espanha mediterrânica talvez inundada em precipitações,
ver as suas máximas ainda mais mínimas.
Na Natureza, nada será estático.
Hoje está assim.Não é muito normal.
Mas acontece algumas vezes na Primavera europeia.
Todavia, isto é ainda uma previsão a 4 dias.
Veremos.
Hoje , o calor de mais de 30º e céus limpos,já se fez sentir em muita Europa ( Itália , Grécia, Balcãs)


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2008 às 21:53)

Eu desconfio que esses senhores da Europa Central nos finais de de Junho começarão a nadar devido ás cheias causadas pelas trovoadas tal como a Inglaterra  isto até fins de Agosto.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2008 às 11:30)

*Vague de chaleur dans les Balkans : 2 morts*

Les Balkans sont en proie à une forte vague de chaleur responsable de la mort de 2 personnes. Les températures ont battu des records dans plusieurs régions de Bosnie et de Croatie, entraînant le décès d'une personne des suites de cette canicule. Sarajevo et Zenica, dans le centre de la Bosnie, ont connu leur jour le plus chaud pour un mois de mai depuis 100 ans, avec des températures record de respectivement 31°C et 34°C, enregistrées en milieu de journée.
Quelque 200 personnes accueillies depuis deux jours dans les services d'urgences à Sarajevo souffraient pour la plupart de problèmes de santé causés par la chaleur, ont indiqué les autorités sanitaires municipales. La température a également atteint 34°C à Banja Luka (nord-ouest) et 33°C à Mostar (sud), sans toutefois battre de record.
En Croatie, dans la capitale Zagreb, le thermomètre a frôlé les 34°C. Cette température, la plus élevée depuis cinq ans, a coûté la vie à un homme âgé de 75 ans, décédé dans un tramway dans le centre-ville, selon la presse locale. 
L'Autriche a connu son jour de mai le plus chaud depuis le début des mesures il y a 157 ans, avec une température record de 34,8°C enregistrés à Weyer, en Haute-Autriche (centre).Le précédent record pour un mois de mai avait été établi le 30 mai 2005 à Vienne, avec 34,2°C. Le record absolu de température la plus élevée en Autriche a été établi le 27 juillet 1983 en Carinthie (sud), avec 39,7°C.
Pour les météorologues, ces vagues de chaleurs ne sont pas inhabituelles et se répètent, en moyenne, tous les trois à quatre ans.

CATastrophes NATurelles


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2008 às 18:57)

Que brutalidade na Alemanha neste momento:





http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=de


No Estofex constam dois registos de granizo extremo: 3,5cm e de 5cm.


Fotos de Mönchengladbach





(c) Logoman





(c) Logoman


----------



## psm (29 Mai 2008 às 20:01)

Vince disse:


> Que brutalidade na Alemanha neste momento:
> 
> No Estofex constam dois registos de granizo extremo: 3,5cm e de 5cm.








O meu comentário é o seguinte. BRUTAL.FENOMENAL!!!!!!!!!!

Se puderes arranjar o radar.

Deve ser um espectaculo as quantidades de energia dispostas para este complexo de células.


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2008 às 20:25)

psm disse:


> Se puderes arranjar o radar.



Aqui vai:


*Radar (14:00-19:00 UTC)*






*
Sat (14:00-18:00 UTC)*


----------



## Thomar (29 Mai 2008 às 20:57)

Vince disse:


> Que brutalidade na Alemanha neste momento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Uau, que animação na Alemanha!!!  Situação explosiva!

Aquilo que muitos membros do fórum desejavam ver este mês maio em Portugal!


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2008 às 02:02)

E aí vais mais um SCM brutal na região, provavelmente uma super célula. Já é o terceiro SCM pois antes do desta tarde tinha havido um outro durante a madrugada. 
















(c) Frederik M.

[VIDEO]http://www.frederikm.de/mirandaupload/Sequenz02.wmv[/VIDEO]
(c) Frederik M.


[VIDEO]http://www.maleckwetter.de/[/VIDEO]
(c) Wetterdaten Emmendingen Maleck






(c) http://www.MarcoKaschuba.com


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Mai 2008 às 03:20)

Bravo Vince...
Hoje, quando pela 1ª vez vi o  desenvolvimento destes  monstros 
pensei: digo qualquer coisa?
-Não...Aí virá quem melhor esplanará...
E assim aconteceu, pois então...
Mas nesta mesma Europa convulsiva e convectiva,
nesta Europa de contrastes,
hoje as praias do sul norueguês 
tiveram sol e temperaturas na ordem dos 22/24.






Aqui ,não mais que 18/19º e céus encobertos.
Há coisas fantásticas, não há? ...


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2008 às 13:11)

*Chuvas torrenciais provocam duas vítimas mortais em Itália, duas pessoas estão desaparecidas*

Chuvas torrenciais deixaram parte da Europa debaixo de água, há inundações um pouco por todo o lado e há vítimas a registar. Duas pessoas morreram em Itália e outras duas estão desaparecidas depois de um deslizamento de terras perto de Turim. Também em Turim, 59 doentes foram deslocados para um local seguro bem como as dezenas de ocupantes de um acampamento temporário. Várias escolas foram encerradas. Os túneis de Frejus e do Mont Blanc, que ligam França a Itália, já estiveram encerrados devido a inundações. Dezenas de viaturas ficaram retidas de um lado e do outro da fronteira. Ambos os túneis foram reabertos durante a madrugada, pelo menos ao camiões.
Um pouco mais a norte, na Bélgica, a região de Liege foi a mais afectada pelas intempéries. Várias estradas transformaram-se em rios, o caos no transito foi inevitável. Na Grã-Bretanha, água chegou sem avisar, para alguns foi motivo de festa, mas para outros foi o bastante para assustar. E a situação poderá piorar, a protecção civil britânica já avisou a população para tomar todas as precauções.

EuroNews


----------



## psm (30 Mai 2008 às 18:49)

Vince disse:


> Aqui vai:
> 
> 
> *Radar (14:00-19:00 UTC)*
> ...






Só agora tive net,mas obrigado vince.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2008 às 22:18)

Bem... parece que ainda não acabou...

Mais uma enorme célula... Com aquele tamanho cobria todo o Portugal continental...






De radares... não possuo fontes...


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jun 2008 às 11:55)

E no último dia de Maio o velho Continente das díspares culturas também teve díspares situações meteorológicas dignas de realçar:
Para além da forte actividade convectiva em algumas regiões o que para esta altura do ano não será de estranhar, é de salientar sobretudo algumas curiosidades na temperatura :
O sul da Escandinávia , a Dinamarca,a Alemanha e a Polónia a norte , a Itália, a Grécia e a Turquia a sul( entre outros), têm já Verão para dar e vender:






A Ibéria continua à margem deste Verão.
E os 28º de Oslo, 26º de Estocolmo e Copenhaga,os 30 de Berlim e Varsóvia registados ontem podem muito bem ser superados hoje...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2008 às 22:34)

*Bizkaia (ESPANHA): Las mayores inundaciones en 25 años*




Las mayores inundaciones en 25 años han generado numerosos problemas en la CAV, de manera especial en Bizkaia. Entre otros, las fuertes lluvias han provocado el desbordamiento del río Ballonti que ha inundado una subestación de Iberdrola en Ortuella (Bizkaia), dejando, en un principio, a casi 40.000 usuarios sin suministro eléctrico. Los bomberos han estado achicando agua, desde las 11:00 horas, por lo que los técnicos de Iberdrola no han podido acceder con facilidad a las instalaciones de la subestación para reparar los desperfectos.
A estas horas (la noticia se ha escrito a las 22:23 horas) todavía hay unas 2.200 personas sin luz en Ortuella, Portugalete y Santurce. La subestación eléctrica se ha inundado y en la zona de Getxo, quedan unos 500 abonados sin luz. Iberdrola continúa trabajando para restablecer el servicio lo antes posible. 
En cuanto a las comunicaciones las principales carreteras ya están abiertas al tráfico tras los problemas de esta mañana, y el metro ha restablecido el servicio en la línea uno. El trayecto entre San Ignacio y Urduliz se puede realizar sin problemas, y a partir de ahí existe un servicio alternativo de autobús. Mañana Metro Bilbao funcionará con normalidad, según ha informado el propio metro. Tan sólo se espera que la frecuencia de algunos trenes se vea reducida un poco.
También se ha restablecido el servicio del Funicular de Larreineta, en Trapagaran, que no ha funcionado entre las 12:30, y hasta las 14:00 horas, aproximadamente debido a un corte en suministro eléctrico, según ha informado EuskoTren.
Los trabajadores de TCSA, que presta el servicio de transporte en autobús de Bilbao (Bilbobus) y parte de Bizkaia (Bizkaibus), han decidido suspender el paro convocado para mañana con objeto de contribuir a que se recupere la normalidad tras las inundaciones de hoy.

eitb24


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2008 às 12:28)

*ESCANDINÁVIA: Fogos incontroláveis na Suécia*

*Suède: deux violents incendies font rage dans le centre du pays*

Deux violents incendies de forêts font rage dans le centre de la Suède. L'un des foyers, situé à environ 350 kilomètres au nord de Stockholm, est totalement incontrôlable. Le feu couvre une zone de 1000 hectares. Environ 160 pompiers ont été dépêchés sur place pour tenter de circonscrire l'incendie, a-t-on appris auprès d'un porte-parole officiel des pompiers. "C'est totalement incontrôlable. Nous avons huit hélicoptères sur place et nous utilisons des bulldozers pour tenter de le maîtriser mais rien n'a marché jusqu'à présent", a-t-il dit. L'incendie n'a pas fait de blessé, la zone boisée étant peu peuplée. Seules trois maisons ont dû être évacuées jusqu'à présent, a-t-il ajouté. Le travail des secouristes est compliqué par la sécheresse ainsi que la forte dénivelation du territoire touché.
Environ 40 autres pompiers tentent de circonscrire le deuxième incendie de moindre ampleur dans la même région qui menace environ 100 hectares. Ce feu, sous contrôle, devrait être totalement maîtrisé d'ici trois ou quatre jours.

Romandie News

*Forest fires rage in Sweden*

Two large forest fires were raging in central Sweden, a local fire and rescue service official said Monday, adding that the largest blaze was completely out of control, AFP reports. Around 160 fire fighters were trying to fight one fire, covering an area of about 1,000 hectares located some 350 kilometres (220 miles) north of Stockholm, Lennart Juhlin told AFP. "It is completely out of control. We have eight helicopters working to put it out and are using bulldozers to cut it off, but nothing has worked so far," he said.
No people had so far been injured in the fire, raging in a sparsely populated area, and only three homes had so far needed to be evacuated, he added.
The area was extremely dry and the terrain very uneven, Juhlin said, explaining the difficulties facing fire fighters. "The winds have also been blowing in all directions ... Now the wind is blowing in a northwesterly direction. If that continues, it will be a good thing," he said.
Around 40 fire fighters were meanwhile working to put out a smaller blaze in the same region, covering an area of about 100 hectares.
While that fire had been brought largely under control, Juhlin said it would probably take between three and four days put it out completely.

FOCUS


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2008 às 12:48)

*Temporal no Centro da Europa*

*Cheias na Alemanha*

As cheias que assolaram hoje de madrugada o sudoeste da Alemanha provocaram a morte por afogamento de três mulheres em Killertal, na região de Baden-Wuerttemberg, e danos materiais de milhões de euros, comunicaram as autoridades locais. 
Uma das mulheres foi arrastada pelas cheias dentro do seu carro, e a sua acompanhante, que chegou a estar desaparecida, foi encontrada morta horas depois. A outra vítima mortal foi surpreendida pela enxurrada na cave de sua casa, que ficou rapidamente inundada pelas fortes chuvas. Em Oberschwaben, um maquinista ficou também gravemente ferido, quando o comboio que conduzia embateu em árvores derrubadas. O choque provocou ainda ferimentos ligeiros em dois passageiros. 
Milhares de socorristas estiveram em acção na região de Hechingen, epicentro do temporal, que causou danos em muitas habitações, deixando alguns prédios prestes a ruir. Numerosos veículos foram também arrastados pela enxurrada, que provocou também ferimentos em 11 pessoas, incluindo um bombeiro, em Balingen, segundo a polícia local. 
Os moradores de Killertal, nas margens de um ribeiro, tiveram de subir para os telhados das suas casas, devido à rápida subida do nível das águas, e muitos passeios ficaram destruídos. 
Os prejuízos materiais ascendem a milhões de euros, segundo uma primeira estimativa da polícia local. No espaço de poucas horas os bombeiros da região receberam centenas de pedidos de socorro e não tiveram mãos a medir para retirar a água de numerosas caves e para desimpedir estradas. Muitas vias tiveram de ser fechadas durante várias horas devido às inundações. 
No aeroporto de Estugarda, capital da região de Baden-Wuerttemberg, a trovoada e as chuvas provocaram atrasos em 46 voos de várias companhias aéreas. As cidades de Tuebingen e Reutlingen, nas proximidades, também foram consideravelmente atingidas pelas cheias. 
Os serviços meteorológicos tinham advertido para o risco de inundações e de ventos fortes em Baden-Wuerttemberg, onde a pluviosidade chegou a atingir 55 milímetros por hora, e os ventos chegaram aos 100 quilómetros por hora. 

SIC


----------



## iceworld (3 Jun 2008 às 21:38)

Na semana passada fiz cerca de 3.000km, a grande maioria em Espanhã.
Foi uma semana onde vento moderado, chuva muito forte, granizo e neve foram alguns dos registos com que fiquei .


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2008 às 10:39)

Gerofil disse:


> *Temporal no Centro da Europa*
> 
> *Cheias na Alemanha*



O video que colocaste já não funciona. Mas encontrei este, não sei se era o mesmo ou não, mas tem imagens impressionantes.


Tinha colocado imagens de radar e satélite, mas faltava uma de raios. 
Por exemplo esta ainda do dia 30 de Maio, *quase 32 mil descargas eléctricas em 12 horas, 5 mil e tal em apenas duas horas*. 











(c) Frontgewitter.de





(c) Frontgewitter.de





(c) Frontgewitter.de





(c) Frontgewitter.de


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2008 às 11:21)

O video e as imagens são de facto impressionantes Vince


----------



## AnDré (4 Jun 2008 às 11:31)

Anda a cair bem na Europa Central.

E hoje, voltam toda a Europa central volta a estar em alerta, devido à Chuva e trovoada.
A Polónia põe mesmo um distrito (mais a sul), em alerta vermelho devido às fortes trovoadas.





Já no norte, excepto a Islândia que está igualmente em Alerta devido a trovoadas, os alertas são devido aos incêndios. Que contraste


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2008 às 11:55)

IMPRESSIONANTE!!

O video então é deveras espectacular... O RADAR... assustador...

Quanto aos alertas... possuem grandes contrastes defacto...


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Jun 2008 às 09:19)

Impressionante a dimensão destas chuvas.
De realçar também nesta Europa das diversidades, a anormalidade de o centro/norte sueco, por terras próximas do circulo polar ártico,ter registado ontem máximas de 26/27/28º e quase todo o litoral norueguês ter estado também com céus limpos e máximas entre os 21 e 27º.






A 2500 km a sul, pelo litoral galaico-português 
os céus continuam cinzentos e 20º de máxima tem sido uma miragem.
Amanhã começa a mudança.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jun 2008 às 19:49)

Ja andam a dar previsões de 30ºC para a Suécia e Noruega nos próximos dias!


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Jun 2008 às 03:44)

Descida dramática da temperatura pelo norte e centro da Escandinávia nas últimas 24 horas.
No norte e centro da Suécia onde há 2 dias atrás as temperaturas roçaram os incríveis 30º para aquelas tão elevadas latitudes,hoje ,agora, nesses mesmos locais há registos de 5º ,ou até menos e com vento moderado.
Há 2 dias atrás,quase todo o litoral norueguês terá sido uma das zonas mais aprazíveis do Globo,com céus limpos e temperaturas  entre os 20 e 25º.
Hoje, agora, 7º, 9º e chuva contínua.
E as prespectivas para a região para os próximos dias não serão muito animadoras .
Tudo indica que irão pagar caro aquela extraordinária semana de Verão.
E esta advecção fria atingirá em breve países  vizinhos, a sul.


----------



## mocha (11 Jun 2008 às 16:18)

Bem pra semana tou a viajar para a Alemanha, salvo seja se esta greve continua ainda fico é cá  não vou na esperança de apanhar bom tempo, vamos la a ver


----------



## José M. Sousa (12 Jun 2008 às 10:42)

May 'warmest since records began' - na Escócia


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/7447016.stm


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2008 às 20:19)

Parece que o nosso amigo *henriquesillva* anda com sorte em terras suiças.

Hoje, os alpes levaram com uma boa dose de neve.

Em St.Moritz, a 1822m de altitude, chegou mesmo a cair água neve quando a temperatura atingiu os 2ºC ao inicio da tarde (a temperatura prevista era entre 6 a 8ºC) 




St Moritz, Grisons, Suiça, agora ao fim da tarde.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2008 às 02:00)

É normal nevar na Suiça quase no Verão?
Ou é uma situação pouco frequente?


----------



## Minho (18 Jun 2008 às 09:31)

MSantos disse:


> É normal nevar na Suiça quase no Verão?
> Ou é uma situação pouco frequente?



Para cotas de 2000 metros para cima não é invulgar embora não frequente. Normalmente as neves no verão fixam-se nos 3000 metros.


----------



## iceworld (18 Jun 2008 às 11:27)

Este foi o sexto Inverno que um amigo meu foi para St. Moritz trabalhar e disse-me que este ano foi o ano que mais nevou. Agora nevar nesta altura é que será mais estranho, mas se repararmos as mínimas andam bastante baixas para a altura.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2008 às 12:26)

iceworld disse:


> Este foi o sexto Inverno que um amigo meu foi para St. Moritz trabalhar e disse-me que este ano foi o ano que mais nevou. Agora nevar nesta altura é que será mais estranho, mas se repararmos as mínimas andam bastante baixas para a altura.



Eu tenho acompanhado via webcam alguns lugares da Suiça, e de facto nos Grisons, este ano começou a nevar mais cedo e a neve aguentou-se para lá do meio de Maio.
Foi um ano muito bom em termos de neve, a contra balançar com os dois últimos invernos onde as estâncias tiveram de recorrer a neve artificial 
No final de 2006, inicio de 2007, muitas encostas alpinas foram varridas por incêndios alimentados pelo forte vento e pela vegetação seca. Encostas que para a altura do ano que era, deveriam estar cobertas de neve.


Já agora:

Savognin no último dia de Setembro de 2007: Primeiro nevão dos alpes suiços a baixo dos 2000m.




E St. Moritz já a 18 de Maio, sendo este o último nevão da temporada a baixo dos 2000m.




Ontem a neve consistente ficou na cota dos 2000m, embora hoje já esteja em forte degelo.

St. Moritz hoje e agora, com 18ºC. (ontem a esta hora estavam 2ºC).


----------



## Minho (18 Jun 2008 às 14:27)

AnDré disse:


> Eu tenho acompanhado via webcam alguns lugares da Suiça, e de facto nos Grisons, este ano começou a nevar mais cedo e a neve aguentou-se para lá do meio de Maio.
> Foi um ano muito bom em termos de neve, a contra balançar com os dois últimos invernos onde as estâncias tiveram de recorrer a neve artificial
> No final de 2006, inicio de 2007, muitas encostas alpinas foram varridas por incêndios alimentados pelo forte vento e pela vegetação seca. Encostas que para a altura do ano que era, deveriam estar cobertas de neve.




Estou a ver que ficaste com o bichinho da Suíça como eu


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2008 às 15:06)

Minho disse:


> Estou a ver que ficaste com o bichinho da Suíça como eu



Oh, é impossivel não se render aos encantos naturais de um país tão diversificado como a Suiça. E tu ainda foste mais além que eu. Um dia também hei-de ir aos glaciares alpinos.

Mas sim, de todos os países que visitei, a Suiça foi o que preencheu todos os meus requesitos. E para os amantes de viagens de comboio, acreditem que não há melhor do que andar de comboio nos alpes. Nunca se sabe o que está para lá do próximo tunel E todas aquelas pontes e falésias, e lagos e montanhas e... Enfim...

As webcams lá me vão matanto o bichinho da saudade do: "eu já estive ali, e ali.."


----------



## mocha (22 Jun 2008 às 16:00)

ola pessoal ca tou eu online directamente das ruas de hamburgo. 
neste momento chove e troveja,sigo com 23 graus
ate ao meu regresso


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2008 às 16:25)

mocha disse:


> ola pessoal ca tou eu online directamente das ruas de hamburgo.
> neste momento chove e troveja,sigo com 23 graus
> ate ao meu regresso




Xi pá, meteste-te na boca do lobo 
Boas férias !


----------



## mocha (22 Jun 2008 às 21:20)

depois de uma tarde animada, voltou a carga comecou a chover novamente, felizmente ja tou em casa mas a tv ja ta a dar o pifo, quem la vem


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 21:34)

Estás mesmo aí no meio! Que inveja!! Continuação de Boa estadia!!!

Ah, e tira muitas fotos!!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2008 às 21:42)

mocha disse:


> depois de uma tarde animada, voltou a carga comecou a chover novamente, felizmente ja tou em casa mas a tv ja ta a dar o pifo, quem la vem



Que sorte *mocha*!!
Não consigo uma webcam de jeito de hamburgo 

Mas por Berlin também anda festa, assim como por grande parte de toda a Alemanha!





Berlin: por volta das 21h/22h locais:












Boa estadia por Hamburgo!


----------



## mocha (23 Jun 2008 às 11:38)

bom dia a todos, ou melhor por aqui ja e boa tarde, bem fazendo o resumo de ontem em hamburgo a tarde foi de festa ainda tirei umas belas fotos e tava empolgada com o resto do que ai vinha mas infelizmente foi para outras paragens apesar de ter apanhado uma bela chuva com alguma trovoada.
a noite quando voltei para harburg ja tava sol mas depois quando vim aqui postar o ceu tava negro, amigos isto metia respeito (quando chegar a portugal no fim de semana ponho algumas fotos) a tv tava a falhar e pensei que ia ter sorte mas foi um grande fail enfim ja deu para matar saudades. 
hoje por aqui ceu muito nublado e a temp ja desceu tou com 20 graus e ta bastante vento. ate logo


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2008 às 01:03)

*Tornado in Lviv (Ukraine)*

Oh...That was horrible, really...600 trees vere destroyd and 150 houses. Also 3 killed persons by storm.

*Severe winds, rain, hail kill four in Ukraine*

A vicious summer storm killed four people and injured dozens in Ukraine, the Interfax news agency reported Tuesday. The high winds, torrential rain, and hail centred on the western Lviv province, in the Carpathian Mountains.  More than 900 towns and villages were still without electricity after gusts exceeding 120 kilometres an hour tore down power lines, officials from the Emergency Situations Ministry said. 
Lightning struck dead two victims near the village of Tarnivka. They had been gathering hay, witnesses said. Falling trees crushed two men to death in the regional capital Lviv in separate incidents. One man had been sheltering inside a newspaper kiosk when a tree smashed down upon him and the building. The second man died of internal injuries after an poplar toppled. 
The precise number of persons treated for storm-related injuries throughout the region was not clear on Tuesday afternoon, but medical official estimates placed the count in the hundreds, Fakty newspaper reported. 
Lviv road maintenance workers counted more than 30 trees, some with trunks as thick as 30 centimetres, down somewhere in the city. Reports of blocked streets and even inaccessible buildings, due to fallen debris, were widespread. Medical officials reported dozens of persons suffering injuries from falling tree limbs, roof tiles, and advertising signs torn loose by the high winds. 
More than 20 parked vehicles within Lviv were damaged, some severely, by falling objects and hail, Channel 5 television reported. Lightning sparked four fires within the city limits, and "the majority of the city's roofs were damaged to some extent by the storm," according to the Interfax reported. 
Downed power lines and overloaded backup systems left most of the city without electricity for as much as 12 hours, and even hospitals and police stations temporarily in the dark. Widespread failure of power supply shut off fresh water deliveries at locations throughout the Lviv province, after pumping stations lost electricity. 
More than 1,500 maintenance workers were in the process of restoring power and water with a priority to medical facilities, Lviv provincial officials said. 

TheEarthTime


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2008 às 00:01)

*Noruega controla o pior incêndio no país desde a Segunda Guerra Mundial*

15 de Junho de 2008

As autoridades do município de Froland, no sul da Noruega, deram hoje por controlado o incêndio registrado há quase uma semana ao condado de Ágder do Leste, o pior já ocorrido na Noruega desde a Segunda Guerra Mundial. Mais de 150 bombeiros e centenas de colaboradores ajudaram a controlar os diversos focos do incêndio, que se estenderam por uma superfície de 50 km e levaram à evacuação de 75 pessoas, mas sem deixar feridos. 
O ministro da Justiça da Noruega, Knut Storberget, entrou na sexta-feira em contato com as autoridades da Dinamarca, Suécia e União Européia (UE), com o propósito de solicitar ajuda para conter o incêndio. As mesmas fontes disseram que, frente ao clima seco de dias anteriores, a chuva registrada nas últimas horas ajudou a controlar as chamas que afetaram, pelo menos, 2.000 hectares de floresta. 

Folha Online


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jun 2008 às 01:07)

Gerofil disse:


> *Tornado in Lviv (Ukraine)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gostei daquela senhora que a meio do video faz adeus para a câmara...parecia daquelas filmagens de férias em que a menina sorri para a câmara....


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 18:57)

nimboestrato disse:


> As imagens dos adeptos turcos sob a tempestade em Viena são impressionantes.
> Violenta convecção...
> Grande tempestade ( 30 mm em 1 hora , ou menos).
> E a falha de 2 minutos na transmissão do jogo para Portugal, teve origem segundo o que foi posteriormente esclarecido pelos responsáveis, nessa Tempestade.





Brunomc disse:


> ja agora alguém viu o jogo de ontem entre Alemanha e Turquia?
> aquele corte de 6 a 7 minutos durante o jogo foi devido ao mau tempo na zona da Austria..Trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes e muito vento..dai haver problemas na transmição via Satélite..






Parece que foi mesmo bastante violento. Houve alguns feridos com o vento intenso, granizo extremo,  funnel clouds e eventualmente  tornados ainda não oficialmente confirmados. 

A situação foi esta, dum SCM que evoluiu toda a tarde e noite:













Hoje repete-se a situação, última imagem visível com tempestades a afectar a Suiça, Itália, Austria e Hungria:


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2008 às 14:25)

Granizada agora mesmo em *Arosa - Grisons - Suiça*!





O que se vislumbra numa mera ronda pelas webcams!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2008 às 02:33)

*Mau tempo assola esta noite o centro e sul da França*

Satélite

Orages

Meteoclimat

*Violents orages dans la région Midi-Pyrénées*

Les premiers orages ont commencé à éclater vers 18h dans le centre de la Haute-Garonne ainsi que dans le nord du Gers, en quelques dizaines de minutes une violente ligne orageuse stationnaire s'est formée sur le centre de la Haute-Garonne, des cumuls de pluie de plus de 70mm ont été enregistrés, il y a probablement eu de petites inondations localement mais nous ne pouvons pour le moment pas le confirmer, cette ligne orageuse a duré environ 2h.
A 20h, de violentes cellules orageuses sont nées dans le sud-est du Tarn-et-Garonne et sont décalées vers Montauban, des cumuls de pluie de plus de 80mm ont été relevés et de fortes averses de grêle ont été signalé dans le nord du département vers 20h40; ces cellules ont atteint Cahors vers 21h tout en se renforçant, de très fortes averses de grêle ont été signalées et il est probable que des maisons aient été inondées localement.
A l'heure actuelle une cellule en arc s'étire sur tout l'est du Lot et de fortes rafales de vent sont probablement enregistrées. Les informations nous arrivent au compte-goutte et nous avons pour le moment peu d'informations sur les probables dégâts.
Cette news sera donc actualisée. 

Meteorologic


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2008 às 12:31)

*02 et 03/07 : alerte orages violents pour la France*

Météo-France a émis son bulletin d'alerte orange (niveau trois sur quatre) pour des orages à 23 départements de l'est, du centre-est et du sud-est du pays. L'alerte est valable jusqu'à jeudi 7h00. Elle concerne les régions de Bourgogne, Champagne-Ardennes et de la Lorraine ainsi que les départements l'Allier, de la Loire, du Puy-de-dôme et de la Haute-Saône. Sept autres départements sont également désormais concernés: Ariège, Aveyron, Cantal, Haute-Garonne, Haute-Loire, Rhône et Tarn.
Dans son communiqué, Météo-France précise que l'activité orageuse est déjà présente en cette fin de nuit en de nombreuses régions. Elle se poursuivra tout au long de la matinée. Un "épisode orageux intense" va se mettre en place en cours d'après midi du nord du Massif Central au nord-est.
C'est en soirée et première partie de nuit que les orages les plus violents sont attendus. Ces orages seront accompagnés de grêle et de rafales de vent. Il faut s'attendre à des cumuls de précipitations localement importants (plus de 50mm). D'autres départements sont susceptibles de passer en alerte orange au cours de la journée en fonction du déplacement du front orageux. 

CATastrophes NATurelles


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2008 às 19:43)

Gerofil disse:


> *02 et 03/07 : alerte orages violents pour la France*
> 
> Météo-France a émis son bulletin d'alerte orange (niveau trois sur quatre) pour des orages à 23 départements de l'est, du centre-est et du sud-est du pays. L'alerte est valable jusqu'à jeudi 7h00. Elle concerne les régions de Bourgogne, Champagne-Ardennes et de la Lorraine ainsi que les départements l'Allier, de la Loire, du Puy-de-dôme et de la Haute-Saône. Sept autres départements sont également désormais concernés: Ariège, Aveyron, Cantal, Haute-Garonne, Haute-Loire, Rhône et Tarn.
> Dans son communiqué, Météo-France précise que l'activité orageuse est déjà présente en cette fin de nuit en de nombreuses régions. Elle se poursuivra tout au long de la matinée. Un "épisode orageux intense" va se mettre en place en cours d'après midi du nord du Massif Central au nord-est.
> ...



Sobre França!


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2008 às 22:02)

AnDré disse:


> Sobre França!



Imagens espectaculares. O que impressiona mais é a simetria do outflow dos niveis altos (ver cirros) em todas as direcções e os overshooting tops lá no meio. Penso que a oeste e sudoeste do SCM (Sistema convectivo de mesoescala) há mesmo um choque entre a frente e uma mesofrente, a gust front do sistema convectivo.






Se olharmos para os mapas do GFS, a juntar aos valores muito elevados de CAPE vemos também por exemplo a forte divergência nos niveis altos prevista para esta tarde que explicam todo este ouflow que ocorreu neste SCM  do tipo circular/oval.

*Divergência 12/18z*





*CAPE 12/18z*





Temos a instabilidade e divergência, e entra finalmente em cena o avanço lento da frente que também passou por aqui. Este tipo de situação penso ser aquilo que na Europa central e Reino Unido chamam de *"Spanish Plume"*, pluma espanhola.



> The Spanish Plume is, by definition, an incident where warm air is lifted from the Spanish plateau ahead of an eastward-moving upper-level trough over the Bay of Biscay. In conventional upper-air and surface synoptic maps this incident can typically be illustrated as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2008 às 02:52)

*21h47 02.07.2008*


Copy@Right WeatherOnline


----------



## vitamos (3 Jul 2008 às 11:12)

Apenas um pequeno pensamento sobre a "pluma espanhola" que tão bem aqui foi explicado e que, traços largos, julgo ter compreendido:

Todos têm o seu papel neste mundo! - _O nosso país tem por vezes um clima de "chacha" para quem gosta de grandes eventos meteorológicos. Mas vejam como ajudamos a criar um grande espectáculo para os outros verem! Resta-nos a prova documental!_

Foi um pequeno pensamento para consolar aqueles que certamente ficam a barafustar (assim tipo eu...) por não ver um cenário desses aqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2008 às 15:19)

A Républica Checa está em alerta vermelho de trovoadas


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2008 às 00:29)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> A Républica Checa está em alerta vermelho de trovoadas



Não sei se o Alerta Vermelho será o mais apropriado, mas que há festa na República Checa, lá isso há:

Imagem de Satélite:




Radar de Precipitação:




12309 relâmpagos nos últimos 90 minutos??


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2008 às 14:37)

Centro depressionário perfeito a sul da Irlanda!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jul 2008 às 22:01)

Aqui vai a previsão do estado do tempo para amanhã na europa segundo skymeteo
Ver aqui:http://www.skylife.it/html/skylife/meteo/meteoHome.html

Parece que no norte de itália é que vai ser, segundo o meteoalarm o norte de itália vai estar em alerta laranja


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2008 às 14:05)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Aqui vai a previsão do estado do tempo para amanhã na europa segundo skymeteo
> Ver aqui:http://www.skylife.it/html/skylife/meteo/meteoHome.html
> 
> Parece que no norte de itália é que vai ser, segundo o meteoalarm o norte de itália vai estar em alerta laranja



Norte de Itália, Suiça, Austria, Sul da Alemanhã, Alpes Franceses, Eslovénia, e a zona oeste da Hungria. Todas as regiões em alerta Amarelo-Laranja, devido a possibilidade de fortes trovoadas e chuva intensa.

Localidades como Cimetta, Locarno, Lugano, acumularam respectivamente: 23,7mm, 20,3mm e 20,1mm, esta manhã e no espaço de 1h.

Mais a sul: Sul de Itália e Grécia, os Alertas são devidos às temperaturas elevadas.

Uma Europa de contrastes.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2008 às 10:00)

A chuva e as fortes trovoadas têm sido uma constante na parte Italiana da Suiça-Ticinio.
Das 6h UTC de ontem às 6h UTC de hoje caíram:

Cimetta (Switzerland) 	106.6 mm
Locarno-Magadino (Switzerland) 	101.9 mm
Lugano (Switzerland) 	94.1 mm
Locarno-Monti (Switzerland) 	85.1 mm

E continua a cair:
*Ascona - Locarno:*





Ainda assim, e segundo o OGIMET, a localidade onde mais precipitação caiu nesse periodo de tempo foi em  	*Tuapse (Russia) - 125.0 mm*, valor que não conseguir confirmar por não encontrar dados dessa estação.

E enquanto em Portugal se vivem dias frescos de verão, mesmo aqui ao lado em *Múrcia - Espanha*, vai-se torrando, ontem com máxima de *38,2ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jul 2008 às 12:41)

Pois é e para hoje para o norte de Itália, austria , eslóvenia estão em alerta laranja devido á percipitação forte e de trovoadas, e para a hungria é alerta vermelho para a parte sul e centro.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2008 às 12:47)

AnDré disse:


> Centro depressionário perfeito a sul da Irlanda!



Essa depressão não é demasiadamente perfeitinha para Verão ?? Normalmente depressões assim só nos pólos  já para não falar nas vasta área que abrange.

Bem apanhado


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2008 às 16:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Essa depressão não é demasiadamente perfeitinha para Verão ?? *Normalmente depressões assim só nos pólos*  já para não falar nas vasta área que abrange.
> 
> Bem apanhado



Não; nos pólos, devido ao intenso frio, predominam os anticiclones. As baixas pressões circulam ao longo da zona equatorial e das latitudes médias.


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 11:18)

Eis o resultado nos últimos 7 dias, vários registos de tornados, chuva forte, granizo...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2008 às 12:04)

*Estender-se-ão as monções à Europa?*

*‘European monsoon’ could make this one of the wettest summers on record*

SUNSEEKERS disappointed by yesterday’s unseasonal downpours across large swathes of the nation could at least take some comfort from the record books last night. For the record-breaking downpours some had been predicting failed to fully materialise – with the deluge of 63mm in 12 hours a long way off the 279mm that fell in the same period on July 11, 1955. But those figures would have been of little solace to parts of the nation which suffered flooding yesterday.
Bridgend was among the worst- hit areas, with town centre traders battling three feet of floodwater and the nearby Coney Beach Amusement Park in Porthcawl closing due to the persistent rain. The town’s Merthyr Mawr Road was also shut for some time by flooding as were roads in Cornelly and Aberkenfig. And a gauge in Lletty Brongu, Maesteg, just above Bridgend, officially recorded it as the wettest place in Wales with 63mm (around two and a half inches) falling in the 12 hours to 5pm yesterday. On average in Wales, the total monthly rainfall is only 70mm.
But it was a long way off Britain’s wettest ever recorded day, 53 years ago in Dorchester. By comparison, Wales’ wettest ever day on record was November 11, 1929, when 211mm fell in the 12 hours between 9am and 9pm. Malcolm Weatherall, public weather adviser for the Meteorological Office, said: “We warned that some parts of South Wales could get up to a month’s rainfall... so we were not far off. “It was not a record-breaking day for rainfall as these tend to come when we get thunder and lightning but overall it was pretty wet.”
A rain gauge at St Athan, Rhoose, recorded 41mm of rain falling in the 12 hours to 5pm yesterday. Clive Barber, who runs Celtic Jewellers in Caroline Street in the centre of Bridgend had his premises flooded. He said: “It was coming through the toilets and a manhole cover blew its top. “I blame the planners for approving hundreds of homes without thinking about the extra sewerage and drainage that’s needed.”
The worst of the rain fell yesterday in a band stretching from Tenby in the west, across the Brecon Beacons to Newport in the east with only light rain at the National Eisteddfod in Llangollen in the north. While the Met Office’s longer-range forecast for the rest of the summer made for grim reading, Abergavenny-based Positive Weather Solutions had a slightly brighter outlook for the school holidays.
Forecaster Jonathan Powell predicted: “August will probably see the highest temperatures across the UK for the year, and the first two weeks of the month should see this occur, coupled with some fine and warm weather, and just the nagging threat of thunderstorms. “Through mid-month, whereas they will be some fine weather, some unsettled conditions will make their presence felt, and whereas this pattern will tend to continue as August draws to a close, there will be some fine and warm weather left, as we enter a wet but mild autumn. Temperatures will be above the average throughout August.”
The Met Office predicts more showery weather for the coming days with sunshine this Sunday and Monday and Tuesday but with the risk of showers and heavier rain might return by the end of next week. The bad weather could be down to a “*European monsoon*”. The little-known phenomenon is leading some forecasters to predict that 2008 could be among the top five wettest summers on record.
The unsettled weather, which has sparked a number of severe weather warnings across Wales, is believed to be linked to the position of the jet stream which is further south than is normal for this time of year. Michael Dukes of forecasters MeteoGroup UK said the European monsoon is the name given to an early summer weather feature. He said: “Westerly winds predominate over the winter, bringing wet stormy weather in from the Atlantic Ocean, but tend to be superseded in spring when other winds come into play. It’s often called the return of the Westerlies or the European monsoon — it happens in most years — but in some years it is more evident than others.”

WalesOnline


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 12:33)

Não sei se poderemos chamar de "European monsoon".
Mas a verdade é que para os próximos dias a chuva forte e as trovoadas continuarão a marcar presença, em especial na Europa Central.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jul 2008 às 19:53)

Belas Descargas Eléctricas hoje em espanhã
Vejam aqui:http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## Minho (11 Jul 2008 às 23:43)

Na Europa Central e Europa de Leste os meses mais chuvosos normalmente são entre Maio e Agosto


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2008 às 01:02)

*Mais um dia de temporal pelo interior da Europa*








[/IMG]​


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2008 às 12:36)

*Hoje, às 12h00:*






[/IMG]​CopyRight@Sat24.com


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2008 às 22:37)

*La tormenta provoca cortes de tren y un incendio en un tanque de Repsol en Vila-Seca*




La fuerte tormenta que vivió Cataluña durante la tarde y noche del sábado ha provocado el corte de la circulación de trenes entre Hospitalet de l’Infant y Vandellòs desde las 17.30 horas. La causa del incidente, según han informado los Bomberos de la Generalitat, fue una avería en la catenaría a causa de la tormenta eléctrica.
Pero esta no ha sido la única consecuencia de la tormenta. La caída de un rayo en uno de los tanques de la empresa Repsol-YPF en Vila-Seca (Tarragona), además, ha provocado un incendio que ha obligado a activar el plan de emergencias químicas de la Generalitat a partir de las 19.15 horas. El tanque, de siete metros de diámetro, contenía agua impregnada con hidrocarburo. Siete dotaciones de bomberos han trabajado durante toda la tarde para sofocar el fuego.
Por otra parte, y a petición de los Mossos d’Esquadra, los bomberos acudieron a evacuar un campamento de la zona del camino de Roures de Castellar de la Ribera. En concreto, tuvieron que trasladar a 26 niños de entre 9 y 13 años y a seis monitores, que pudieron llegar a un pueblo cercano sin sufrir daños.
Desde las 18.00 horas, la Generalitat mantuvo activada la fase de alerta del plan especial de emergencias por inundaciones en Cataluña, Inuncat. Y es que las fuertes lluvias sufridas en todo el territorio han provocado que los bomberos recibieran más de 300 avisos desde las 18.00 horas por incidencias relacionadas con la tempestad, la mayoría en la provincia de Tarragona. La mayoría de las salidas de los bomberos han sido para sacar agua de bajos y locales inundados o para retirar árboles o ramas caídos a la vía pública.
En Lleida, además, han tenido que retirar una roca caía en la carretera C-12 a Maials, que no ha provocado heridos pero que ha mantenido cortada durante unos minutos la vía.

elmundo


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2008 às 13:45)

Das 12h UTC de ontem às 12h UTC de hoje, caíram *135,3mm *sobre Lugano na Suiça! O normal para este mês de Julho e para esta localidade são 133mm.





Neste periodo de tempo, segundo a Ogimet, as 10 estações europeias com mais precipitação acumulada encontravam-se todas na Suiça.

A neve voltou também a cair esta noite e manhã nos alpes a cotas >2200m.
No entanto desenganem-se (eu estava enganado), ao pensarmos que está a ser um verão frio nos Alpes. Apesar de hoje e a meio de Junho ter nevado a cotas baixas para a época, a verdade é que houveram também dias de calor em demasia. Tanto que a anomalia da temperatura média para o mês de Junho, foi positiva em toda a Suiça:


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2008 às 22:39)

Alguns videos de Itália das situações que falaram aqui no tópico há quase uma semana atrás (6/7 Julho):



Ainda este de Veneza:
http://www.youreporter.it/view_video.php?viewkey=bc14140570ba315037a1


E já no dia 10 de Julho, uma tromba no rio Volga na Russia:









(c) http://www.evening-kazan.ru/article.asp?from=number&num_dt=11.07.2008&id=29383


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2008 às 11:45)

Vince disse:


> E já no dia 10 de Julho, uma tromba no rio Volga na Russia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este Verão tem sido muito chuvoso em determinadas regiões da Rússia. Em relação à tromba no rio Volga, fica aqui a tradução da notícia feita automaticamente pelo GOOGLE:


"_Tornado ao longo do Volga

Os nossos leitores podem confirmar que ontem durante o furacão Volgoy um verdadeiro whirlwind - um fenômeno para a Tartária é tão rara como a aparição de UFOs. E, como se veio a verificar, tal como evasivo que os serviços oficiais especialmente concebido não só para corrigir essas catástrofes naturais, mas também alertar para os perigos que surgem. 
Mas os estudantes da Faculdade de Geografia e ecologia KSU Bulat Gabdulganiev, Maxim Balashnikov e Azat Lotfullin exibido atualmente profissionalismo: vendo whirlwind, foram além dos tradicionais (???) E sacada para a câmara.  
-- Vyglyanuli para fora da janela e mais de Admiralty Sloboda fumo negro se for caso disso. E então vytyanulsya pilar de nuvens, foi baixo para a água na superfície da água do rio Volga, perto do Marquês ilha, e cerca de 13,30 um whirlwind. Ainda temos visto, logo que zaburlila água. Tudo isso durou quarenta segundos, e então se tornou um whirlwind flexão, polo primeiro intervalo e, depois, derretido. Foi, naturalmente, assustadora, que de repente se tornou ameaçadora sobre nós. Mas nós simplesmente não poderia dedicar o olho: whirlwind como se fascinante. Afinal de contas, este raro ver! E assim inesperadamente.  
Parece que os estudantes irão ganhar para a prática de "excelente": Professor de Meteorologia Nail Ismagilov explicou a eles que, para a whirlwind da Tartária - um fenômeno bastante raro, e que, para que se tornem profissionais geógrafos testemunhou grande sucesso deste fenómeno natural ímpar. Mas geógrafos futuro dormir sobre os louros em curso, um sonho de ir para algum lugar em Miami fotografar o furacão. 
- A nossa estação meteorológica não tenha visto este fenómeno e não são registradas - explicou correspondente "VK" sobre o telefone líder engenheiro departamento meteoprognozov Olga Volkova. Posso apenas dizer-lhe que a situação sinóptica de hoje - a proximidade da frente atmosférica, evidentemente, contribui para o aparecimento de tais fenômenos. Mas oficialmente registados factos tornados surgem hoje no território da república não temos. 
Como rastolkovala correspondente "VK" Olga Volkova, whirlwind - um forte whirlwind, ao abrigo do bem desenvolvidos cumulous nuvens e chuva se espalha sob a forma de uma nuvem escura gigante pilar ou funil em direção a superfície da terra ou da água. Abordagem à superfície, coloca o retractor e, por vezes, em grandes altitudes água, areia, poeira, e, muitas vezes, objetos muito pesados. Smerch tem uma grande força destrutiva. Felizmente para a Tartária - esse fenômeno é bastante raro. Segundo o Instituto Hidrometeorologia RT, whirlwind última vez foi gravado em 1991 no Aksubaevo e causou a morte de três pessoas, suas casas cobertas com uma foiled telhado. 

Elena Melnik_"

Texto Original


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2008 às 18:24)

Vince disse:


> D'ARIA venezia vista da portosecco[/url]
> 
> Ainda este de Veneza:
> http://www.youreporter.it/view_video.php?viewkey=bc14140570ba315037a1




Bonitas imagens de Veneza mesmo com chuva intensa.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2008 às 01:37)

*Intempéries provocam enormes prejuízos na Suíça*



Copy@Right swissinfo

As fortes chuvas do final de semana na Suíça causaram muitos estragos e perturbaram o tráfego rodoviário e ferroviário. O sul do país foi fortemente atingido. Na vizinha Itália, 300 pessoas tiveram de ser evacuadas e houve dois mortos.
Foi uma frente fria que chegou à Suíça sexta-feira passada que provocou violentas intempéries. Os dois lados dos Alpes (sul e norte) foram atingidos, mas o lado sul (cantão do Ticino), em particular as regiões de Belinzona e Lugano.
Segundo o Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia e Climatologia (Meteosuisse), na noite de sexta-feira para sábado houve forte temporal, com vento e granizo. Chuvas muito fortes atingiram uma vasta região, do Jura (oeste) até Schaffhausen (norte). A temperatura, que até sexta-feira beirava os 30 graus, caiu 10 graus no sábado. A chuva e o frio prejudicaram a maioria dos festivais e manifestações populares marcadas para o fim de semana.
A região mais atingida pelas fortes chuvas foi o Ticino, no sul do país e de língua italiana. O MeteoSuisse mediu uma precipitação entre 80 e 120 litros por m2 no Ticino e nos Grisões (leste) entre sábado e domingo. Em Lugano choveu 171 litros por m2; em Mogadino, 154 litros. Isso foi muito mais do que a média de todo o mês de julho. O Rio Vedeggio transbordou e inundou porões e plantações. Mais de 750 pessoas de férias em um "camping" foram evacuadas domingo em Agno/Muzzano.
Em Giubiasco, perto de Belinzona, uma mulher de 82 anos, sua filha e um homem numa cadeira de rodas foram resgatados de helicóptero pela Rega, especialista em salvamento em situações delicadas. 
Do outro lado da fronteira, o alarme foi acionado no vale italiano de Valteline, onde 300 pessoas foram evacuadas por causa das inundações. Várias estradas foram fechadas. Duas pessoas morreram nessa região, um cidadão egípcio e seu filho, surpreendidos pela enchente do rio Ticino.
No domingo à noite, a situação começou a melhorar no Ticino e a maioria das estradas foi reaberta, informou a polícia regional na segunda-feira. Os estragos foram inicialmente avaliados em milhões de francos suíços.
O tráfego ferroviário também foi perturbado pelas fortes chuvas. No Tecino, por exemplo, vários trechos foram inundados ou atingidos por deslizamentos de terra. Isso também ocorreu em outras regiões. No domingo, entre 5 e 7 horas, nenhum trem circulou entre Berna e Friburgo. Nesta segunda-feira, o transporte ferroviário ainda sofreu interrupções, apesar da diminuição das chuvas. Um deslizamento de pedras interrompeu a linha do Gotardo, em direção ao sul da Europa. Durante a tarde, os trens passaram a circular normalmente.

swissinfo com agências.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2008 às 01:52)

*Espanha: Raio mortal en Badajoz (Trovoada seca)*

Vídeo

La fatalidad se cebó ayer con la localidad de Peñalsordo. Dos vecinos de esta población pacense de apenas 1.400 habitantes, Francisco Paz Rodríguez, de 35 años de edad, y su esposa, Herminia Díaz García, de 36 años, morían fulminados tras alcanzarles un rayo a las afueras del pueblo, en el campo. El suceso tuvo lugar en torno a las 7,30 de la mañana en la finca propiedad del matrimonio, situada en el paraje conocido como 'Posagil', a unos diez kilómetros de la localidad, y ya en el término municipal de la vecina población de Zarzacapilla. A este lugar acudía la pareja cada mañana a ordeñar el ganado y, según la época del año que se tratase, también iban a realizar labores de cuidado de sus olivos.
Peñalsordo, en el extremo Este de la provincia de Badajoz, se encuentra en una zona que ayer fue sacudida por una fuerte tormenta seca, pero con abundante aparato eléctrico. Uno de los rayos acabó con la vida de este joven matrimonio cuando saneaban uno de los olivos de su finca, eliminando lo que popularmente se conoce como 'zarperas' o pequeños brotes silvestres del árbol. Cuando ocurrió la tragedia, el padre de Francisco se encontraba en el interior de un establo atendiendo a los animales. Fue él quien descubrió los cadáveres de los dos fallecidos, su hijo y su nuera, en el exterior, a pie de un olivo.
Pasadas las 9.30 de la mañana, la noticia llegó al pueblo. Francisco Paz Rodríguez y Herminia Díaz García dejan huérfanos a dos hijos pequeños, un varón de 8 años de edad y una pequeña de 5, circunstancia que agrava aún más el dolor de los vecinos y familiares del matrimonio. Francisco era del propio Peñalsordo, mientras que Herminia era originaria de la localidad cordobesa de El Viso. Al mediodía, el juez de instrucción de Castuera ordenó el levantamiento de los cadáveres, que fueron conducidos al Hospital Comarcal Don Benito-Villanueva para la realización de la autopsia.




Era un día cualquiera para Francisco Paz y su esposa. Como de costumbre, habían dejado a sus hijos pequeños en casa, en Peñalsordo. Como otra mañana cualquiera cogieron su coche y se dirigieron a su finca de 'Posagil', una pequeña explotación ganadera y con algunos olivos. Está a unos diez kilómetros del pueblo, una zona de muy difícil acceso para quienes no conocen el territorio. Tras recorrer una mitad del trayecto en asfalto muy deteriorado, se toma un camino solo apto para todoterrenos. Una cerca metálica divide el camino de la finca del matrimonio donde se divisan unos olivos y una casa en la que la pareja y su familia pasaban muchos días no solo de trabajo, sino de descanso y disfrute.
Lo que parecía una mañana cualquiera se tornó en tragedia. Después de ordeñar bien temprano a sus cabras, Francisco y Herminia se dispusieron a hacer otras tareas propias de su finca, como desbrozar los olivos. Para entonces, una tormenta «con apenas cuatro gotas», como manifestó uno de los vecinos, pero con abundante repertorio eléctrico, azotó el lugar. Uno de los rayos acabó con la vida de la joven pareja.

Hoy.es


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2008 às 12:55)

*Relâmpago mata três jovens no meio de um dia quente de verão*




O calor tropical que atingiu a jovem de Neftekamsk, na República do Barcostostão, resultou na morte de três jovens. Entretanto, não foi o calor, e sim uma tempestade acompanhada de trovoadas e raios que os matou. Dois jovens adolescentes e uma garota adolescente foram mortos por raios quando estavam repousando numa praia local. O incidente teve lugar à tarde, na praia localizada às margens do rio Kama, onde muitos residentes de Neftekamsk passam seu tempo livre quando faz calor. 
A tempestade começou quando nuvens negras subitamente cobriram o céu e começou um vento frio muito forte. As pessoas começaram a recolher suas barracas de praia e a correr. Uma garota de 16 anos de idade estava falando em seu telefone celular quando o relâmpago eclodiu. A garota foi morta instantaneamente, disse a Interfax. 
Duas outras pessoas foram encontradas mortas na praia depois do temporal. Dois garotos - de 14 e 15 anos de idade - também foram mortos por raios. Seis outras pessoas foram hospitalizadas com arritmia cardíaca e pressão alta. 
Especialistas disseram que o número de lesões na praia de Neftekasmk foi tão alto por causa da areia úmida, sobre a qual as pessoas repousavam. Não é segredo para ninguém que a água é o melhor condutor de correntes elétricas que existe. Visto que a praia estava no centro do temporal, o telefone celular, que a jovem estava usando, atraiu o relâmpago. A garota estava de pé na areia úmida e portanto não teve como sobreviver ao ser atingida. 
Infelizmente, resultados letais de atingimentos por raios tornaram-se, mais recentemente, mais freqüentes. Acontecem devido à falta de cuidado das pessoas. Especialistas recomendam não abrigar-se debaixo de árvores que, na maioria dos casos, são alvo dos raios. O carvalho é especialmente perigoso, no caso. Essa árvore tem um sistema de raízes muito profundo, que freqüentemente alcança águas subterrâneas. 
Durante uma tempestade com trovões e relâmpagos, deve-se tentar guardar distância de fios elétricos, antenas, janelas, paredes/muros úmidos, e árvores altas. Desligue sua televisão e seu rádio, não use eletrodomésticos e telefones celulares. Essas precauções são extremamente importantes para pessoas que se vejam no meio de uma tempestade com trovões e raios durante uma viagem para fora de sua cidade. 
Durante um temporal é perigoso, também, ficar perto da água. Tente evitar colinas, espaços abertos e grandes objetos feitos de metal. Se não houver abrigo por perto, será melhor simplesmente deitar no chão e ficar imóvel. Se um temporal pegar você quando você estiver guiando, não saia do carro. Feche todas as janelas, abaixe a antena, desligue o rádio, desligue o motor e simplesmente espere. As bolas de raios (*) são conhecidas por sua capacidade de infiltrar-se por janelas e portas abertas. 

(*) Ball lightning - Uma ball lightning é, segundo a Wikipedia, um fenômeno atmosférico cuja natureza física é ainda controversa. A expressão refere-se a objetos luminosos, usualmente esféricos, de tamanho que varia do de um grão de ervilha a diversos metros de diâmetro e que, diferentemente de raios, que duram apenas frações de segundo, duram muitos segundos. Experimentos em laboratório produziram efeitos visualmente muito parecidos com ball lightnings, mas a natureza do fenômeno que ocorre em a natureza, extremamente raro e imprevisível, permanece não esclarecida.

Pravda RU


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2008 às 12:57)

Brutal, a parte leste da eslóvaquia está em alerta vermelho devido á precipitação forte

Fonte: http://www.meteoalarm.eu/


----------



## mauro miranda (24 Jul 2008 às 21:14)

estou em estado de choque com essa noticia, coitados dos garotos


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2008 às 21:18)

*Roménia : Um desaparecido, 600 evacuados e mais de mil habitações atingidas pelas inundações*

Uma criança está dada como desaparecida, arrastada pelas cheias, em consequência das inundações que assolam o Nordeste da Roménia e afectaram um milhar de habitações forçando a transferir 600 pessoas, noticia hoje a imprensa. Segundo a cadeia Realitatea TV, a criança brincava com outros amigos, quando a cheia do rio Suceava a levou. A polícia lançou imediatamente uma operação de busca.
As forças da ordem tiveram também de se mobilizar para retirar cerca de 600 pessoas, a maioria no Departamento de Suceava, particularmente atingido. Na aldeia de Tibeni, as autoridades enviaram embarcações para retirar 200 pessoas isoladas, algumas das quais tiverem de se refugiar nos tectos das casas.
No total, mais de 70 localidades foram afectadas, bem como 200 quilómetros de estradas e cerca de 200 pontes. Mais de 600 hectares de culturas registaram prejuízos, anunciou o Ministério do Interior. O alerta laranja foi mantido até sábado à tarde.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2008 às 21:20)

*Incêndios: Dois mil turistas retirados dos seus hotéis na Ilha de Rodes*

Mais de dois mil turistas foram evacuados de hotéis na Ilha de Rodes, na Grécia, devido aos fogos florestais que lavram há quatro dias, revelaram funcionários locais. «Três hotéis foram evacuados por precaução, especialmente por causa do fumo que criou uma atmosfera desagradável», disse Haralambos Kokkinos, governador da região do Egeu Sul.
«A evacuação foi ordeira e não houve problemas. Os turistas foram levados para próximo da costa e ficarão aí até que o fumo se dissipe», acrescentou a mesma fonte, considerando que as condições melhoraram e que talvez seja possível o regresso dos turistas aos seus hotéis, esta noite. O fogo já destruiu milhares de hectares de pinhais.
A França, Itália e Chipre enviaram para a Ilha aviões para ajudar a combater os incêndios. No ano passado, mais de setenta pessoas morreram nos incêndios na Grécia.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2008 às 21:28)

*Inundações no norte da Romênia já deixaram pelo menos 4 mortos*

As graves inundações dos últimos dois dias no norte da Romênia deixaram até agora quatro mortos, dois desaparecidos e 800 pessoas isoladas, além de levarem à evacuação de 9.300 individúos, informou hoje um porta-voz do Ministério do Interior da Romênia. Em Maramures (norte), um casal e seu filho mais novo morreram em sua própria casa, atingida por um desabamento de terra provocado pelas chuvas. Na mesma região, um adolescente de 16 anos foi arrastado pela correnteza.
Aproximadamente 3 mil casas estão inundadas, 32 delas destruídas em 169 localidades, enquanto mais de 8.700 granjas rurais estão sob as águas. As autoridades locais informaram à agência "Mediafax" que na mesma região há cerca de 200 turistas isolados pelas águas que quebraram pontes e inundaram estradas.
O porta-voz do Ministério informou hoje que sete distritos da Romênia foram atingidos e acrescentou que a situação dos evacuados muda muito rapidamente, pois novas localidades foram inundadas após os diques de defesa dos grandes rios Tisza e Siret se romperem em vários pontos. A água cobriu quase 500 quilômetros de estradas locais e nacionais, destruiu 941 pontes, e deixou 45 localidades sem eletricidade.
Mais de 3 mil militares, bombeiros e voluntários foram mobilizados para ajudarem no resgate dos desabrigados e para salvarem animais. Os meteorologistas mantêm alerta máximo pelas próximas 24 horas em Maramures e no distrito de Suceava (província da Moldávia).
O primeiro-ministro Calin Popescu-Tariceanu visitou hoje os distritos atingidos pelas inundações.

G1

*Inundações deixam ao menos 13 mortos na Ucrânia*

Pelo menos 13 pessoas morreram e milhares tiveram que ser evacuadas no oeste da Ucrânia, onde as fortes chuvas que acompanham o ciclone balcânico provocaram as piores inundações em um século. "*A situação é gravíssima. A Ucrânia não viu nada parecido nos últimos cem anos*", declarou à imprensa o primeiro vice-primeiro-ministro do país, Aleksandr Turchinov, na região de Ivano-Frankivsk, uma das cinco já atingidas pelas inundações.
O presidente da Ucrânia, Viktor Yushchenko, viajou hoje com urgência às zonas afetadas, para onde também seguiu a primeira-ministra Yulia Timoshenko, apesar de estar doente, segundo porta-vozes oficiais. Segundo o Ministério de Situações de Emergência, 13 pessoas morreram nos últimos dias nas regiões afetadas pelo ciclone, incluindo cinco crianças, enquanto outros dois habitantes estão desaparecidos.
Equipes de resgate evacuaram sete mil pessoas, mil delas por helicópteros e botes, das cidades e aldeias margeadas pelas águas do rio Dniester, que transbordou por causa das chuvas, dos fortes ventos e da neve derretida nos montes Cárpatos. Segundo Turchinov, as águas inundaram mais de 21 mil casas e 20 mil hectares de plantações. Além disso, destruíram 2.020 quilômetros de estradas e mais de cem pontes.
Somente na região de Ivano-Frankivsk, as inundações acabaram com 75% da colheita, segundo a agência "Unian". Em alguns setores do rio Dniester, as águas subiram mais de sete metros e também encheram o reservatório local, colocando em perigo as obras de construção de uma hidroelétrica.
Turchinov afirmou que os fundos previstos no orçamento para contornar as conseqüências dos desastres naturais serão "insuficientes", por isso o Governo deverá definir com urgência verbas o adicionais.

G1

*Tempestades causam transtornos no sul e oeste da Alemanha* 

Na noite do último sábado (26/07), várias regiões no oeste e no sul da Alemanha foram assoladas por tempestades, que causaram inundações e diversos danos. Várias estradas do país tiveram que ser bloqueadas. 
A cidade mais atingida foi Dortmund, no oeste alemão, onde um jogo de futebol teve que ser interrompido devido aos danos causados pelo mau tempo na grama do estádio. Na cidade, equipes de resgate registraram 400 chamadas de emergência durante as chuvas. 
Em diversas cidades, árvores foram derrubadas pelos fortes ventos, destruindo veículos estacionados nas ruas. Mannheim, no sul do país, teve boa parte dos porões dos prédios alagados. Nas rodovias alemãs foram registrados vários acidentes em conseqüência das chuvas. 

DW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2008 às 20:18)

Já viram a grande célula que está no sul de França
Ver Aqui:http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/


----------



## iceworld (30 Jul 2008 às 00:53)

*Cheias na Roménia e Ucrânia*

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/379771


As cheias na Ucrânia já causaram 22 mortos, destruíram casas, estradas e obrigaram à evacuação de 20 mil pessoas. Fonte do governo ucraniano admitiu que estas foram as piores cheias dos últimos 100 anos.

O presidente Viktor Yushchenko visitou algumas das zonas mais afectadas pela intempérie. Mais de 40 mil casas ficaram inundadas e terrenos agrícolas foram destruídos. O nível da água continua bastante alto nos rios Prut e Dnestr, depois de cinco dias ininterruptos de chuva.

A situação na vizinha Roménia também não é animadora. As cheias já provocaram quatro mortes e duas pessoas estão desaparecidas. As autoridades informaram que algumas das 12 mil pessoas evacuadas de suas casas estão agora a regressar.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2008 às 12:57)

*Ucrânia pede ajuda internacional no combate às inundações*

O governo ucraniano pediu hoje assistência à comunidade internacional para combater os problemas gerados pelas inundações que afetam o oeste do país, as piores dos últimos 100 anos na Ucrânia. O Executivo pediu ao Ministério de Assuntos Exteriores que entre em contato com organizações internacionais e governos de outros países para solicitar ajuda para conter e reparar os danos das inundações, que em uma semana já deixaram pelo menos 13 mortos. 
O Parlamento se reunirá em urgência nesta quinta-feira para aprovar uma lei apresentada pelo presidente Viktor Yushchenko que declara as seis regiões afetadas zonas de desastre natural. O governo encaminhou ao Legislativo um projeto de emendas ao orçamento que destina fundos adicionais para lutar contra os problemas gerados pelas inundações e prestar ajudas aos desabrigados. 
A primeira-ministra ucraniana Yulia Timoshenko declarou que o Executivo precisa de pelo menos US$ 800 milhões para atenuar as conseqüências do desastre natural. Segundo o Ministério de Emergências, quase 20 mil pessoas tiveram que ser evacuadas nas seis regiões afetadas, onde permanecem tomadas pelas águas 38.215 casas e onde mais de 57 mil hectares de terras de cultivo já foram destruídos. 
O ministro de Emergências Vladimir Shandra informou que as famílias das vítimas receberão uma compensação de US$ 20 mil, segundo a agência de notícias Unian. Timoshenko disse que as autoridades começaram a avaliar os danos e iniciam o pagamento de compensações aos desabrigados. Ele explicou que os que perderam suas casas receberão US$ 1.000 e os que precisam de reparos US$ 200 e US$ 500, em função do prejuízo. 
Segundo a primeira-ministra, o ciclone balcânico que trouxe as chuvas torrenciais à Ucrânia já passou e "as águas começam a retroceder". 

Folha Online


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2008 às 15:06)

*Minitornado deixa três mortos e nove feridos no norte da França*

Desenvolvimento da ocorrência no seguinte tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa/tornado-mortal-em-hautmont-franca-3-agosto-2008-a-2439.html#post80054

Três pessoas morreram e nove ficaram feridas após a passagem no domingo de um minitornado pela cidade e imediações de Hautmont, norte da França, segundo um registro de vítimas divulgado nesta segunda-feira pela Prefeitura.
O corpo de uma moradora de Hautmont foi encontrado nesta segunda-feira de manhã entre os escombros de sua casa, que havia desmoronado em conseqüência do minitornado. Seu esposo, um assessor do prefeito da cidade, havia sido encontrado morto no mesmo local algumas horas antes. Uma idosa também morreu sepultada sob os escombros de sua casa.
Nove pessoas ficaram feridas, duas delas com gravidade, na cidade vizinha de Boussieres-sur-Sambre, segundo a Prefeitura, que explicou que esse registro é provisório.
Em Hautmont, dezenas de casas ficaram danificadas. Cerca de 200 bombeiros trabalhavam nas tarefas de busca de outras possíveis vítimas enquanto atendiam os moradores cujas casas haviam sido afetadas pelo fenômeno climático. 

AFP


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2008 às 21:54)

*La foudre fait 9 blessés graves en Allemagne*

Un entraînement amateur a viré au cauchemar, vendredi dans un village proche de Francfort. 32 footballeurs ont été touché, 9 ont été blessés grièvement.
La police de Wald Michelbach, un village au sud de Francfort, a indiqué dans un communiqué que la foudre avait frappé 32 footballeurs amateurs lors d'un entraînement, vendredi soir. 9 footballeurs âgés de 14 à 30 ans ont été blessés gravement. Trois d'entre eux ont du être évacués par hélicoptère vers une clinique. Les six autres blessés graves ont été transportés dans un hôpital des environs.
23 autres footballeurs seniors et juniors ont été soignés sur place. La plupart souffrent de commotions.

myFREEfoot


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2008 às 22:01)

*100 à 130 mm de précipitations dans la région de Montélimar en l’espace de 2h00*

De fortes précipitations parfois à caractère orageux ont causé des inondations dans la Drôme et l'Ardèche où les pompiers sont intervenus à plus de 450 reprises. 
La Drôme a été la plus touchée par les intempéries avec plus de 300 interventions de pompiers, dont les deux tiers aux alentours de Montélimar. Le département a subi de nombreuses inondations d'habitations et de caves, des ravinements et des mises en sécurité de personnes qui se trouvaient notamment dans des voitures. Des dégâts ont été constatés notamment aux urgences de l'hôpital de Montélimar qui ont été inondées. Dans la commune de Crest, une cinquantaine de personnes ont été évacuées d'un camping et une voie SNCF a été coupée à cause d'un effondrement de ballast, entraînant l'arrêt momentané de la circulation.
Dans les environs, deux ruisseaux sont entrés en crue, dévastant un restaurant à Divajeu et entraînant l'évacuation d'une vingtaine d'habitations dans la commune de Grane, envahie par 1,5 mètres d'eau au niveau de la route. Par ailleurs, la circulation a été interrompue pendant près de deux heures sur l'autoroute A7 près de Montélimar et pendant plus de trois heures sur la RN7 à hauteur de L'homme d'Armes. La chaussée de la route nationale qui était recouverte par un mètre d'eau et par des coulées de boue au plus fort des précipitations a pu être dégagée.
En Ardèche, les pompiers ont effectué quelque 150 interventions principalement dans le sud du département. Les dégâts constatés étaient pour la plupart des inondations de caves.
Niveau cumuls de précipitations, météo France annonçait avoir relevé 100 à 130 mm de précipitations dans la région de Montélimar en l’espace de 2h00, 172 mm ont été relevés à la station d'Ancône depuis le début de l'évènement. 

CATastrophes NATurelles


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Ago 2008 às 11:53)

Há 5 anos atrás a História era outra ,quase surrealista.A Europa Ocidental (sobretudo a França) despertava de um enorme pesadelo com milhares de mortos, devido à mais intensa vaga de calor dos últimos 500 anos.
Precisamente há 5 anos o calor começava a dar tréguas e em Paris contabilizava-se os mortos numa cidade que foi sujeita durante mais de uma semana a mínimas de 23,24º e máximas a rondar os 40º e onde não existiam (hospitais incluídos)muitos aparelhos de ar condicionado nem qualquer plano de combate integrado na Protecção Civil .
Hoje,volvidos 5 anos, a cidade estará seguramente mais bem preparada para tal cenário, só que a história hoje, é a de normalidade no fresco verão francês.
Aqueles extremos da 1ª quinzena de Agosto/2003 na Europa Ocidental são de facto inverosímeis e todas aquelas cidades a rondar os 40º (Londres incluido) a esta distância, parece já pura ficção...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2008 às 18:05)

Para amanhã, alguma animação na Europa Central e de Leste, com mais influência na Polónia...


----------



## vitamos (15 Ago 2008 às 18:49)

Uma pequena correcção GIL, não para amanhã mas já para hoje uma vez que a previsão é só até ás 6h de sábado e a principal animação ocorre já hoje... penso que já é visível nas imagens de satélite!


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2008 às 18:53)

vitamos disse:


> Uma pequena correcção GIL, não para amanhã mas já para hoje uma vez que a previsão é só até ás 6h de sábado e a principal animação ocorre já hoje... *penso que já é visível nas imagens de satélite!*



Obrigado pela correcção vitamos!

Na imagem de satélite das 18h, a luz do dia ainda permite ver bem a brutalidade da situação!


----------



## vitamos (15 Ago 2008 às 18:56)

Gilmet disse:


> Obrigado pela correcção vitamos!
> 
> Na imagem de satélite das 18h, a luz do dia ainda permite ver bem a brutalidade da situação!




A partir de agora só IV, seleccionando por exemplo Polónia (Polska)... dá para ir tendo uma noção, se bem que as imagens em visível têm sempre outro "sumo" 

Esperemos obviamente que a situação não cause grandes prejuízos humanos e materiais


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Ago 2008 às 19:52)

boas

O MONSTRO









deve estar a fazer estragos

abraços


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2008 às 10:10)

Tornados, granizo extremo, muitos estragos e pelo menos 2 mortos confirmados na Polónia.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Ago 2008 às 14:07)

bem grandes fotos..nunca tinha visto granizo desse tamanho


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2008 às 14:09)

Parece que por cima dessa região andaram nuvens da altura do burj dubai só a base da nuvem claro hehe.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Ago 2008 às 14:14)

> Parece que por cima dessa região andaram nuvens da altura do burj dubai.



andavam baixas não...fizeram mesmo muitos estragos


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 14:16)

Caiu também telemóveis e bolas de ténis??  na brinca 

Segundo os nossos belos jornalistas foi um ciclone  que parolos!! foi uma ou melhor várias super células


----------



## Minho (16 Ago 2008 às 16:18)

Um video de um dos tornados que surpreendeu os passageiros num autocarro na Polónia 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_oFFBNsMvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2008 às 16:42)

Ena pá... O tornado virou o autocarro!

Impressionante, quer o vídeo, quer as fotos!!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2008 às 21:54)

*Number of dead in storms throughout Europe*

A number of people were killed and injured in various weather related incidents as storms struck continued throughout central Europe over night on Saturday.
A 10-year-old boy died Friday in Turin, Italy, after being hit by lightning while a 37-year-old Italian man drowned off Genoa the same day when he was swamped by high waves in the Mediterranean. A female German tourist, 27, was missing in the rough waters near Ventimiglia, west of Genoa, and other swimmers narrowly escaped drowning before being rescued nearby.
In parts of northern Italy, hail as big as 4 centimetres diametre was reported. Near Brescia, winds speeds reached up to 100 kilometres per hour, toppling trees and damaging roofs.
Two mountaineers froze to death after apparently getting lost during a storm in Italy's northern Alps region, officials said Saturday. Officials in the northern Alpine town of Aosta said the bodies of the two - a Dutch and an English national - were found at an altitude of some 4,000 metres and were brought back to the valley.
In Silesia in eastern Poland, a man died when high winds caused widespread damage in the village of Kalina while another was electrocuted in the central province of Lodz after the wind blew down an electrical line. Downed trees blocked roads and train tracks in Silesia and central Poland, and the Polska Agencja Prasowa press agency reported that about 100 houses were damaged in Silesia alone.
Near Czestochowa, high winds sent a bus into a ditch, injuring two passengers, the agency said. Tennis ball-sized hail also damaged many cars in Katowice and other parts of Silesia, television reports said.
Severe storms were also reported in nearly all parts of Austria, especially the southern Austrian state of Carinthia and the neighbouring south-eastern state of Styria. A woman, 41, was killed near the Carinthian town of St Stefan when she was hit by a falling tree while hiking. The group of hikers she was with took cover under the tree when it began to hail. It fell on her in front of her husband and daughter.
Three German mountain climber scaling Austria's Grosser Priel in Upper Austria suffered burns after being struck by lightning while attempting to take shelter from the incoming storm on Friday. Unable to be reached by emergency personnel due to the storm, the three abseiled down to a snowfield where Austrian aid workers were waiting. One man was treated for shock.
Two people at an outdoor hard rock and punk festival in south- western Slovakia were killed overnight by trees blown over by raging storm, the organizers said Saturday. The organizers of the festival held in Jaslovske Bohunice cancelled Saturday's programme. 

Khaleej Times


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2008 às 21:58)

Vídeos da RTP sobre o mau tempo na Europa:

Tornado volta autocarro de passageiros

Mau tempo na Croácia e Itália


----------



## storm (16 Ago 2008 às 23:11)

Este primeiro vídeo da rtp mostra bem a dimensão do tornado, o autocarro e que parece um baralho de cartas, com um tornado a parecer não ser muito espesso 

Imagens e vídeos (tirando o granizo) espectaculares


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2008 às 00:02)

Só para o caso de alguém não ter percebido as fotos do granizo, este tipo de fotografias  é o que normalmente se faz (e deve fazer), o granizo fotografado ao lado de bolas de tenis, ovos, moedas ou telemóveis é para dar a noção de escala, a maioria saberá disso. 
De contrário uma fotografia de granizo não tem grande interesse. E acho que aquela fotografia das pedras de granizo com a bola de tenis simplesmente um espanto.


----------



## vitamos (18 Ago 2008 às 09:52)

Imagens impressionantes!! Já agora deixo uma nota sobre o trabalho do ESTOFEX neste tipo de acontecimentos. É claro que os institutos meteorológicos de cada país têm concerteza a sua rede de vigilância e alertas, mas foi através do ESTOFEX que tomei conhecimento antecipado, traços gerais, do que iria acontecer! Parece-me ser uma equipa muito importante na prevenção destas situações!


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2008 às 10:07)

vitamos disse:


> Imagens impressionantes!! Já agora deixo uma nota sobre o trabalho do ESTOFEX neste tipo de acontecimentos. É claro que os institutos meteorológicos de cada país têm concerteza a sua rede de vigilância e alertas, mas foi através do ESTOFEX que tomei conhecimento antecipado, traços gerais, do que iria acontecer! Parece-me ser uma equipa muito importante na prevenção destas situações!



E refira-se que o Estofex é um projecto de voluntariado, não são pagos nem conseguiram até hoje receber fundos públicos para manter este sistema de alertas.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2008 às 12:01)

*Irlanda: Bombeiros resgatam pessoas presas em casa e de cima dos tejadilhos dos carros*

As autoridades irlandesas resgataram hoje pessoas dos tejadilhos dos carros e de suas casas depois de parte do Norte da Irlanda ter sido atingido por chuvas fortes. Segundo as autoridades, a quantidade de chuva que caiu num só dia corresponde ao que habitualmente se regista em três semanas.
O comandante dos bombeiros, Jim Guy, referiu que estas são as piores cheias que a corporação alguma vez presenciou, tendo os serviços atendido mais de mil chamadas de emergência de pessoas afectadas pelas chuvas. As chuvas atingiram o Norte da Irlanda durante o fim-de-semana, levando a que dezenas de pessoas tivessem de ser retiradas das suas casas por barcos salva-vidas, à medida que o nível da água ia subindo. O trânsito em Balfast parou, depois de uma das principais estradas da cidade, que liga várias auto-estradas, ter ficado inundada. As estradas que fazem a ligação com o aeroporto da cidade ficaram também bloqueadas.
O Grande Prémio do Ulster, uma das maiores corridas de motociclismo da Grã-Bretanha, foi cancelado no sábado devido ao mau tempo e vários jogos de futebol também não se realizaram. O presidente do comité de desenvolvimento da Assembleia Regional de Stormont, Lawmaker Fred Cobain, disse hoje que o Governo precisa de estar melhor preparado para o mau tempo. "Isto não é apenas uma questão de incómodo, também tem consequências económicas", referiu.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2008 às 18:40)

*Oito alpinistas desaparecidos em avalanche no Monte Branco*

Oito alpinistas estão dados como desaparecidos na sequência de uma avalanche no Monte Branco, nos Alpes franceses. Outros oito alpinistas ficaram feridos, tendo sido hospitalizados. As operações de busca foram suspensas por risco de novo desmoronamento.
A ministra francesa do Interior, que visitou os feridos e as equipas de salvamento, declarou que não existe "qualquer possibilidade" de encontrar os alpinistas, de nacionalidade austríaca e suíça, com vida. Nas operações de salvamento participavam 40 socorristas, com o apoio de cães treinados para procurar na neve e helicópteros. 
Eram 2h da madrugada em Lisboa quando um bloco de gelo com 200 metros de altura e 50 de largura se abateu na parte Norte do Monte Branco. O acidente ocorreu a 3.600 metros de altitude, num itinerário muito utilizado pelos desportistas para o “tecto da Europa”. 
O chefe da polícia referiu que as condições meteorológicas eram “excelentes” para a ascensão. O capitão Daniel Pueyo lembra que as quedas de blocos de gelo podem ocorrer em qualquer altura do ano e do dia. A avalanche “faz parte dos perigos objectivos da montanha numa parte que conhecemos muito bem e onde de tempos a tempos ocorrem quedas de blocos de gelo”, disse, por seu turno, o autarca de Chamonix. 
Inicialmente eram dez os alpinistas dados como desaparecidos, mas dois italianos foram encontrados sem ferimentos. Cinco desaparecidos são de nacionalidade austríaca, entre os quais um guia de alta montanha originário do Tirol, e três são suíços. Um responsável pelas acções de socorro também admitiu que não espera encontrar os desaparecidos com vida. 
A avalanche provocou ferimentos em cinco franceses e três italianos. Alguns foram retirados da neve pelas equipas de busca, enquanto outros conseguiram sair pelos seus próprios meios. Os feridos foram transportados de helicóptero para hospitais da região de Chamonix. 
Cerca de 30 pessoas morreram este Verão, a maior parte no maciço do Monte Branco. Nos Alpes (franceses, suíços e italinanos) já perderam a vida em numerosos acidentes cerca de 100 pessoas, apenas este Verão.

RTP


----------



## psm (4 Set 2008 às 00:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*

Que me desculpem de pôr este off topic mas à emoção rodos no sw de França, e possivelmente deverá haver estragos


----------



## AnDré (4 Set 2008 às 00:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*



psm disse:


> Que me desculpem de pôr este off topic mas à emoção rodos no sw de França, e possivelmente deverá haver estragos



*psm*, aqui deixa de ser off-topic!

Segundo o meteociel, em *3horas* (entre as 20h e as 23h locais) caíram *123mm* na localidade de Montélimar.
Sendo o total acumulado nas últimas 24h de 124mm.


----------



## psm (4 Set 2008 às 00:30)

Dá em média  +- 40 mm em 3 horas, é de facto brutal!
Obrigado André


----------



## AnDré (4 Set 2008 às 13:05)

Uma noticia a confirmar os dados de ontem:



> Comme prévu par Météo France, de fortes pluies à caractère orageux se sont produite en Rhône-Alpes. Dans toute la région, se sont au moins 800 interventions de pompiers qui ont été menées. On ne déplore pas de victime ni de blessé.
> 
> La Drôme a été particulièrement touchée puisque les pompiers indiquent avoir effectué près de 500 interventions pour des inondations ou des dommages liés aux vents localement violents.
> 
> ...



Source : AFP, France Info


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2008 às 20:26)

*Five killed as rainstorms sweep Britain*

MANCHESTER, England, Sept. 6 (UPI) -- A second straight day of heavy rains pelted Britain Saturday, killing five people as emergency crews scrambled to respond, authorities said. 

The east and northeast of England were taking the brunt of the storms Saturday after southwestern England and Wales were pounded Friday, meteorologists said. Liscombe, in Somerset, was the wettest part of Britain, receiving 2 inches of rainfall.
Among Friday's victims were a 17-year-old girl who died after the four-wheel-drive vehicle in which she was riding overturned and plunged into a swollen river in Powys, Wales, The Times of London reported. The girl was visiting the Llyn Briane Reservoir area at the time.
Meanwhile, authorities said a man and a woman died when their car collided with a tree as they drove through torrential rain and high winds in Plymouth, England. 
A severe flood warning was in effect Saturday for parts of Manchester, while hundreds of other flood warnings and watches covered other parts of England, The Daily Telegraph reported. Among the areas impacted in the north of England included the Peak District in Derbyshire. 

UPI.com

*REINO UNIDO: Chuvas torrenciais*

Uma rapariga de 17 anos morreu esta sexta-feira, no País de Gales, em resultado da vaga de mau tempo que está a assolar o Reino Unido. A viatura em que seguia a vítima foi arrastada pelas águas do rio Dyfed, avança a estação de televisão Sky News.
As chuvas torrenciais provocaram inundações, cortes de estradas e lançaram o caos no sistema de transportes no País de Gales e na região sudoeste de Inglaterra. Os meteorologistas prevêem que a chuva forte continue nas próximas horas, cenário que, a confirmar-se, poderá provocar mais cheias, numa altura em que a vaga de mau tempo se dirige para o norte da ilha.
O serviço de bombeiros e protecção civil do sul de Gales recebeu mais de 350 pedidos de ajuda da população, incluindo automobilistas bloqueados pela subida das águas. As autoridades britânicas emitiram, entretanto, cerca de 40 alertas de inundações para outros cursos de água.

RR


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2008 às 18:40)

Lindinhos não ??


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2008 às 14:32)

Algumas inundações em Espanha por SCM que se formou em Marrocos e evoluiu até Espanha






















































E estas são da granizada em Madrid à noite:


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2008 às 15:25)

Excelente... e aqui tão perto, que é impossível não ficar um pouco frustrado


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 15:29)

Vince disse:


> E estas são da granizada em Madrid à noite:



Olha olha mais neve   mais uma vez o calorzinho daquelas zonas a fazer das suas.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 15:47)

Que mina   parece que a instabilidade o mundo inteiro está por cima do Mediterraneo.

Até um cego sabe onde está o calor neste mapa  Palma de Maiorca não sei como ainda não desapareceu jajus.





Sem tirar nem por...


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2008 às 16:14)

As imagens mostram a bem a violência deste fenomeno.

Até parecia que se estava formar um olho.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2008 às 20:05)

Impressionante


----------



## storm (10 Set 2008 às 20:50)

, bem o cape para aquela zona está muito alto.
A rotatividade do fenómeno está muito definida para parecer formar um olho, as inundações formaram-se num espaço de 6 minutos (visto na Sic).

Agora é esperar que os ingredientes se juntem todos e umas belas trovoadas aparecem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Set 2008 às 09:40)

Aqui fica o aviso do estofex para a europa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Set 2008 às 18:47)

Hoje em espanhã voltaram as trovoadas




[/

Decargas:

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	



Mas não só em espanhã, França, sul da Alemanha, itália.

Ver aqui: www.sat24.com


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2008 às 21:11)

Hee laaa mais festa Palma de Maiorca tá-lhe a dar


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2008 às 00:04)

*France: Des pluies diluviennes s'abattent sur le Nord*

Des pluies diluviennes s'abattent jeudi soir dans le Nord, au sud de Cambrai. Quatre villages sont inondés : Marcoing, Gouzecourt, Ribécourt-la-Tour et Villers-Plouich, situés non loin de l'A26, qui est touchée par d'importantes coulées de boues, tout comme les routes départementales du secteur. Le centre-ville de Villers-Plouich, qui compte environ 400 habitants, se trouvait "sous un 1 m 20 d'eau", selon le centre opérationnel d'incendie et de secours du Nord (Codis), contacté par lepoint.fr. Les pompiers de Cambrai ont reçu une centaine d'appels. Une personne qui s'est noyée à Villers-Plouich est "en cours de réanimation et en route vers l'hôpital", selon nos informations. 
La Voix du Nord affirme par ailleurs sur son site Internet que le village de Villers-Plouich, "situé dans une cuvette, est coupé du monde, encerclé par les eaux et toujours sous l'orage". En outre, alors que ces violents orages s'abattent depuis "16 heures", toujours selon La Voix du Nord , le collège et l'école publique de Gouzeaucout ont dû être fermés. Le ministre de l'Intérieur, Michèle Alliot-Marie, s'est rendu sur le lieu des inondations. 
Par ailleurs, Météo France a émis jeudi un nouveau bulletin de vigilance orange en raison d'un risque d'orages violents dans les Bouches-du-Rhône, le Gard et le Vaucluse, tout en maintenant l'alerte sur les départements de la Drôme et de l'Ardèche.

Le Point.fr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Set 2008 às 10:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hee laaa mais festa Palma de Maiorca tá-lhe a dar




Pois é Mário Barros e aqui fica o aviso do Estofex





E as Descargas que já Houve 





E aqui fica também a imagem de satélite dessa Célula





[/


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2008 às 11:30)

Bolas!! Tanta animação aqui já ao lado!! E a nós não nos calha nada!!! Bem que uma celulazinha dessas podia passar por aqui!!!!

EDIT: Já agora gostava de questionar os entendidos sobre quais as probabilidades que nós temos em ser afectados por sistemas semelhantes ao que está agora a afectar Maiorca e que afectou há dias o Sul de Espanha (julgo que com aquele SCM?? Já agora, qual é  o significado correcto de SCM?)


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2008 às 12:27)

ecobcg disse:


> Bolas!! Tanta animação aqui já ao lado!! E a nós não nos calha nada!!! Bem que uma celulazinha dessas podia passar por aqui!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Já agora gostava de questionar os entendidos sobre quais as probabilidades que nós temos em ser afectados por sistemas semelhantes ao que está agora a afectar Maiorca e que afectou há dias o Sul de Espanha (julgo que com aquele SCM?? Já agora, qual é  o significado correcto de SCM?)



nao ha 2 sistemas iguais (scm- sistema convectivo de mesoescala) mas temos probabilidades boas de termos situaçoes similares (embora menos q o mediterraneo ou, pelo menos, menos intensos)
tens um optimo exemplo desses fenomenos cá nas situaçoes de 18 de fevereiro de 2008, das cheias de 1967( um sistema provavelmente pior q o de espanha ha uns dias) e da tempestade de 1941 .


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2008 às 12:38)

Fica só aqui uma recordação  dos cabunnsss em Espanha.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Set 2008 às 19:25)

E hoje a convecção e as nossas respectivas queridas trovoadas  na Europa foram  para:







[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Grécia, pois então...
Hoje foi o dia deles.
Um dia será o nosso...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2008 às 10:35)

*Espanha: Uma mulher morre, vários feridos devido a cheia nos arredores de Madrid*

Uma mulher morreu e várias outras pessoas ficaram feridas depois de terem sido arrastadas por uma cheia provocada por chuvas intensas no município madrileno de Coslada. Fontes dos Serviços de Emergência confirmaram que a mulher terá sido vítima de uma paragem respiratória, depois de ser arrastada vários metros pela água, numa rua do centro do município.
Chuvas intensas que caíram em Madrid ao final da madrugada e início da manhã de hoje provocaram cheias na zona leste de Madrid. As autoridades receberam mais de 500 telefonemas de residentes das zonas dando conta de problemas causados pelas chuvas.

Lusa


----------



## Kraliv (22 Set 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Entretanto, descobri estes videos à pouco.

Palma de Mallorca, hoje:


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2008 às 21:40)

O mês de Agosto na Europa.


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2008 às 21:42)

Os três meses que estatisticamente costumam estar associados ao Verão.


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2008 às 03:49)

Agosto nem foi muito por ai além em relação a altas temperaturas..eu que o diga que quando ia para a praia tinha de me vir embora sempre por volta das 17h por causa do ventinho frio de Norte


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Set 2008 às 18:33)

Sem Palavras o que aconteceu ontém em espanhã

Durante la tarde de ayer, 23 de Septiembre, se produjeron dos episodios meteorológicos especialmente destacables y potencialmente severos en el levante peninsular

En Sueca (Valencia), se registraron en apenas 3h, entre las 17h y 20h, el dato de 337,2mm (365,2mm en 24h). Con intensidades máximas quinceminutales de 44,4mm. Pico máximo en una hora de 144,4mm.

Se trató de una tormenta estática local que afectó especialmente a dicha población de forma muy continuada y persistente. A priori, las causas apuntan a la fuerte convergencia en superficie con una importante aportación continua de un chorro W-E.


Foto de Sueca (EFE)​




[/

Por otro lado, en la tarde de ayer, también en Elche (15km al SW de Alicante) aconteció una tormenta severa, con recorrido N-NW / S-SE que dejó la provisional cantidad de 140mm en apenas 40min. Destaca el color verdoso de la misma, el granizo que puntualmente la acompañó y fenómenos locales severos como un downburst registrado con fuertes rachas de viento sostenidas.

Por otro lado, en la tarde de ayer, también en Elche (15km al SW de Alicante) aconteció una tormenta severa, con recorrido N-NW / S-SE que dejó la provisional cantidad de 140mm en apenas 40min. Destaca el color verdoso de la misma, el granizo que puntualmente la acompañó y fenómenos locales severos como un downburst registrado con fuertes rachas de viento sostenidas.



Por otro lado, en la tarde de ayer, también en Elche (15km al SW de Alicante) aconteció una tormenta severa, con recorrido N-NW / S-SE que dejó la provisional cantidad de 140mm en apenas 40min. Destaca el color verdoso de la misma, el granizo que puntualmente la acompañó y fenómenos locales severos como un downburst registrado con fuertes rachas de viento sostenidas.

Aqui ficam uns videos


http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=BZUJj3bckL8

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=7d20-TyKO5w


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2008 às 18:52)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=BZUJj3bckL8
> 
> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=7d20-TyKO5w



Por algum motivo os links dos vídeos não estão activos, mas assim já dá.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Set 2008 às 21:11)

Pois por isso é que eu não consegui meter os videos, por isso muito obrigado dan por os meteres


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2008 às 21:15)

Lá anda a continentalidade a fazer das suas  Setembro está a fazer jus ao nome.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2008 às 15:01)

*VALENCIA: Enguera registra más de 40 l/m2 en una hora y las lluvias se generalizarán a partir de la tarde*

Las lluvias caídas durante la mañana de hoy dejaron en el municipio valenciano de Enguera 42 litros por metro cuadrado en una hora, concretamente entre las 9.00 y las 10.00 horas, con un total de 47 l/m2 a lo largo de toda la mañana, según informaron hoy fuentes del Centro Meteorológico de Valencia. Asimismo, desde este organismo aseguraron que las lluvias se "generalizarán" a partir de esta tarde.
Otras localidades que registraron precipitaciones considerables son Navarrés, con 27 l/m2; Cofrentes, con 19 l/m2; Algemesí, con 18 l/m2 y Tous, con 13 l/m2. También en la ciudad de Alicante cayeron un total de 10 l/m2 y en Valencia 5 l/m2 desde ayer por la tarde. 
Las lluvias más intensas comenzaron esta mañana entre las 6.00 y las 7.00 horas y continúan en estos momentos, ya de forma más dispersa, en las zonas de interior de Alicante, la comarca de la Marina Alta y el interior de Valencia, aunque existe algún chubasco "localmente fuerte", según fuentes del Centro Meteorológico, que también aseguraron a Europa Press la tendencia durante esta tarde-noche a "generalizarse".
Según los datos del Centro Meteorológico, desde el pasado domingo  ya se han registrado 417 l/m2 en Sueca, 251 en Polinyà, 136 en Algemesí, 94 en Elx, 87 en Requena, 76 en Pego y 74 en Xàbia. Con respecto a las capitales de provincia, han caído 44 l/m2 en Castellón, 30 en Alicante y 14 en Valencia.

europa press

*Inondations dans la région de Valencia, plus de 320 mm de pluies en 4h !*

De fortes pluies ont encore affecté l’Espagne hier. Ce sont principalement les régions d’Alicante et de Valence qui ont été les plus touchées.
*Les services météo ont annoncé avoir relevé jusqu’à 328 mm de précipitations en l’espace de 4h00 seulement sur la commune de Sueca* (337 mm au total de l’épisode), au Sud de Valencia.
Deux enfants et 3 adultes ont été secourus par les pompiers.
Dans le Secteur de Elche, région de Alicante, on a relevé jusqu’à 40 mm de précipitations en seulement 35 minutes. De nombreux incidents ont été signalés. A Malagà, les fortes pluies ont laissé jusqu’à 83 mm de précipitations près de la Costa del Sol.
La vigilance orange est maintenue sur Valencia - Les services météo ont laissé la région de Valencia en vigilance orange puisque l’on attend encore jusqu’à 80 mm de pluies pour cette journée de mercredi surtout près du littoral.

Météo World


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2008 às 21:43)

*Alerta roja en el Estrecho por las fuertes lluvias* 

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) ha ampliado a roja --riesgo extremo-- la alerta por precipitaciones en la zona del Estrecho de Gibraltar, ante la previsión de que éstas lleguen a descargar hasta 120 litros por metro cuadrado en doce horas. Fuentes del Servicio Coordinado de Emergencias 112 en Andalucía informaron a Europa Press de que la alerta naranja, instaurada hasta el momento en la provincia de Cádiz, pasó a roja tras sobrepasarse los 80 litros por metro cuadrado recogidos por las lluvias. Dicho estado se mantendrá entre las 18,00 y las 21,00 horas de hoy. 
Por otro lado, el número de incidencias en las localidades gaditanas de Los Barrios y La Línea de la Concepción está próximo al centenar, después de que a lo largo de la tarde se informara de que éstas rondaban la treintena en los primeros momentos de la tormenta. 
De esta forma, y según explicó el 112 a Europa Press, la tormenta se desplazó desde Los Barrios hacia La Línea, a tenor de las incidencias alertadas por los ciudadanos. Así, las fuertes precipitaciones caídas en las últimas horas provocaron la inundación de garajes, sótanos, viviendas, un colegio, un polideportivo y diversas calles de la localidad. 
24 incidencias entre Ayamonte e Isla Cristina 
Las localidades onubenses de Ayamonte e Isla Cristina registraron hoy un total de 24 incidencias como consecuencia de las fuertes lluvias caídas durante la mañana y el mediodía de hoy. Una tormenta producida en torno a las 13.15 horas de hoy produjo la anegación de garajes, sótanos y viviendas de ambos municipios, así como algunas calles por el desborde de alcantarillas y la red de saneamiento. 
Por otro lado, en Isla Cristina se registraron varias incidencias en calles de la barriada de Las Malvinas y en la A-5054, la carretera de acceso a Isla Cristina, debido a una crecida del río en la zona del Pozo del Camino. 
La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AET) informó que hoy se esperaban en el litoral onubense precipitaciones de unos 30 litros por metro cuadrado a la hora, y mantiene activada desde ayer la alerta naranja ante la previsión de fuertes precipitaciones y tormentas hasta las 0,00 horas en las provincias de Huelva, Cádiz y Málaga, además del nivel amarillo en el resto, a excepción de Córdoba.
Ceuta, con más de 160 litros por metro cuadrado - Al igual que sucediera ayer con la cercana Melilla, la Ciudad Autónoma de Ceuta ha sufrido esta mañana una fuerte tromba de agua pero con peores consecuencias que en tierras vecinas, y se han llegado a recoger más de 160 litros por metro cuadrado durante las primeras horas de la mañana, lo que ha ocasionado varias inundaciones en viviendas bajas, garajes y locales comerciales.
Las precipitaciones caídas sobre la ciudad autónoma entre las 7.00 y las 11.00 horas han obligado a cortar las principales vías de la ciudad y han dejado sin energía eléctrica al casco urbano durante toda la mañana.

abcdesevilla


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2008 às 00:18)

[/IMG]
"CopyRight Eumetsat 2008"


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Set 2008 às 19:14)

*Continúan las lluvias torrenciales en Ceuta - 29/09/2008*


Durante la jornada de hoy, nuevamente se han registrado fuertes trombas de agua, sobre la ciudad autónoma de Ceuta, que han dejado 210mm en 4 horas que se suman a los 180mm del total del día de ayer.

Ante tal panorama, Ceuta ha elevado el nivel de emergencia al 2 y ha pedido ayuda al Ejército: 59 efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME).

En el momento de redacción de esta noticia, 17:30h, se siguen produciendo lluvias torrenciales con el importante riesgo de que llueve sobre mojado



Algunas de las consecuencias del día de hoy: 

Las fuertes lluvias dañan 140 metros de la valla que separa de Marruecos, 
23 personas han sido realojadas en el polideportivo Antonio Campoamor 
Los niños hoy no han tenido colegio 
Las principales carreteras de Ceuta permanecen cortadas 
Zonas anegadas de las barriadas de Benítez-Benzú, los polígonos del Tarajal y las avenidas de Martínez Catena-frontera, Virgen de África y Compañía del Mar, en las que el agua ha alcanzado el metro de altura 
Ha estado cortada hasta media mañana la linea marítima del Estrecho entre Ceuta y Algeciras


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2008 às 20:11)

Setembro continua a fazer jus ao seu nome, ainda o ano passado o sul de Espanha estava em seca neste momento deverá ser já quase o contrário.

Setembro seca as fontes ou leva as pontes  um mês tipico de trovoadas, e deste tipo de inundações já quase esquecidas, mas que pouco a pouco estão a regressar.


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2008 às 21:44)

Com o posicionamento estratégico do AA, quem irá levar com muita água nos próximos dias é a Europa do norte


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2008 às 12:24)

Os Alpes estão a levar com o primeiro carregamento de neve deste Outono
A neve está a cair >1400-1500m de altitude.






Austria:





Suiça:


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2008 às 14:29)

Já há neve bem mais perto de nós. Hoje em Fuente De, Picos da Europa. 





Webcam:
http://image0.weatherbonk.com/servlet/CamImage?id=cam_1192008643334


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2008 às 18:50)

Ena ena belas imagens  começamos cedo este ano


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2008 às 20:02)

Ao longo do dia a neve foi desaparecendo.


----------



## iceworld (5 Out 2008 às 00:19)

O trabalho vai-me levar esta semana a mais uma longa viagem por Espanha. 
Alguém me sabe dizer que tempo vou apanhar?
Arranco hoje direito a Madrid na segunda para Valencia na quarta para Barcelona na quinta para Zaragoza e na sexta de volta a Madrid. Sábado estou de volta.

Obrigado


----------



## iceworld (5 Out 2008 às 01:23)

*Primeiro nevão caiu em Espanha*

Já está a nevar nas regiões espanholas das Astúrias e Aragão, onde há montanhas cobertas pelo gelo e aldeias surpreendidas pelo nevão antecipado 



http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/mundo/Primeiro+nevao+caiu+em+Espanha.htm


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Out 2008 às 12:59)

iceworld disse:


> O trabalho vai-me levar esta semana a mais uma longa viagem por Espanha.
> Alguém me sabe dizer que tempo vou apanhar?
> Arranco hoje direito a Madrid na segunda para Valencia na quarta para Barcelona na quinta para Zaragoza e na sexta de volta a Madrid.



O GFS como posiciona o A a norte da P.I. já a partir de quarta,os ventos 
dominantes passarão a ser do quadrante Leste o que para a costa Mediterrânica se associados a ar frio em altura provoca normalmente precipitações por vezes fortes.Aliás é isso mesmo que o GFS prevê a partir de quarta à noite para a faixa de Barcelona até Murcia mais coisa menos coisa.
Fora isso ,Madrid estará sol,segunda em Valência também .Quanto a quarta em Barcelona ainda é um pouco cedo mas pode haver precipitações que tudo indica serão mais persistentes na quinta-feira.
Tudo isto segundo o GFS.Segundo o ECMWF não há muita discordância embora segundo o modelo europeu a intensidade e persistências das chuvas serão mais esbatidas.Mas amanhã os modelos podem mudar muito este cenário.Aliás estes  cenários de chuvas na Costa Levantina são muito difíceis de prever a tanta distância.


----------



## iceworld (5 Out 2008 às 15:28)

Muito obrigado pela atenção !!!


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2008 às 18:40)

AnDré disse:


> Os Alpes estão a levar com o primeiro carregamento de neve deste Outono
> A neve está a cair >1400-1500m de altitude.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2008 às 19:09)

MSantos disse:


> AnDré disse:
> 
> 
> > Os Alpes estão a levar com o primeiro carregamento de neve deste Outono
> ...


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2008 às 19:23)

nao acham estranha a depressao do mar negro? nao parece frontal mas sim STD...o q é?


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2008 às 19:45)

Dan disse:


>



Eu estava nos Alpes Bavaros, perto da fronteira com a Austria, na localidade de Füssen. 
Onde eu estava não caía neve mas sim chuva a 3ºC mas as montanhas ficaram com um manto branco consideravel


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2008 às 22:59)

MSantos disse:


> Eu estava nos Alpes Bavaros, perto da fronteira com a Austria, na localidade de Füssen.
> Onde eu estava não caía neve mas sim chuva a 3ºC mas as montanhas ficaram com um manto branco consideravel



Precipitação com 3ºC, a neve não estava longe


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2008 às 19:41)

Aqui fica o aviso do tiemposevero para amanhã para espanhã:


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2008 às 00:40)

As próximas horas adivinham-se complicadas no leste da península:












Previsão para as próximas 30h:


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2008 às 12:10)

*France: Inondations dans le Var*

De fortes pluies orageuses ont touché pendant près de 24 heures le centre et le sud du Var. Ces fortes pluies, qui ont donné localement par cumul plus de 130mm, ont provoqué des inondations.
Dans la région de Toulon les pompiers ont effectué plus de 200 interventions et de nombreuses routes ont été fermées à la circulation jusqu'à hier soir. 

Meteorologic


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2008 às 22:31)

*Nuevas inundaciones en Coslada, Rivas y San Fernando*

Las fuertes lluvias registradas anoche obligaron al desalojo de decenas de vecinos ante el peligro de una riada 

Las localidades madrileñas de Coslada, Rivas Vaciamadrid y San Fernando de Henares se han vuelto a inundar esta pasada noche debido a las intensas lluvias caídas en la Comunidad de Madrid. Más de 70 familias tuvieron que ser desalojadas ante el peligro de riadas. Y en el teléfono de Emergencias 112 se recibieron entre las 2.00 y las 6.00 de la madrugada de "en torno a las 3.000 llamadas", la mayoría procedentes de la zona sureste de la región. Es la segunda vez que los vecinos de estas localidades viven esta situación en 15 días, las fuertes lluvias causaron el 24 de septiembre la muerte de una mujer e importantes daños materiales.

En el caso de Coslada, las familias afectadas residían en la avenida de Vicálvaro, donde existía la posibilidad que los muros de las viviendas pudieran derrumbarse. En declaraciones a los medios, el consejero de Presidencia, Justicia e Interior de la Comunidad de Madrid, Francisco Granados, ha puntualizado que "el riesgo ya ha pasado", y ha explicado que la evacuación fue "inmediata" al existir la posibilidad de que se provocara una riada.

Infraestructuras para evitar riadas

La mayoría de las familias se ha alojado con familiares y amigos aunque algunas personas han pasado la noche en hoteles o incluso en el polideportivo de la localidad. En Rivas ha sido necesario desalojar una urbanización de chalés de la zona nueva, ha añadido el consejero. Granados ha pasado parte de la noche en Coslada como consecuencia de la activación de la alerta 1 -de las cuatro posibles- del Plan Territorial de Protección Civil de la Comunidad de Madrid (PLATERCAM) hacia las 4.30. Pero la alerta ya ha sido desactivada en torno a las 7.15.

De cara al futuro, el consejero de Presidencia, Justicia e Interior instó al alcalde de Coslada, Angel Viveros (PSOE), a que "haga las infraestructuras necesarias" para evitar futuras riadas en la localidad, similares a las ocurridas esta madrugada o a las del pasado 22 de septiembre, cuando incluso resultó falleció una mujer. Punto en el que ha coincidido Granados.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...Fernando/elpepuespmad/20081012elpepunac_2/Tes

Mais noticias em:

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...iosos/danos/elpepuesp/20080922elpepunac_4/Tes

Isto é o prato do dia, é isto, e neve na Grécia.


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 23:03)

Já ontem reparei nisto, mas só hoje me lembrei de postar.

Reparem na quantidade de precipitação que caiu na região de Valência nos últimos 7 dias.

Terá sido mesmo, ou a estação dos 363,2mm apanhou outro tipo de água que não chuva?


----------



## iceworld (13 Out 2008 às 00:01)

AnDré disse:


> Já ontem reparei nisto, mas só hoje me lembrei de postar.
> 
> Reparem na quantidade de precipitação que caiu na região de Valência nos últimos 7 dias.
> 
> Terá sido mesmo, ou a estação dos 363,2mm apanhou outro tipo de água que não chuva?



Passei os 3 primeiros dias da semana a trabalhar em ontinyent e  só muito ocasionalmente uns tímidos pingos. Na quarta ao fim do dia quando sai de lá para Barcelona o céu prometia muita água. Passaram os dias anteriores a avisar na televisão que iria chover muito e estavam com alerta laranja. No ano passado por esta altura nesta zona de Valência ocorreram grandes cheias.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2008 às 01:01)

Sábado, na Europa Central:




Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 11:54)

A neve desapareceu totalmente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2008 às 11:40)

Grande festival eléctrico que está na costa este de Espenhã


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2008 às 11:50)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje na Europa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Out 2008 às 09:37)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 19 na Europa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2008 às 09:44)

Aviso do Estofex para Hoje dia 20


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2008 às 11:08)

AnDré disse:


> Suiça:



Apesar de no inicio do mês ter nevado com bastante intensidade nos Alpes, o calor que se seguiu, fez desaparecer na totalidade toda a neve que caiu. 3 dias depois já não havia rastos de neve em lado nenhum.






Hoje o cenário aos 2600-2800m de altitude é este:
Montanhas da cor do Outono, à espera de se pintarem de branco novamente.






No entanto, as previsões apontam, para que já a partir de amanhã, volte a cair bastante neve, a cotas >1000m de altitude!


----------



## iceworld (20 Out 2008 às 14:53)

São paisagens que são sempre bonitas independentemente da estação do ano.
Viver num sítio desses de certeza que ajuda a manter a saúde e a paz de espírito. 
Inda não perdi a esperança de ter refúgio num sítio semelhante devidamente equipado com uma bela estação


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Out 2008 às 09:56)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 21 de Outubro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2008 às 10:00)

Grandes células que estão neste momento no mar mediterâneo ao pé da costa sul de frança






E aqui fica o aviso do Estofex para Hoje dia 22 de Outubro


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2008 às 12:10)

Grande Célula que vai neste momento para o sul de Itália





E Segundo o meteoalarm o sul de itália e a ilha de Sardegna estão em alerta laranja devido ás trovoadas e á percipitação forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2008 às 18:53)

Para amanhã preve-se que seja um dia de muito vento na inglaterra, porque está uma depressão a norte da islandia e que a sua pressão no centro é de 955hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2008 às 23:13)

E aqui fica o Aviso do Estofex para amanhã dia 23 de Outubro na Europa.





SYNOPSIS

Strong cyclogenesis goes on over the Iceland area. An intense surface low will develop over Iceland, while the cold front will cross the British Isles during the period. East of the cold front, strong warm air advection will be present from the Atlantic Ocean to British Isles and further to the North Sea west of Norway. At higher levels, a strong jet streak will curve around the northern Atlantic trough, and geopotential rises at its anticyclonic flank from Bay of Biscay to Germany and southern Scandinavia, where upper ridge moves eastward during the period. Further east, upper trough cuts of over Iberian Peninsula and moves southward, while remaining sharp trough weakens and accelerates over Baltic Sea region. Another trough moves eastward over Turkey.

DISCUSSION

British Isles, North Sea region

A tongue of moist and quite warm air mass that will likely be characterized by neutral lapse rates is advected north-eastwards ahead of the cold front with strong south-westerly winds. Thermodynamic profiles in the warm sector will be characterized by strong 0-1 km SRH in the range of 300 m²/s² underneath a 30 m/s 850hPa jet from British Isles to western Norway. As the axis of the strong mid-level jet remains to the north-west of the cold front, deep instability is not expected along the cold front. However, strong mid-level winds will spread across the warm sector from British Isles to Norway as indicated by latest models, where ageostrophic advection of low-level moisture will likely help to develop instability in the moist air mass. Along the cold front, low-level convergence and lift is forecast, and a shallow convective line is expected. Given strong vertical wind shear, bowing segments will likely develop, with a chance of severe wind gusts. Mesoscale vortices between such bowing segments may be favourable places for isolated tornadoes. Threat is forecast to be relatively low. Lightning is forecast to occur isolated given warm equilibrium level over most places. Best potential seems to exist near Norway, where nose of warm air mass will be quite unstable underneath low geopotential and quite cold mid-levels as indicated by latest model output.

In the wake of the front, maritime air mass will likely be unstable as cold mid-level air mass in the range of the trough centre spreads into northern British Isles. Thunderstorms that form will also have a potential of producing severe wind gusts and isolated tornadoes given strong low-level vertical wind shear.

South-western Mediterranean

An upper cut-off trough moves southward over Iberian Peninsula. A strong mid-level jet streak curving around the troughs base is forecast to spread into west Mediterranean Sea late in the period. At lower levels, easterly winds will advect quite rich low-level moisture. As the upper jet streak approaches, mid-level height falls are likely from northern Morocco to northern Algeria and south-western Mediterranean, and instability is forecast to form. QG forcing and some low-level convergence in the range of the African coast is expected to be sufficient for initiation, and thunderstorms are forecast to develop and spread northwards into Balearic Islands. Given strong vertical wind shear, organized convection is forecast, capable of producing isolated large hail and severe wind gusts. Although low-level vertical wind shear and buoyancy are not too strong, isolated tornadoes are not ruled out.

South Mediterranean Sea

Southerly winds are forecast over the Mediterranean Sea to the south of a convergence line over central Mediterranean dividing quite dry easterly flow to the north from rich low-level moisture. Thunderstorms are forecast to go on in this region. As low-level buoyancy is rather strong and vertical wind shear will be weak, some waterspouts are forecast.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2008 às 00:03)

*Itália: Tempestade faz 4 mortos na Sardenha*

Quatro pessoas morreram hoje na Sardenha, afogadas na sua casa ou em viaturas arrastadas por torrentes de água e lama, na sequência da violenta tempestade que se abateu sobre esta ilha a ocidente de Itália, revelaram os bombeiros. 
A tempestade, que foi acompanhada de chuvas diluvianas, atingiu a capital regional, Cagliari, e a sua região, no Sul da ilha, às primeiras horas do dia.

As vítimas são uma mulher de 85 anos, afogada na cave da sua casa invadida pelas águas, uma outra mulher encontrada morta perto de um campo de ténis e outras duas pessoas que circulavam em dois automóveis diferentes, levados por uma torrente de água.

Em Capoterra, a cerca de 15 quilómetros de Cagliari, um milhar de habitantes ficou isolado pelas águas durante várias horas e os bombeiros tiveram de esvaziar preventivamente uma barragem que ameaçava ceder.

As estradas e as linhas de electricidade sofreram danos na região de Cagliari e as autoridades recorreram a helicópteros e viaturas do exército para retirar os habitantes das áreas inundadas.

O mau tempo afectou também as ligações aéreas entre Cagliari e a Península.

Ena pá


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2008 às 12:37)

Para hoje em Inglaterra são esperadas rajádas de vento que atingem os 120 kmh

Só por curiosidade em Capel Curig já houve uma rajáda de 105kmh


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2008 às 13:01)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Para hoje em Inglaterra são esperadas rajádas de vento que atingem os 120 kmh
> 
> Só por curiosidade em Capel Curig já houve uma rajáda de 105kmh



Nada, de anormal para o tipico inglês, aliás seria mais anormal não terem situações dessas.


----------



## psm (23 Out 2008 às 17:39)

Venho pôr o link do eumesat(vapor de água), para verem um vortice na zona dos Pirineus.






http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/SDDI/cgi...2,n=24,d=1,v=100,pp=0,t=200810230300#controls


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2008 às 18:10)

E a rajada mais forte até agora em Capel Curig foi de 111km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2008 às 23:01)

Aviso do estofex para amanhã dia 24 de Outobro na Europa





SYNOPSIS

Major large-scale modifications of the streamline pattern are underway with a transition from a more zonal to a strongly blocked pattern from North-America to Europe during the upcoming week. Strong upper trough, currently situated over extreme NE-North-America/SE-Canada shifts eastwards during the following 2-3 days, gaining strength over the N-Atlantic, while increasing its amplitude. Its span of life won't be remarkable high, but still it is worthwhile to watch its evolution as its finaly placement/strength and duration of decay will be crucial for the exact evolution over Europe next week.

Over the NE Atlantic, 12Z-CMC analysis has a strong and very well structured cold-core low over Iceland (04018 has the tropopause well below 5km) and numerous smaller-scale depressions, rotating around the main vortex. Intense CAA upstream of this vortex is underway but as SSTs gradually increase to 9-10°C S/SE of Iceland, rapid modification of the lower column of the atmosphere should occur. Not so at mid-levels, where temperatures reach -35 to-40°C at 500hPa S/SE and E of Iceland, so an extensive area will see steep lapse rates with modest instability release between Iceland - Scotland and NW-Europe. Wind field at lower levels increases over this area in response to an intensifying surface depression (EZMWF 941hPa, CMC 10hPa higher, which is in line with GFS) NE of Iceland, so we have to discuss this area regarding organized thunderstorm potential.

Finally, another depression forms during the night hours west of Ireland, moving rapidly to the east/northeast, producing an intense wind field, which could affect the extreme NW part of the forecast area. As seen in the past few weeks, the position and strength of the strong high pressure area over the Azores assists upper troughs/cut-off lows to dig very far to the south, such as tomorrow, when a weakening upper trough will be placed over far NW-Africa. This feature will be well to the south of our area of responsibility, but embedded in this channel of low geopotential heights, a small cold-core low drops southwards over Spain, resulting in unsettled conditions over SW-Europe. The rest of Europe has high surface pressure with numerous upper disturbances over SE/E-Europe...the overall set-up is alike the Fri 10 Oct 2008 one.

DISCUSSION

... NW/N-Ireland (03Z onwards) ...

Despite the agreement of the occurrence of a developing depression west of Ireland during the night hours, the rate of intensification remains uncertain. Models like the EZWMF, CMC and GFS all show a very tight baroclinic zone which evolves over the NE-Atlantic and also mid-/upper wind field gains strength, so regarding dynamic affects, conditions for rapid cyclogenesis are fine. The main focus for thunderstorms will be the SE-quadrant of the depression, as strong dry slot works its way to the east, overspreading a warm/moist warm sector, while an intense UVV field overspreads the area of interest from the WSW. Some potential instability could be released, resulting in showers/isolated thunderstorms. Wind field in this area is breathtaking with readings of 40m/s at 850hPa and depending on the intensification rate and the timing of the dry slot, the evolution of a sting jet looks possible, which could even augment wind speeds. For now, a level-1 was issued as most of the activity will stay out of the forecast area until 06Z. A thunder area may be needed, if convective activity will be stronger than anticipated.

... NW-Europe...

The environmental condition was already described in the synopsis. In the aftermath of the active cold front, which crossed the area the night before, strong CAA will be on its way to the east. The airmass is moist and global models show various convergence zones / small-scale vortices, which are embedded in this CAA-regime. Both, parcel layer depth and LL convergence signals are exceptionally strong for this area, so combined with modest SBCAPE and very cold mid-/upper levels, deep convection will be a distinct possibility. Current thinking is that main shower/thunderstorm activity will be confined to the passages of those convergence zones and 20-30m/s winds at 850hPa could result in widespread strong to severe wind gusts. Another focus for enhanced convective activity will be the potential evolution of polar lows, as pattern will be quite favorable for their development, although there remain some negative points (e.g. large-scale, weak WAA downstream of an eastward racing trough...see next paragraph). Latest IR animation (16Z) already had an area of very cold cloud tops SE of Iceland with a cyclonic loop. 

Finally, an eastward shifting trough approaches SW-Norway after 18Z and winds at 850hPa should increase to well above 30m/s (40m/s at 700hPa) , which should also enhance the severe wind gust risk along the coastal areas of Norway. All those features combined should justify a level-1 area for severe-damaging wind gusts and isolated tornadoes as a result of deep convection.


... SW-Mediterranean...

Beneath the weakening upper trough, conditions for thunderstorms remain favorable. Wind shear, strong during the morning to afternoon hours, diminishes betimes, while instability release increases during the night hours, as mid-levels cool down. Quite warm LL temperatures should limit LL CAPE release, but GFS still has a belt of enhanced 0-3km CAPE release just south of the Balearic Islands during the evening and night hours. The expected reports should be mainly large hail during the morning / afternoon hours, while the risk of an isolated tornado should increase during the early evening hours, mainly over the level area.

Despite a gradual weakening trend of the SW-flow over N-Algeria, subsidence/weak foehn effects just N of the coast should prevent thunderstorm evolution.


----------



## Minho (23 Out 2008 às 23:52)

Deliciem-se com estas fotos tiraradas hoje em Pallars Sobirà nos Pirenéus Catalães






(C)Silver @meteored

Reportagem completa


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Out 2008 às 02:24)

Entretanto a Islândia,até há um mês atrás florescente economia ,agora com profundas dificuldades de sobrevivência,está a ser afectada por dias de Inverno arrasador: uma profunda depressão a cruzar a ilha.
A sua capital , a sudoeste,estava à meia-noite de hoje com 957 hPa,ventos com rajadas próximas dos 100 Km/h e 1º celsius, com aguaceiros de neve e agua-neve...
Imaginem estas condições cá no burgo...
Claro que  a Islândia sobreviverá   a estes temporais extremos , uns e outros, 
ou não fosse o país do planeta que mais lê e menos vê TV.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2008 às 12:35)

Grande Célula que está a Sudoeste das baleares




[/

Descargas

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Out 2008 às 12:49)

Impressionante a Baixa (937 hPa) a norte da Islândia.






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Muitos  F3 ou até F4, não atingem tão baixa pressão.


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2008 às 13:51)

nimboestrato disse:


> Impressionante a Baixa (937 hPa) a norte da Islândia.
> 
> Muitos  F3 ou até F4, não atingem tão baixa pressão.


o que é q tornados teem a ver com depressoes????ainda q dissesses q
muitos furacoes nao atingem tao baixa pressao..( nao confundas a escala de saffir-simpson com a de fujita)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2008 às 14:32)

Bela quantidade de descargas que há a sul das Baleares


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Out 2008 às 15:25)

stormy disse:


> o que é q tornados teem a ver com depressoes????



Obviamente, que me referia a furacões.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2008 às 21:42)

Aviso do Estofex para amanhã dia 25 de Outobro na Europa





SYNOPSIS

An intense and large, deep-layer low-pressure complex is covering much of N Atlantic, resulting in a vigorous W/SWly mid-/upper-level flow over the British Isles, the northern Norh Sea, and Scandinavia. A strong jet streak imbedded in this flow regime will cross the British Isels on Saturday, and attendant to its left-exit region, an intense peripheral SFC low will travel across the N British Isles and the northern North Sea into the central Norwegian Sea by Sunday 06Z. Elsewhere, weak upper lows persists over the southern Balkan States as well as over the N Maghreb States.

... DISCUSSION ...

... N British Isles ... S Norwegian Sea ...

GFS predicts appreciable ICAPE in the plume of warm/moist air mass underneath the left-exit region of the jet streak where strong mesoscale ascent is anticipated. EL temperatures of about -30°C reflect the simulated shallow nature of the convection, which may be sufficiently deep however, to augment the strong/severe large-scale gradient flow. Convection should be of linear nature, but isolated tornadoes do seem to be possible, especially where breaks in the line occur. Lightning activity may be somewhat scarce with this system, but a thunderstorm area seems to be marginally warranted.

In the wake of the frontal system, weakly electrified cellular polar-air convection should advect into the Norwegian Sea late on Saturday. Main threat should again be a local enhancement of the wind gusts.

... W Mediterranean ...

Weak thermodynamic fields as well as weak shear profiles should limit the severe threat over the W Mediterranean, though some 15 m/s of 0-6 km bulk shear are simulated south of Sicily. An isolated marginally severe wind/hail event cannot be discounted over this region, but the overall severe potential is too low for a threat area.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Out 2008 às 09:25)

Grande célula que está neste momento a sul de Sicilia( Itália)






E segundo o meteoalarm o sul e a ilha de Sardegna estão sob alerta laranja devido á percipitão e ás trovoadas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Out 2008 às 21:59)

Aviso de Estofex para amanhã dia 27 de Outubro na Europa





SYNOPSIS

A glance on latest nordhemispheric analysis and forecast maps reveals the development of five dominant longwave troughs with the three strongest ones over the NE-Pacific, NE-USA and NE-Atlantic, so both parts of North-America and parts of Europe face the first outbreak of markedly cooler air.

A strong and constantly amplifying upper trough shifts rapidly to the south over NW and W-Europe for the next 24 hours. Surface depressions should start to evolve along the tip/SE - quadrant of the main upper trough, but they stay in their organisation stage at least until 06Z. Warm and stable conditions persist over far east/southeast Europe with more unsettled conditions over Turkey.

DISCUSSION

... N of Scotland, 00Z onwards ...

Impressive outbreak of polar air is underway from Greenland to the S/SE. Modification of the lower column will be slow east of Greenland due to already extensive ice coverage all the way down to the Jamson Land / extreme northwestern tip of the Street of Denmark. Temperatures at 850hPa stay around or below -20°C quite far to the south (affecting Iceland during the midday hours onwards), and hence a large NNW-SSE aligned baroclinic zone becomes established. A short-wave, rounding the main cyclonic vortex west of Norway, crosses this zone during the morning hours, while racing southwards. The model pool has a bad handling on the track and strength of this feature although GFS and GEM constantly had a rapidly developing surface depression in the past runs, placed just north/northeast of Scotland during the end of the forecast. Due to the very cold mid-levels, a plume of low-end instability should accompany this feature and as the surface pressure gradient tightens, severe wind gusts should be a high risk ( e.g. keeping severe freezing spray conditions for boats in mind ). The evolution of this depression will be monitored and an update may be issued, if the depression moves faster than currently outlined and exhibits signs for enhanced deep convection.

... Highlighted areas over W/NW-Europe...

Broad-scale CAA will be underway and the main regions to look for thunderstorm development will be offshore, e.g. Bay of Biscay. Beside the fact that there will be an extensive area with low-end to moderate SBCAPE release under the base of the upper trough, it is more tricky to determine the spots, where electrified convection will indeed occur. It makes no sense to get into too many details as uncertainties of smaller-scale features in such a CAA-regime are high, which could locally enhance convective activity and hence the chance for thunderstorms. The North Sea does not look too promising for much activity until about 21Z, but then GFS continues to show a short-wave, dropping south over the SW North Sea, enhancing the thunderstorm chances along the coastal areas of the Netherlands and N-Germany. The English Channel was excluded due to persistent offshore flow of dry air, but otherwise, large thunderstorm areas were drawn. Small hail and strong wind gusts will be the main risk.

...Tyrrhenian Sea and parts of the western Mediterranean ...

As upper trough approaches from the NW during the evening hours, conditions over the highlighted area become fine for scattered to widespread thunderstorm development. At the surface, large-scale pressure fall goes hand in hand with the evolution of a still weak and ill defined surface pressure channel, centered somewhere over the Balearic Islands. A plume of EML overspreads a region mainly between Sicily and Sardinia and in accord with rapidly steepening mid-level lapse rates, instability release will increase markedly during the night hours with MLCAPE of well above 1000 J/kg and probably capped SBCAPE values in excess of 2kJ/kg ( ICAPE values of locally up to 3kJ/m^2). DLS is on the increase as mid-level speed max approaches from Algeria during the night hours and readings of 15-20m/s should be available. Directional shear is not yet very strong but combined with such robust instability release, organized multicell storms / supercells are likely with a large hail and strong wind gust threat. Regarding the tornado risk, warm LL should keep the tornado risk quite low although SSTs of 22°C and anticipated temperatures at 850hPa are a borderline case for more surface based storms, so we want to include at least an isolated tornado risk. No level-2 was yet issued as strongest wind field should remain in the capped airmass until 06Z.

The risk for thunderstorms also increases over the Balearic Islands and eastwards, as the surface cold front approaches from the NW. Thunderstorms will take profit of strengthening shear mainly along the frontal boundary and a few organized thunderstorm clusters are anticipated to develop during the evening and night hours.Isolated large hail/ severe wind gusts are possible and hence a level area was drawn. LL CAPE is on a rapid increase during the night hours mainly over the Balearic Islands and to the south/east, so the risk for isolated tornados should increase beside very limited LL directional shear.


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2008 às 17:39)

Ainda não há neve, mas dá para ver duas camurças no meio do nevoeiro 




http://image0.weatherbonk.com/servlet/CamImage?id=cam_1192008643334


----------



## Vince (27 Out 2008 às 20:43)

Ainda no sábado



> *Reino Unido Mau tempo isola centenas de atletas nas montanhas*
> 
> Centenas de corredores que participavam numa maratona na montanha ficaram isolados pelo mau tempo que se fez sentir este sábado na Grã-Bretanha.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Out 2008 às 09:17)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 28 de Outubro 





SYNOPSIS

An elongated upper trough following a cold front becomes quasi stationary and stretches from Scandinavia to the Iberian Peninsula. Behind the cold front is a vast area of maritime showers, and thunder can occur particularly in regions of coastal convergence or small troughs. Late in the period a cut-off low of Arctic origin, with weak thermal gradients but significant pressure gradients, enters the northern North Sea, with associated showers and thunder.
On the warm side of the upper trough, as it enters the Mediterranean, a large area destabilizes and cyclogenesis occurs along the cold front east of Spain, in the jet entrance region. 


DISCUSSION

...southern Italy, eastern Adriatic Se a...

More than 250 m2/s2 of SREH in an area with a large 1-3 MJ/m2 of vertically integrated CAPE (ICAPE) could yield multi- and supercellular storms, though deep layer shear vectors are not forecast to be as strong, 15 m/s. Large hail is likely, and 0-1 km shear >10 m/s suggests also tornados and waterspouts are possible. 00Z sounding of Cagliari shows good instability with low LFC in support of this. LAMMA NMM 12/8 km models show a concentration within the level 2 area. 
Sicily may be partly capped according to GFS. 
Additionally, flash floods may occur. 

...Balearic Islands area...

A narrow and steep thermal gradient at the cold front is marked by CAPE and strong low level buoyancy on the warm side and 500 m2/s2 storm-relative helicity (0-3 km) and highly superadiabatic low level lapse rates on the cold side. With some slope of the frontal surface, storms may profit of the shear environment, enabling a threat of large hail and tornadoes/waterspouts when updraft rotation occurs. GFS 18Z is in favor of development of a frontal wave and this increases also the threats associated with high precipitation.
An earlier (afternoon) storm NE of the area will likely become an MCS and may have some wind and hail threat as well.


...English Channel region, southern North Sea...

A number of waterspouts are likely to occur, as strong 0-3 km buoyancy and boundary layer superadiabatic lapse rates allow for rapid upward acceleration, and weakening pressure gradients are in favor. Current 00Z soundings suggest air is relatively dry, though. 


E Neste momento estão grandes células em Itália




[/


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 09:54)

A quantidade de precipitação prevista para os próximos dias na Europa Centro e Sul, e Marrocos é brutal!






Ao nível da temperatura, o ocidente espera uma anomalia negativa a contrastar com o oriente.







Ao nível de neve, e para os próximos 3 dias, os Alpes esperam um grande carregamento!


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2008 às 10:37)

Bonito nevão que vai caindo em Funte De.









http://image0.weatherbonk.com/servlet/CamImage?id=cam_1192008643334


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Out 2008 às 11:36)

Que célula que está neste momento na Sicilia ( sul de itália)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2008 às 09:46)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 29 de Outubro.





SYNOPSIS

A very deep trough has settled over W Europe, stretching from Scandinavia to Iberian penninsula. Its core is filled with cold airmass, especially in the north characterized by steep mid-level lapse rates. Several short waves will rotate around it during the period, promoting deepening of surface lows. Very strong flow will surround the trough, having more than 40 m/s at 500 hPa level. Underneath the trough, broad surface low pressure system exists. Three distinct centers can be identified - one on the SW coast of Norway, which should fill during the day. Another one will travel from Ireland southwards, deepening as short wave provides strong lift over its center. The last one has formed on the significant fronal system, which has now become quasi-stationary over the Middle Europe. Further deepening of the low is expected and its center will shift NNE wards with time. Strong WAA regime will develop ahead of the front. Eastern Europe will encounter stable conditions as ridge has settled over the region.

DISCUSSION

...Bay of Biscay...

As mentioned above, surface low will move southwards from Ireland. CAA behind the front which overlays relatively warm SST leads to the development of steep lapse rates. Moreover, significant lift is expected both from surface low and short wave above, so further destabilization might occur thanks to this factor. MLCAPEs above 500 J/kg should materialize and combined with favourable lift will result in TSTM development. Strong LL buoyancy will exist over the bay and with nice convergence signals shown by several consequent GFS runs, waterspout threat seems to be quite high. Therefore, marginal Lvl 1 is introduced.

...Sardinia, Corsica to Italy coast...

Several rounds of thunderstorms are possible. Nevertheless, severe threat should arrive with the approaching cold front, which shall affect the region from 15 to 21Z. Troposphere should be conditionally unstable during the whole day, but further destabilization will occur ahead of the front with MLCAPEs above 800 J/kg. Furthermore, strong mid and low level flow will establish over the area with DLS values around 20 m/s and shear in the lowest 3 km around 15 m/s should suffice for good storm organisation. From storm spectrum, multicells should prevail but supercell is not ruled out either. Large hail will be possible with stronger cells, especially by the Italian coast. Strong low level wind field, with windspeeds up to 25 m/s at 850hPa suggest that severe wind gusts may accompany the storms. On the coasts, friction will reduce the surface winds and increase LLS, reaching 10 -15 m/s, so one or two tornadoes might occur too.

...Gargano penninsula to Adriatic sea...

A tongue of steep mid-level lapse rates will point to the area with MLCAPE values above 1000 J/kg. DLS will be between 20 - 25 m/s and MLS above 15 m/s. What is more, favourable veering of the wind with height will raise the SREH, which should reach more than 250 J/kg in the 0-3 km layer. This suggests that rotating updrafts will become a distinct possibility. Although storms should stay mostly multicellular as GFS suggests storm clustering, few isolated supercells might occur. In such case, chances for large hail would increase significantly. Steep lapse rates and also quite strong flow at 700 hPa level will combine to promote a downburst risk. Few tornado / waterspout reports are expected as SREH 0-1 km should increase to 150 J/kg and coexist with high low level buoyancy. As very good storm organisation is anticipated, along with high storm coverage, LVL 2 is issued in the belt, where the highest threat will be present. Most of the severe weather should occur between 06 and 15Z, shifting eastwards. After this period, severe weather risk will gradually dimnish.

.... N Adriatics, N Italy...

Although instability should be relatively meager in this area, passage of the cold front and presence of upper level disturbance aloft should aid in TSTM development. Impressive wind profile will dominate the region, especially by evening hours, with 30 m/s of DLS and over 15 m/s of LLS. SREH in the 0-1 km might exceed 150 J/kg with veering wind profiles. As storms should be rooted in the boundary layer, such strong low level wind profiles will result in tornado / severe wind gust threat. After the cold front passage, threat will disappear.

.... E Germany, W Czech republic...

Mostly elevated instability is predicted over the region. Strong isentropic lift across the front will provide the initiation for thunderstorms. Despite the fact that favourable wind profiles for organised storms will be available, no threat is expected, as storms should stay elevated in nature and instability will be only marginal.


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2008 às 07:39)

Ontem à noite praticamente não havia neve ainda em lado nenhum.

Hoje de manhã, alguns habitantes dos Alpes Suíços, acordaram com imagens assim:











Temperatura à instantes:







Precipitação acumuladas das 6h UTC de ontem às 6h UTC de hoje em algumas estações da Europa:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2008 às 10:20)

Aviso do Estofex para Hoje dia 30 de Outubro.





SYNOPSIS

Intense am amplified trough over western Europe extends into Iberian Peninsula. Strong upper jet streaks are located along the periphery of the trough. On Thursday, a 60 m/s 300 hPa jet streak spreads northward from central Italy to western Poland and into the Baltic Sea later in the period. Another jet streak curves around the troughs base and enters north-western Mediterranean. At lower levels, two lows are located over Bay of Biscay region and eastern Germany. A cold front will extend from southern Italy to central Balkans, Czech, and western Poland, and warm and moist air mass is advected northward in the range of a strong low-level jet pointing into southern Baltic Sea. Cold polar air masses over western Europe will be pushed to the north as warm maritime air mass spreads into Bay of Biscay.

DISCUSSION

Sicily to southern Adriatic, southern Balkan region

Ahead of the surface cold front, rich low-level moisture is indicated by latest observations. Soundings also show steep mid-level lapse rates extending over a broad area, where CAPE values up to 1000 J/kg are indicated. A rather weak inversion is present at low levels. On Thursday, strong QG forcing is forecast as axis of upper short-wave trough will move north-eastwards, and latest model out indicates increasing instability due to ageostrophic flow and upper height falls reaching 1500 to 2000 J/kg. Thunderstorms seem to be quite likely along and east of the cold front given low-level forcing and upslope flow near the coasts. Impressive vertical wind shear in the right entry region of the mid-level jet streak is expected to favor supercells and especially well-developed bow-echoes. Severe wind gusts seem to be quite likely along the cold front. Isolated tornadoes are also forecast given strong low-level vertical wind shear of 10 m/s in the lowest kilometer. Severe hail is not ruled out. Convection will likely spread north-eastwards into Balkans and Greece late in the period, where severe threat is forecast to decrease given weaker instability and forcing. However, isolated severe weather is not excluded along the cold front throughout the night over the Balkans and Greece.

Poland and southern Baltic States

Strong mid-level jet streak moves northward over Poland, associated with strong QG forcing. Along the well-developed frontal boundary extending over western Poland, models indicate that moist air mass will spread north-westward at the 850 hPa level, where strong low-level jet is forecast to reach 25 m/s. Ageostrophic flow and upper height falls are likely and models indicate increasing instability from Czech to western Poland ahead of the cold front. Given strong forcing, deep convection is expected to develop, and showers and thunderstorms will likely move northwards over eastern Germany and western Poland. Main question is where this convection will root to the relatively cool but moist boundary-layer. This seems to be most likely over central Poland, where temperatures will likely reach about 16 to 18°C with dewpoints around 12°C. Storms that root to the boundary-layer will have a potential of producing tornadoes given up to 20 m/s 0-1km vertical wind shear and strong low-level veering profiles in the warm sector, and a few events are forecast. Even strong tornadoes are not ruled out. Severe wind gusts are also possible. During the day, stable low-level air mass over western Poland is expected to spread eastward, limiting severe potential. However, isolated tornadoes are not ruled out in the warm sector over southern Baltic Sea, southern Finland, and Baltic States in the evening and night hours given rich low-level moisture and strong low-level vertical wind shear.

Southern Bay of Biscay region

South of low pressure system over Bay of Biscay, maritime air mass spreads into Iberian Peninsula and southern Bay of Biscay region. Strong QG forcing at the cyclonic flank of the mid-level jet streak will likely be associated with widespread rain and embedded showers given moist low-level air mass and rather cool mid-levels. Strong vertical wind shear just along the coasts may be favorable for a few tornadoes affecting northern Spain and south-western France during the period. Overall threat seems to be quite weak given rather poor low-level buoyancy and limited low-level forcing.


----------



## Vince (30 Out 2008 às 17:07)

Neve em  Mayenne, no noroeste de França, em Outubro já não se via há 28 anos.










> *Neige en Mayenne
> la nationale 162 se débloque peu à peu
> *
> Suite à l’intervention des services de l’Équipement, la circulation se débloque peu à peu sur la nationale 162 entre Mayenne et Laval.
> ...






> *La neige arrive dans l'Ouest*
> La neige est arrivée dans l’ouest ce matin ! Si la plupart des départements ne sont pas encore touchés, d’autres ont vu les flocons tomber avec abondance. C’est notamment le cas de la Mayenne.
> http://www.ouest-france.fr/La-neige-arrive-dans-l’ouest/re/actuDet/actu_3631-733078------_actu.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Out 2008 às 17:41)

E em Londres também











> *Snow covers parts of England as winter weather sets in*
> London suffered its first October snowfall in 74 years as a winter chill set in across England.
> 
> Thousands of homes in Bedfordshire, Hertfordshire and Buckinghamshire were left without power after the cold weather damaged high voltage cables.
> ...


----------



## stormy (30 Out 2008 às 18:36)

na prox semana já ameniza a temperatura....de resto


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2008 às 18:39)

Este ano começou a nevar mais cedo na Europa? Ou está dentro da media


----------



## Vince (30 Out 2008 às 20:13)

MSantos disse:


> Este ano começou a nevar mais cedo na Europa? Ou está dentro da media



Aparentemente é um pouco excepcional para a época, mas como os vários registos que vão falando se referem a Outubro e já estamos quase em Novembro, não sei bem quanto excepcional é.


Dados da Suiça:


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2008 às 02:20)

MSantos disse:


> Este ano começou a nevar mais cedo na Europa? Ou está dentro da media



Depende do ponto de vista!
Ainda no domingo passado, e na Suiça, estiveram 13ºC aos 1900m de altitude.
Era final de Outubro e a neve nos alpes, só acima dos 2800m. 

Agora em dois dias, caíu tudo de uma só vez!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2008 às 10:27)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 1 De Novembro de 2008 na Europa:





SYNOPSIS

A large upper trough over southwestern Europe will be the main focus for convective activity on Saturday. Ahead of this trough, very moist and unstable air is advected into parts of Italy and the Aegean / Ionian Sea ahead of a well-defined cold front. Surface winds are forecast to weaken as the pressure gradient decreases due to an occlusion process. A very strong southwesterly upper flow with wind speeds in order of 30 - 40 m/s at 500hPa will persist over the whole western / central Mediterranean. Severe weather should become more likely in the western Mediterranean on early Sunday morning as the upper trough overspreads a region with SSTs around 20°C. 

DISCUSSION

...Central Mediterranean, Balkans, Aegean Sea...

The cold front over the central Mediterranean, associated with a small surface low over Italy, will translate northeastward towards the southern Balkans. Recent soundings show an EML in the warm sector airmass which leads to about 1 kJ/kg MLCAPE. Mid level cooling will reduce CIN but CAPE also decreases to the west. LCL heights should stay relatively low as surface dewpoints around 20°C are forecast over the Aegean Sea. 

The kinematic environment should be much weaker than yesterday but 25 m/s deep layer shear and 15 m/s low level shear should be in place. Highest values of SRH1 and SRH3 (200 - 400 J/kg) are forecast for northern Greece and Albania. Remnants of present convective systems will probably reduce the potential for organized severe convection on Saturday but strong multicells as well as a few supercells will likely evolve, capable of producing severe / damaging gusts and / or an isolated tornado. Isolated large hail is not discounted either but severe gusts will be the main threat. A LVL2 is not warranted at the moment but if forcing is stronger and an organized convective line develops, an update will be issued. 

...E Spain, Balearic Islands, W Mediterranean...

A well-defined cold front that stretches from the N Maghreb States towards central France will move northeastward. As the upper trough overspreads the western Mediterranean and parts of Spain, some hundred J/kg of CAPE will be created in an environment with 30 m/s deep layer shear and up to 20 m/s low level shear. Especially in the north of the Balearic Islands, southeasterly winds near the center of the surface depression will lead to SRH3 in order of 400 J/kg. Organized multicells and supercells will develop during the afternoon which will tend to cluster into one or two large MCSes. Those storms will likely be accompanied by isolated large hail, severe gusts and possibly an isolated tornado. The tornado / severe gust threat will decrease in the late evening but torrential rainfall may lead to flash floods, especially along the Spanish coast. 

...East-central France...

Low-end instability is forecast by GFS in an environment with very strong LL winds (30 m/s at 850hPa). Strong QG forcing will allow some organized multicells / linear systems that may produce severe / damaging gusts. Locally enhanced SRH1 may also allow an isolated tornado. A small LVL1 was issued for the region where instability and shear / SRH should be best.


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2008 às 18:29)

Hoje devem ter caído uns nevões valentes nas zonas mais altas dos Pirenéus e Cantábrico 






Andorra a +- 1700snm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Nov 2008 às 23:12)

2008-11-02 
Cheias levam caos até França
Fortes chuvadas provocaram inundações e caos generalizado em várias regiões do país. 

No Centro e Leste de França, centenas de pessoas tiveram de ser realojadas devido às cheias.

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=371010&tema=31


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2008 às 23:21)

Reparem no vendaval que vai nos Alpes:







Linha vermelha: Rajada de vento na última hora.
Linha preta: Velocidade média do vento na última hora.

E isto tudo com 2ºC positivos.
Lá se vai a neve...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Nov 2008 às 09:31)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 3 de Novembro de 2008 na Europa.





SYNOPSIS

Main feature this period remains the extensive quasi-stationary upper cyclone covering the SW portions of Europe, and maintaining an intense mid/upper level SWly flow over the western Mediterranean. E of this feature, tongue of warm/moist air is present over the central portions of the Mediterranean. At the surface, a weak low-pressure area will exist over the Biscay region while quiescent conditions prevail elsewhere over southern Europe. Multiple SFC low-pressure systems persist over the N Atlantic and extreme N Europe underneath an ample, meandering upper westerly jet stream.

DISCUSSION

... western Mediterranean regions ...

It seems that the best thermodynamic profiles will exist over the western Mediterranean, east of the low/mid-level thermal ridge spreading across Italy and the Adriatic Sea. Deep convection is expected over the western Mediterranean Sea, where DCVA-related ascent as well as frontogenetic forcing should act as main contributor in maintaining large/mesoscale ascent to sustain the convection. CAPE is anticipated to be rather weak, but DLS of 20 m/s should be present towards the central Mediterranean. Some threat exists for marginally severe hail/wind, though an isolated tornado or two cannot be discounted either, given that GFS advertises small patches of 10 m/s LLS across this region especially towards the end of the period.
Main issue will likely be the non-localized vertical-velocity distribution, which should result in rather widespread convection, which may also prove to be slightly elevated. Still, a marginal level-one threat appears to be warranted.

Towards the end of the period, a vort max should overspread the warm-sector air mass SW of Italy. This may result in better organized convection given stronger capping, and more focused low-level ascent ... along with anticipated strong shear and instability. This activity may well be associated with large hail and damaging wind gusts, and is thus included in a level-one area.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2008 às 11:47)

*Chuvas torrenciais lançam caos nos centro de França *

Os serviços meteorológicos franceses emitiram um alerta vermelho até à manhã desta segunda-feira para cinco departamentos que se encontram no curso do rio Loire. As autoridades temem o risco de inundações e apelam à populações para se deslocarem só em caso de necessidade. 
Já na noite passada o departamento do Ródano foi atingido por chuvas intensas que provocaram grandes inundações. Várias estradas estiveram cortadas ao trânsito. A situação foi tão inesperada que não foi possível sequer accionar o sistema de alerta, como explicou o presidente da câmara de Rive-de-Gier. Nesta região mais de 300 pessoas foram obrigadas a abandonar residências e hotéis 
As chuvas torrenciais que hoje têm estado a atingir as regiões de Bouches-du-Rhône e Lozère, deverão estender-se aos departamentos de Aveyron, Vaucluse e Puy-de-Dôme. Mais de 300 pessoas foram obrigadas a abandonar residências e hotéis.

Euronews 02/Nov/2008

Mantem-se até esta segunda-feira o alerta ao mau tempo em cinco departamentos franceses depois de um fim-de-semana carregado em ventos forte e muita chuva.  A região de Haute- Loire foi ontem uma das mais atingidas por um tromba de água que causou inundações e muitos estragos. 
Também na região Rhone Alpes a chuva forte deixou marcas. Várias centenas de pessoas tiveram de ser evacuadas. Carros destruidos, milhares de famílias privadas de electricidade durante várias horas, árvores caídas, estradas cortadas, um balanço de inúmeras horas de pesadelo para as populações das regiões atingidas pela catástrofe.
O mau tempo fez-se igualmente sentir em Espanha. Ventos na ordem dos 160 quilometros por horas atravessaram Terragona e Catalunha. Os bombeiros realizaram ontem mais de 500 intervenções. As águas terão sido responsaveis indirectas por uma explosão de gás em Almoster que causou dois feridos.

Euronews 03/Nov/2008


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Nov 2008 às 01:31)

Enquanto tal,
em outros pontos da   Europa ,
se um lado tapa, do outro lado destapa.
Se a Ocidente , da Escócia à Ibéria já todos andamos agasalhados,
no centro e sudeste europeu o discurso do Aquecimento Global ainda faz sentido.
A temperatura máxima hoje no velho continente mostra essas anomalias






[/URL][/IMG]

Os balcãs ,que por estas alturas são já bem agrestes,
 continuam com tempo estável e uns invejáveis  22º,23º.
Para não falar em Moscovo que chega a Novembro sem ver neve.
Pois é.
Na Madeira (!!!!)e aqui no Continente já nevou.
Se de um lado tapa,
do outro destapa...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Nov 2008 às 09:46)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 4 de Novembro na Europa.





SYNOPSIS

A large upper low is situated over the Iberian Peninsula and western Mediterranean Sea and surface low moves from the Balearic Islands to southern France. Strong mid level height gradients create a strong steering flow from the south over the central Mediterranean and Italy, favorable for the development of severe storms in the very unstable airmass. GFS model forecasts a cold front at 700 hPa moving eastward from Sardegna, with associated zone of strong convergence and moisture near the surface. 

The entire region of southern France, northern Italy and Slovenia should be aware of the threat of flash floods and land slides posed by forecast large precipitation sums by persisting storms and upslope moisture advection.

DISCUSSION

...Italy...

Strong mid and low level winds, backed near the surface, create an environment in which storms can easily become severe. Cagliari 00Z already shows such environment, with 900 J/kg CAPE and incredible shear. Ajaccio similar with less CAPE. Trapani 00Z throws also some low/upper level dry air in the mix for enhanced gusts.

GFS indicates deep layer shear (DLS) can reach 25 m/s in places, 0-3 km storm-relative helicity (SREH) ranges 150-300 m2/s2, supporting storm rotation, even soaring to values of 400-1000 m2/s2 over central and northeastern Italy during the late afternoon and evening. Combined with 10-15 m/s 0-1 km level shear vectors (LLS) in a large area, to possibly more than 20 m/s over central Italy, and low LCL heights, there is a significant potential for tornadoes, which may be violent. Large hail is possible as well, and during downbursts gusts of >20 m/s can occur, most likely in the level 2 areas. 

...southern France...

Large SREH of 300-600 m2/s2 and significant LLS are calculated by GFS for the morning and afternoon through a convergence zone. This is supportive of supercells with large hail, gusts and an isolated tornado. Note that the current storm activity on the Mediterranean is complex, the GFS convective scheme reacts explosively (out of realistic bounds) and so the situation may have changed in the next model forecasts. Both the GFS and AFWA WRF precipitation look reliable so far and the shear and instability are supported by Nimes 00Z sounding. 

Several waterspouts will likely occur throughout the western Mediterranean Sea.

E o Norte/Noroeste de Itália está sob alerta vermellho devido ás trovoadas e á percipitação





Imagem de Satélite no norte de Itália.




[/


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Nov 2008 às 09:57)

Aviso do Estofex para Hoje dia 6 de Novembro na Europa.





SYNOPSIS

As the geopotential over northern Atlantic weakens, cut-off low over west Mediterranean starts to move north-eastwards. While quite cool air mass is present in the centre of this trough, warm air mass is advected northward over central and east Mediterranean into the Balkans. A ridge extends from east Mediterranean to eastern Europe and Scandinavia, while a cold arctic trough spreads into Russia.

DISCUSSION

Southern Italy, Adriatic

Latest satellite images indicate intense convection over southern Italy in the range of a strong low-level jet situated ahead of the cold front of the west-Mediterranean trough. During the forecast period, this system will slowly move eastwards, while the axis of a negatively tilted short-wave trough will enter central and southern Italy. Latest soundings from the low-level jet indicate winds in excess of 15 m/s at the 950 hPa level and quite moist low-level air mass, resulting in approximately 1000 J/kg CAPE at the northern nose (Zadar). Region of strongest instability will likely spread eastward into southern Adriatic and southern Italy later on, given rather high boundary-layer moisture and decreasing 850 and 700 hPa geopotential and temperature. On THU, latest GFS indicates intense lift ahead of the approaching trough axis, and thunderstorms will likely develop. Limiting factor is relatively weak convergence along the frontal boundary, and current thinking is that one or two multicells will likely grow into MCSs moving into southern Adriatic later on. Chance for severe convection is expected to be not very high as mid-level winds seem to be quite weak. However, strong low-level winds may produce some severe downburst wind gusts along the leading convective line. Additionally, slightly veering profiles especially near southern Italy seem to be favourable for tornadoes. Limiting factor is again weak low-level convergence. Large hail is not ruled out, while intense rain spreading into Balkans later on will pose a significant threat.

Ireland

In the range of the trough centre of Atlantic low, models indicate cold mid-level air mass that will likely be unstable above the warm sea surface. Low-level convergence near the trough centre, quite moist low-level air mass and rather steep lapse rates are expected to be sufficient for deep convection. Severe wind gusts will likely be possible given strong synoptic winds.

Imagem de Satélite no sul de Itália




[/


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2008 às 18:47)

Mês de Outubro com valores de temperatura próximos do normal na Europa Ocidental.




A fachada ocidental da Península Ibérica com anomalia negativa na quantidade de pecipitação.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2008 às 18:48)

Uma semana bem fresquinha na Europa Ocidental. No leste europeu a situação foi inversa.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2008 às 20:22)

*Orages et inondations dans le Nord de l'Italie *

Le Nord de l'Italie et plus particulièrement la région de Gènes a été touchée par de violents orages qui ont causé des inondations et fait une victime. Les orages ont été accompagnés par des pluies diluviennes et localement de fortes averses de grêle.

Les services météorologiques ont indiqué avoir enregistré entre 70 et 80 mm de précipitations en moins de 1 h 30 dans les secteurs de Cornigliano et Sampierdarena Certosa à l'Ouest de Gènes. Dans le domaine de Recco (Est de Gène), il est tombé 80 mm en 1h00.

Ces orages s'inscrivent dans un contexte météorologique qui a vu une dépression formée en mer Méditerranée et centrée sur le Golfe de Gène qui a dirigé un flux d'air doux et humide de secteur sud sur le Nord de la péninsule Italienne. Depuis une semaine, des cumuls de 300 mm ont été enregistrés dans l'agglomération.

Plus au Sud, Rome a aussi essuyé de violents orages accompagnés de fortes bourrasques de vent. Plusieurs arbres ont été déracinés. Un jeune garçon a été foudroyé et est décédé. La victime s'était abrité sous arbre lorsque celui-ci a été touché par la foudre. Plusieurs quartiers de la ville ont subi des inondations. Les pompiers sont intervenu une centaine de fois.

Catastrophes


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2008 às 20:24)

*Mau tempo em França deixa milhares de habitantes sem água potável* 

As cheias do Rio Loire que atingiram esta semana o Centro de França já deixaram milhares de pessoas sem água potável, algo que surgiu na sequência de fortes inundações em três zonas de captação.
O mau tempo que se tem feito sentir em diversas regiões do Centro do país, atingiu o máximo de pluvosidade esta quinta-feira, sobretudo, nas cidades de Nevers e Fourchambault. 
O departamento francês de Loire está entre os que se mantêm em «alerta laranja» devido ao risco de inundações, refere a Renascença.

Fábrica de Conteúdos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2008 às 10:04)

Aviso do Estofex para Hoje dia 8 de Novembro na Europa.





SYNOPSIS

Dominant feature this period will be an intense upper jet streak moving towards the British Isles/Channel region until early Sunday morning. A fairly intense SFC will develop underneath its left-exit region W of the British Isles at the periphery of a large-scale quasi-stationary SFC low complex over the N Atlantic. 
A weak upper trough persists over the central Mediterranean while a deep-layer high pressure area covers the eastern portions of Europe. Quiescent SFC conditions prevail over the Mediterranean regions.

DISCUSSION

... British Isles ...

It seems that some convective potential will materialize along the cold front trailing from the SFC low which is expected to skirt the N British Isles during the second half of the period. Large front-normal upper flow component seems to be indicative of a dry-air intrusion overspreading the SFC front, which could play a role in destabilizing the immediate pre-frontal air mass. GFS indicates weak ICAPE and marginally deep instability for thunderstorms. It seems that narrow and comparatively shallow line segments of convection may occur along the SFC cold front over the British Isles and extreme NW France late on Saturday. Shear profiles will be quite robust, so that the convection will likely be associated with very gusty winds and possibly an isolated tornado or two.

However, substantial uncertainty remains on whether sufficiently deep convection will develop along the front at all, as evolution of instability is simulated somewhat inconsistently. Nonetheless, will place a marginal level-one area where deep-layer ascent appears to be most favorable for sustaining an unstable stratification.

In the wake of the front, deep convective mixing should be present, partly being appreciably sheared. This may aid in the formation of shallow mesocyclones and line segments, capable mainly of severe wind gusts and small hail.

... central Mediterranean ...

It seems that the nearly saturated Mediterranean boundary layer will maintain rather large low-level buoyancy, which suggests that a few waterspouts may occur if a misoscale vorticity source is encountered. However, generally weak low-level lapse rates seem to limit allover waterspout threat somewhat, and a categorical risk area does not seem to be warranted at the moment.




[/


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2008 às 12:45)

Algumas imagens de neve apartir do canal visível do satélite, esta manhã:

Alpes:






Pirenéus:





Serra Nevada:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 16:04)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Aviso do Estofex para Hoje dia 8 de Novembro na Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> [/



Sim, parece que a maior agitação irá mesmo ter lugar no Norte de França e Ilhas Britânicas.
Aguardemos por notícias.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Nov 2008 às 01:53)

Que rico Domingo haveríamos de ter se fôssemos ,irlandeses,escoceses ou ingleses do oeste...






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Às vezes penso mesmo em emigrar.
Mas depois também penso na ausência do sol de que que estes senhores tanto sofrem durante o ano.


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2008 às 00:20)

nimboestrato disse:


> Que rico Domingo haveríamos de ter se fôssemos ,irlandeses,escoceses ou ingleses do oeste...
> 
> Às vezes penso mesmo em emigrar.
> Mas depois também penso na ausência do sol de que que estes senhores tanto sofrem durante o ano.



E continua a cavar...











É verdade *nimboestrato*.
A ausência de sol nesses países chega a ser depressiva.
Apesar da monotonia meteorológica que tantas vezes nos afecta, eu gosto do nosso sol de inverno. É óptimo para um bom passeio


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2008 às 11:23)

Está a chover muito nalgumas regiões do sul de Inglaterra

Radar:





http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/radar/index.html


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Nov 2008 às 12:47)

E para além da precipitação o vento também sopra forte numa vasta região da Europa Ocidental.
No mapa  seguinte estão assinaladas as rajadas máximas na ultima hora 11 / 12 UTC:






[/URL][/IMG]

E nós aqui tão paradinhos...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Nov 2008 às 09:52)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 12 de Novembro.





SYNOPSIS

A low pressure area on the North Sea and cold upper levels suggest convective tops can reach -50°C and produce thunder. The climatology shows the highest chances for the southern part of the North Sea, which seems likely as a vorticity maximum affects the area. Later during the night a back-bent occlusion drags southward just east of the UK.

The cold front of the low affects Spain, France and Germany, and remains stationary over Poland and the Baltic states. 
Renewed destabilization occurs over the northwestern Mediterranean as the upper trough approaches, and over the eastern Mediterranean. The Ionean Sea stabilizes during the day under the influence of a ridge.


DISCUSSION

...Denmark...

A mid level PV anomaly moves through the southern North Sea heading for Denmark. In advance of this feature, in the area of greatest lift, GFS forecasts instability, leading to clustered or linearly organized thunderstorms (EL at -20 to -40°C), probably as a comma cloud. The wind field in which they occur suggests gusts around 20 m/s at the west coast. Since low level and deep layer shear are enhanced to over 12 m/s and 20-25 m/s respectively, and some SREH > 150 m2/s2, there is chance of an isolated tornado as well.


...SW Germany...

A line-echo wave pattern (squall line) will enter Germany at the start of the period, associated with the cold front.
The development of this line corresponds with some signals of most-unstable (or vertically integrated) parcel instability in GFS. Large 0-2 line-normal component of 12-15 m/s is in support of bow echoes. Bowing segments pose a threat of isolated severe gusts (>25 m/s) and in the moderate-strong 0-3 km SREH and 0-1 km shear environment (250 m2/s2 and >15 m/s respectively) and low LCL heights, embedded cells in the line can obtain rotation and produce a tornado. The probability of lightning however seems low and QG vertical motion and SREH are weakening, and flow becomes more parallel to the front.


...Mediterranean Sea...

Waterspouts can occur, especially where soundings indicate good low level buoyancy and near surface lapse rates in a weak convergent wind environment. GFS suggests roughly the best conditions for Ionian Sea in the morning, southern Turkey later in the day, and the northwestern Mediterranean the next morning.




[/


----------



## ecobcg (12 Nov 2008 às 12:12)

*Tornado no Reino Unido*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-trail-destruction-rain-winds-batter-UK.html  << link com fotos

_Freak tornado leaves trail of destruction as rain and winds batter UK_
_By Andrew Levy

Last updated at 5:01 PM on 11th November 2008
Comments (14) Add to My Stories 
The rain was lashing down and the wind was almost enough to sweep you off your feet.
But just as people thought the weather couldn't get any worse, it did - and in spectacular fashion.
A freak tornado formed, leaving a trail of destruction over a 12-mile route and forcing people to flee for their lives to avoid being struck by objects caught up in the twister.
 A garden in Pettistree belonging to Maureen and Brian Stollery was left destroyed by the tornado
Others clung on to the nearest fixed object - and hoped it held fast - as they were buffeted by the winds.
The drama suddenly unfolded in south east Suffolk on Monday afternoon and disappeared just as swiftly seconds later.
But evidence it had really happened was all around to see in the devastation it caused to trees and buildings.
 Maureen and Brian Stollery of Pettistree witness the tornado destroy their 40ft high fir tree
In the village of Pettistree, Maureen Stollery, 67, watched in horror as her greenhouse was lifted off the ground by the tornado and smashed.
Her 40ft high fir tree was also torn in half, tiles were wrenched off the roof of her garage and her neighbour's teak garden furniture smashed through her fence.
The retired psychiatric nurse, said: 'I could not believe my eyes. Heavy objects were swirling around and flying through the air.
'It was horrendous. Everything just went up in the air. The tornado took out everything in its path.'

In deep water: A car drives through a flooded lane near Maidstone, Kent
The tornado passed right over Leiston High School, according to one member of staff, who reported looking up the swirling storm as it crossed over a skylight.
Bins were also seen flying through the air in the car park and site supervisor Bryan Duncan, 59, narrowly avoided being turned into mincemeat by the heavy doors at the front of the school.
'The doors started banging and I was trying to close them but the pressure of the wind outside was so great I couldn't,' he said.

Brolly trouble: A walker braves the seafront in Brighton
'They flew out of my hands, I stepped back and they flew back towards me with such a force I thought the glass was going to shatter. I had to throw myself out of the way on to the floor.
'I have never had to fight Mother Nature before and it was a scary experience. I have never been so terrified in my life.'
Headteacher Ian Flintoff described it as a 'short-lived but violent episode'.
'Trees were moving around violently and the building shook,' he said.

Gale force: Coastal areas including East Sussex and Kent were hit by 60mph winds
Five miles away in Blaxhall, near Woodbridge, a dog walker found herself clinging to a bush to avoid being carried away.
Clare Borrett, 35, who was chasing after her hat after it was blown off, said: 'I could not stop running because of the wind and it knocked me over on the ground.
'I managed to get up and saw sparks flying from electric cables and thought "This is not good" before stumbling to about 30 yards from my house where I was knocked to the ground again.

Shaken up: Storms batter the entrance to Newhaven harbour in East Sussex
'I had to crawl up a grass verge and throw myself in a hedge, otherwise I think I would have gone up with it.
'It was all over in under a minute. It was really freaky and very scary.'
Tornadoes are a violent, rotating column of air which is in contact with the ground and a cumulonimbus cloud or, occasionally, a cumulus cloud. 
They normally form in the shape of a condensation funnel, have a wind speed of between 40mph and 110mph, and travel a few miles before dissipating.

Bursting rivers: The West Midlands, above, was among the worst hit areas
They have been spotted on every continent except Antarctica. Some reach wind speeds of 300mph and stretch more than a mile across.
On one day in September last year, at least 12 tornadoes struck up and down the UK, ripping off roofs and lifting vehicles from the road.
Weather forecasters had warned of the possibility of tornadoes in southern parts of Britain on Monday, although they only materialised in Suffolk.
But it remained unclear last night whether one tornado or a series of them had torn across the county.

Rising waters: Flooding in Pinwall, North Warwickshire
A Met Office spokesman said: 'A very sharp, narrow band of very heavy rain swept through Suffolk. It is the sort of weather conditions where tornadoes can be expected.
'The forecast for the next couple of days is looking much better. Wednesday should be nice.'
The Tornado and Storm Research Organisation said Britain had been averaging around 70 tornadoes each year between 2003 and 2007, although this had dropped to just 20 so far this year.
Spokesman Dr Terence Meaden said: 'We don't know why. There is a long way to go before we understand them.'

London also hit: People struggle with their umbrellas in high winds, as they walk across the Millennium Bridge, towards St. Paul's Cathedral_


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2008 às 14:47)

A Europa do norte está literalmente a "assar".


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Nov 2008 às 21:53)

Bem e Hoje houve festa nas baleares.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2008 às 00:12)

*La dépression Chanel et la tempête associé balaie l'Europe du N-O *

La forte dépression *"Chanel"* *(960 hpa)* centrée sur le Nord l’Écosse a généré de forts vents sur la Grande-Bretagne, la Norvège, les Pays-Bas, le Danemark, l’Irlande, le nord de l’Allemagne et dans une moindre mesure sur le Nord de la France et la Belgique.
Une rafale jusqu’à 151 km/h a été relevée sur les montagnes de Cairngorm Mountain (Écosse). Ailleurs des vitesses élevées ont également été relevées : 134 km/h à Brocken (Allemagne), 114 km/h à Torungen Fyr (Norvège) , 111 km/h sur Grande Dun Fell (Angleterre), 105 km/h à Belmullet (Irlande).
En France, Météo France a relevé 90 km/h à Valenciennes, 82 km/h à Cambrai et 80 km/h à Saint-Quentin, au sommet de la tour Eiffel une rafale de 126 km/h a été mesurée.

Catastrophes Naturelles

*Floods and gales batter Britain *

Rain and gales blasted much of Britain, with roads flooded across the country. More severe weather is expected today. In Essex, a man was crushed to death on a hospital building site when a gust of wind sent a crane spinning out of control. 
A source on the building site at Broomfield Hospital said masonry was being winched up on to the top of one of the new buildings when wind sent the crane spinning round about four times. The source added: “A big block of the masonry flew off the cable and landed on him. There was nothing anyone could do.” In Devon a motorcyclist died in a collision with a car in torrential rain outside Exeter. There were reports of drivers trapped by floodwater in the South West and near Bristol two couples whose cars were swamped had to be rescued. In Swansea a lamppost brought down by gales crashed through the windscreen of a moving car and a passenger was taken to hospital. 
There was another narrow escape in Somerset when a five-tonne boulder crushed a garden shed after being forced loose by the intensive rain. The rock fell 18m (60ft) down a cliff face into a garden in Dulverton, destroying the shed and spilling 1,000 litres of flammable heating oil before coming to rest against the rear of the house. The strongest winds were felt on the South Coast, where gusts topped 70mph yesterday, after peaking at 89mph off the Isle of Wight at the weekend. Cross-channel ferry services were disrupted as winds reached severe gale force nine. 
In Gloucestershire the downpour brought back memories of last year’s floods as rescue services worked all weekend to prevent a repeat of the devastation. In Wales floods forced schools to close and homes to be evacuated. Flood warnings remain in place for swollen rivers across the country. 
Strong winds are likely to continue today, particularly in northwest Scotland, before the worst of the weather eases, with sunny spells predicted for today and tomorrow. The 200 residents of a usually hushed East Suffolk village were left terrified and bewildered when a “twister” roared into Pettistree, near Woodbridge. Trees and electricity lines were ripped out and homes and schools damaged as the freak weather system barrelled towards the East Anglian coast. 
The Met Office and storm experts confirmed yesterday that extreme weather fronts in South-East England yesterday afternoon created the perfect conditions for tornadoes. “It was horrendous,” said Maureen Stollery, 67, who watched open-mouthed from her home in the village at about 2pm. “Everything was going round and round. It was spinning the top of a 35ft tree in our garden until it was ripped off. It was actually pulled clean off and the top spun round in the air. “The sound of the wind and the rain was like an apache helicopter. It went very dark and it was raining so much – it was lashing the house. It was much worse than the 1987 storm.” 
Fellow villagers Dom and Cherry White agreed that it was the sound that warned them of the approaching storm. “It was as if the walls were going to fall in,” Mrs White told the East Anglian Daily Times. “It was like a twister coming through the garden. We could see it and it was quite extraordinary. We heard the noise first.” About 20 miles nearer the coast, the town of Leiston felt the same powerful force a few minutes later as the storm system swept across Suffolk. Paul Knightley, a severe weather expert from Torro, which monitors the British climate, said: “It’s almost certainly a tornado, there aren’t really any other phenomena that would have left such a narrow path of damage.” 

The Peninsula


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2008 às 09:49)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 14 de Novembro.





SYNOPSIS

Low geopotential heights over Europe remain as upper trough stalls over SW/CNTRL Europe, starting to close off. Surface pressure raises during the forecast over NW/CNTRL Europe while cold and stable conditions prevail over E-Europe. Main thunderstorm activity will be over the Mediterranean. Rapidly intensifying depression west of Norway shifts eastwards and so does the attendant strong wind field. Quality of airmass and weak convergence signals preclude any thunderstorm area for now with the highest risk of a few strikes just offshore of W-CNTRL Norway after 00Z.

DISCUSSION

... Parts of the Ionian Sea and S-Adriatic Sea ...

Positive tilted upper trough over the W-CNTRL Mediterranean keeps its tilt despite a gradual increase in jet dynamics along its SE quadrant. Intensification of the wind field at mid/upper-levels along the SE quadrant gradually works its way northeastwards, approaching the Ionian Sea after 00Z. As a consequence of the tilt, WAA in terms of a nice EML tongue builds northeastwards, causing lapse rates between 2-4km to increase constantly during the forecast. Latest MC SST image has a belt of 20°C SST along the coastal areas of W-Greece, increasing to well above 20°C towards the south/southwest. Thermal ridge at 850hPa holds steady until 18Z, before weakening quite rapidly, so area of strongest instability release should first concentrate on the mid-levels until 18Z and thereafter should also increase at lowest 3km. At the surface, broad cyclonic vortex, centered over Sardinia/Corsica during the midday hours, sliding southwards betimes, has no real fluctuation in strength, so cold front over Sicily is forecast to spread eastwards quite leisurely, becoming more diffuse somewhere over the central Ionian Sea during the night hours. Nevertheless, this front will be the focus for main initiation. Ahead of this boundary, maximized BL moisture advection beneath steepening lapse rates results in the built up of MLCAPE values in excess of 1-2kJ/kg and this tongue of maximized instability also builds northwards betimes,reaching the S Adriatic Sea during the night hours.

Speed shear will be the main issue as jet streaks not yet emerge out of the base of the upper trough with 0-6km bulk shear oscillating between 10 and 20m/s. However, degree of instability release should offset this negative effect and rapid thunderstorm organisation is expected. Veering with height is pronounced with SRH values up to 300 m^2/s^2 at lowest 3km. Combination of strong directional shear, good instability release at favorable hail growth zone and magnitude of CAPE all favor the risk of large hail and even isolated extreme events will be possible. Best instability stays offshore so this will be of special interest for the coastal areas of W-Greece. The highest tornado risk should evolve during the evening and night onwards, as LL cap weakens, LL lapse rates and in accord the 0-3km CAPE increase. Thunderstorms then also develop over the S/SE Ionian Sea and overall thunderstorm coverage will increase.

Will not go with a level-2 despite the significant hail risk as best environment for large hail could remain capped until the evening hours. However this will be a high-end level -1 due to the combination of an increasing tornado risk and large hail threat. Another uncertainty will be storm mode as slow moving surface front and numerous vort maxima, crossing this boundary during the day, should support a prolonged period of initiation and in combination with only modest DLS, fast storm clustering is not unlikely. An update may become necessary later-on.

... W-CNTRL Mediterranean ...

Continuous re-circulating of well mixed BL air in surface vortex beneath very cold mid-level air results in an extensive area of modest SBCAPE release. Shear remains weak, but LL CAPE release augmented. In addition, during the past 2 days, thunderstorms evolved along persistent and extensive convergence zones, which could serve as foci for enhanced waterspout risk if they set-up again.

After 00Z, surface pressure decreases north of the Algerian coast, also reflected in a maximized cyclonical curved pressure field. Influx of moist air from Sardinia/Corsica enhances instability with an augmented risk of showers/thunderstorms. There will be a tornado risk over a concentrated area along the NE-Coast of Algeria as friction results in an increasing ageostrophic wind component and augmented LL shear. Will not yet issue a level area as instability decreases rapidly inland and plume of most robust instability will come onshore just around 06Z onwards and hence out of the valid time frame.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2008 às 10:49)

Mais um bocado de ar frio que irá entrar na Europa em breve 





Vindo directamente da Gronelândia.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2008 às 14:50)

Hoje, e especialmente na fronteira entre a Suíça e a Áustria, há bastante nevoeiro nos vales dos Alpes, como se pode ser pelo satélite e pelas webcams:












Devido aos fortes nevões dos últimos dias, há lugares que estão incrivelmente belos, e onde até já deve cheirar a Natal.
Como por exemplo aqui:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 21:04)

AnDré disse:


> Devido aos fortes nevões dos últimos dias, há lugares que estão incrivelmente belos, e onde até já deve cheirar a Natal.
> Como por exemplo aqui:



Absolutamente soberbo. 
Lindíssimo, esse local.


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2008 às 22:02)

Muito bonito


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2008 às 09:46)

Aviso do Estofex para Hoje dia 15 de Novembro.





SYNOPSIS


Rather intense, meandering upper westerlies are covering the northern and eastern parts of Europe. Feature of most interest in this flow regime will be the trough to be expected off the Scandinavian W coast at the beginning of the period. This feature will lift northeastwards during the period but in doing so, maintain strong cyclogenesis over the North Sea and southern Scandinavia. Over the central Mediterranean, a quasi-stationary upper cyclone persists through the period.

DISCUSSION

... Baltic region ... S Sweden ...

It appears that strong slab ascent along the cold front associated with the Scandinavian trough will be accompanied by a narrow/shallow convective line, mainly affecting the Baltic Sea and the Baltic States, but later also N Germany and N Poland, with the convection becoming increasingly shallow towards the southwestern extension of the front. It is quite likely the this convection will be associated with very gusty winds as a result over vertical momentum transport, and so will mainly act to augment the strong/severe large-scale gradient flow. Near the apices of line segments, the strong vertical shear may be tilted into the vertical, so that mesocyclones/MCVs may form, which could spawn a brief tornado or two, though the background helicity is not extraordinarily strong per latest model guidance. Though CAPE signals are quite weak, sufficient confidence in convective development exists, necessitating a level one treat. Lightning activity should be confined to the deeper segments of the line over S Scandinavia and the Baltic region.

... central and western Mediterranean ...

Some instability will likely persist over the central Mediterranean underneath the upper thermal low, and in its periphery where a plume of wrap-around theta-e is present. Not the entire region where convection is expected, will benefit from vertical shear, but about 20 m/s 0-6 km bulk shear should be present over the Ionian Sea, S Italy, and the southern Adriatic Sea. Steepening lapse rates and increasing low-level shear are simulated over the Ionian Sea in the evening hours.

Thinking is that thunderstorms will persists throughout the period, with highest chances of organized thunderstorms existing over southern Italy, the S Adriatic, and the S Ionian Sea, where kinematic support will be best. Expect isolated marginally severe hail along with severe wind gusts with the strongest of these storms. 
As thermodynamic and kinematic fields strengthen over the Ionian Sea towards the evening, more intense severe weather, including tornadoes may occur. 

Farther west, where shear profiles are weaker, strong low-level lapse rates are anticipated, hinting at the possibility of non-mesocyclonic tornadoes. These should be too isolated in nature to warrant a categorical outlook for this phenomenon.

Sul de Itália.




[/

Grécia

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

[/

Tanto que eu gostava que cá em portugal também estevesse em festa


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

E o Mediterrâneo vai mesmo estar ao rubro durante a próxima semana, com algumas regiões a esperar quantidades de precipitação superiores a 200mm.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 12:29)

E não é só a chuva! a neve e o frio também vão dar que falar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Nov 2008 às 11:34)

Aviso Do Estofex para hoje dia 16 Novembro.





SYNOPSIS

Two features dominate the weather pattern in the central parts of Europe: An upper cut-off low over the central Mediterranean translates towards Greece. At 500hPa, a 30 m/s jet streak over northern Libya will travel northeastward with its left exit region over SW Greece. Upstream of a low pressure complex located over the Baltic States, a strong upper trough will overspread the Baltic Sea and Poland during the day. Quiescent conditions will remain over southwestern and southeastern Europe where an upper ridge is present. 

DISCUSSION

...Central Mediterranean, Ionian Sea...

Moderate CAPE is in place over the central / eastern Mediterranean in an environment with low to moderate deep layer shear (10 - 20 m/s). As the upper low weakens, QG forcing will be limited but moderate shear may allow some organized multicells. Some of them may develop rotating updrafts and produce isolated large hail / severe gusts. Especially in the western part of the area where shear is rather weak, steep low level lapse rates and low LCL heights should lead to some waterspouts. 

...NE Germany, Poland, W Belarus...

A vigorous upper vort max associated with an upper shortwave trough will overspread parts of central / eastern Europe during the afternoon / evening hours. Wind speeds around 20 m/s are present at 850hPa and vertical cross sections hint at potential instability next to the cold front ahead of the trough. Even though instability is very limited and horizontal temperature gradients are rather low, one or two shallow convective lines with sporadic lightning may evolve and downward momentum transport will allow convectively enhanced gusts that exceed the severe threshold. As low level shear is in order of 15 m/s and orographic features may provide significant directional shear, tornadoes are not discounted either. Overall threat should reach the level one threshold.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2008 às 20:56)

Estes run's tem sido de loucos para a Escandinávia  quem me dera meter-me já no avião para lá ir passar os próximos 10 dias.





A anomalia na Europa pouco a pouco está a ficar cada vez mais negativa  e Portugal não escapa, todo aquele veremlho deve desaparecer nos próximos dias.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Nov 2008 às 09:32)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 17 de Novembro





SYNOPSIS

Strengthening high pressure over the eastern Atlantic arches upward while blocking the predmoinant upper zonal flow pattern over the N-Atlantic. Geopotential heights begin to fall over most parts of N/CNTRL and E- Europe during the day and mark the beginning of a much colder period for most parts of Europe. Weakening upper trough over the central Mediterranean shifts eastwards, before re-gaining strength during the night hours, as geopotential height falls reach the Mediterranean. A few lightning strikes are possible during the passage of very cold upper trough over NW Norway, 00Z onwards.

DISCUSSION

... Crete, S-Aegean Sea ...

As upper trough draws near from the west during the day, atmosphere at all levels starts a gradual cool-down. SSTs in the upper tens/lower twenties still present, so expect a fair amount of instability, especially at lowest 2-3km. Background flow in general remains weak with DLS of 10-15m/s despite numerous short-lived flare-ups as small-scale disturbances pass by. BL airmass remains humid and LCLs low, so risk of waterspouts will be enhanced over an extensive area, especially if local convergence zones can set up. Degree of LL CAPE release and locally enhanced DLS even hint on an isolated strong tornado event. Despite overall weak shear, DLS of near 20m/s over Crete, a lowering WBZ level and some modest mid-level CAPE release indicate a risk of large hail with stronger storms. Overall, parameters look fine for numerous tornado/hail events but we first want to wait for new model data before updating.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

A potência que se está a cozinhar para a Escandinávia é algo incrivel, penso que eles poderão estar há beira de uma tempestade tipica dos anos 70 

Vão levar com um nevão que já não vêem há muito muito tempo.





2 de Dezembro de 1976


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> A potência que se está a cozinhar para a Escandinávia é algo incrivel, penso que eles poderão estar há beira de uma tempestade tipica dos anos 70
> 
> Vão levar com um nevão que já não vêem há muito muito tempo.



As previsões apontam para acumulações de neve, dignas de inverno. E um pouco por toda a Europa.
Quer dizer, estou ali a ver um rectângulo no extremos sudoeste que...
Enfim, é o costume!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Nov 2008 às 09:34)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 18 de Novembro.





SYNOPSIS

A blocking high pressure system lies over the Atlantic. Two troughs enter Europe with the northwestern flow, connected by a cold front. The strongest ascending QG motions are forecast over Denmark, Germany, Czech Republic and Poland, and over the southern half of France sliding into the western Mediterranean area. Another trough with a more unstable airmass affects the area around Greece and Turkey.


DISCUSSION


...Crete, Aegean Sea, southwestern Turkey...

Relatively large CAPE (>1000 J/kg) and moderate vertical shear (15-25 m/s) offer potential for strong multicell clusters or MCS storms with a chance of large hail. While SREH is not strong, some storms may exhibit rotation. Flash flooding may occur.


...Denmark, Germany, Czech Republic, western Poland...

An area of some CAPE, ELs to -15°C and strong shear follows after the cold front during the evening. SREH >200 m2/s2 and LLS > 10 m/s in combination with CAPE require alertness for isolated tornadoes. However, the GFS model predicts a heavy inversion between 2 and 4 km altitude and unfavorable positioning to QG ascent, and a strong convergence zone is absent, so chances for severe weather seem too marginal.

...Mediterranea Sea...

Waterspouts may occur, especially where the combination of strong LL buoyancy, moisture, convergence and weak winds are present.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2008 às 09:45)

Aviso do Estofex para Hoje dia 19 de Novembro.





SYNOPSIS

Between an intense 1040hPa high pressure area over the NE Atlantic and a large-scale cyclonic vortex over extreme N-Europe, geopotential height gradients get worse and bitterly cold air from Greenland starts its move toward the SE. This period will be the prominent 'calm before the storm' for many parts of N/CNTRL and S-Europe so the upcoming 24h remain relative quiet regarding organized and deep convection. Geopotential heights remain low over the western/central Mediterranen so chances for a few thunderstorms remain. Latest soundings reveal well mixed LLs with locally enhanced lapse rates at lowest 3km and strongest convergence signals over the western Mediterranean indicate that most of the activity will be confined to this area (running from SE Spain, the Balearic Islands to Corsica). Strong wind gusts, marginal hail and an isolated waterspout could occur with stronger activity, but threat remains marginal throughout the period. There are some hints on a low-end thunderstorm risk over Latvia during the early morning hours of the 20th, but confidence is not yet high enough to go with a thunderstorm area.

DISCUSSION

... An area NE/E of Crete and coastal areas of W/SW Turkey ...

A departing and gradually filling upper trough affects the area during the forecast. Temperatures at all levels cool off constantly, resulting in steepening lapse rates at all levels keeping SSTs of 16°C (northern level area) to 21°C (extreme southern level area) in mind. A weak cold front slowly drops south/southeastwards, swamping the warm/humid air out of the area. Hence, SBCAPE values in excess of 1500 J/kg during the morning to midday hours should decrease betimes and tongue of strongest instability should exit the forecast area during the night hours. LCLs are low, atmosphere only weakly capped and 0-3km CAPE release very robust, so there will be an appreciable risk for waterspouts mainly along the W/SW coast of Turkey. 12Z soundings from Crete and W-Turkey already had nice lapse rates, which should become steeper betimes, so in combination with intense updraft strength ( large LL/mid-level CAPE release) and aforementioned, potential rapid LL vortex stretching, even an isolated strong tornado event will be possible. In addition, large hail will be also a threat in stronger storms.

The hail and tornado threat remains augmented east of Crete, where DLS increases and deep-layer updraft rotation seems likely.

Thunderstorm intensity/coverage should decrease after 21Z and exit the area of responsibility.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2008 às 00:22)

A Rússia este ano fica em paz, e a Europa e arredores gelam


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Nov 2008 às 09:47)

Hoje terá sido a madrugada mais amena dos próximos tempos nas ilhas britânicas ,norte de França ,Holanda,Bélgica  norte da Alemanha e Polónia.
As temperaturas hoje às 06 UTC:







[/URL][/IMG]

A partir de amanhã ,por todas estas vastas áreas a conversa será outra..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Nov 2008 às 09:48)

Aviso do Estofex para Hoje dia 20 de Novembro.





SYNOPSIS

To the east of strengthening high over the northern Atlantic, an intense outbreak of arctic air sets in over Europe. During the period, very low geopotential and unseasonably cold mid-level air mass will spread across Scandinavia, North Sea, and Baltic Sea region in the wake of a strong surface low pressure system moving eastward into western Russia. The cold front of this low will be located from south-western British Isles to southern North Sea and Baltic Sea and further to the Baltic States. It will spread south-eastward rapidly. At low levels, another cold front will spread southward across the North Sea at the end of the period.

To the south of the large north-European long-wave trough, rather low geopotential covers most of the Mediterranean, where rather cool air masses are present.

DISCUSSION

Western Russia region

Ahead of the approaching cold front, models indicate a strong westerly low-level jet pointing towards Belarus and western Russia on early Thursday. Relatively moist air mass is expected in the range of this low-level jet. A strong midlevel jet streak will be placed from Poland to Belarus in the morning hours, and quite strong QG forcing can be expected especially from northern Belarus to western Russia, where warm air advection and differential cyclonic vorticity advection are forecast.

Affected air mass will likely be characterized by neutral lapse rates due to low-level south-westerly moisture advection and lift. Weak instability is expected to develop underneath the cyclonic flank of the mid-level jet streak, where rather cold mid-levels and rather warm/moist low-levels will overlap. However, limiting factor is cold boundary-layer actually situated over western Russia, and instability will likely be elevated. Nevertheless, current thinking is that at deep convection will be present along the convective line ahead of the cold front that may produce some isolated thunder from Latvia to western Russia in the morning hours. With strong vertical wind shear, severe wind gusts and small hail are not ruled out, as well as isolated tornadoes. Threat seems to be quite low given weak low-level buoyancy. Weakening instability will limit chance for deep moist convection later on.

Southern North Sea

Late in the period, instability over the North Sea will increase as cold mid-level air mass spreads across the warm sea surface. Expect neutral to slightly unstable lapse rates just to the north-east of very strong mid-level jet streak situated over British Isles and Belgium at the end of the forecast period that will also be associated with some lift over the North Sea, and deep convection will likely develop ahead of the arctic cold front moving southward in the wake of a surface pressure trough. Given quite strong synoptic wind field, moderate to strong low-level vertical wind shear is expected near the coasts of Benelux and western Germany. Thunderstorms may produce isolated severe wind gusts and soft hail, and isolated tornadoes are not ruled out. Severe potential is rather low, though.


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2008 às 19:38)

O Seguimento da situação dos próximos dias nalguns países europeus passa a ser feito em seguimento especial:

 Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2008 às 21:25)

*La tempête Gabriela provoque des intempéries meurtrières à travers l'Europe* 

La tempête "Gabriela" a provoqué de nombreuses intempéries venteuses et neige à travers l'Europe ces dernières 48 h. On déplore la mort de 8 personnes.
En Italie, les vents ont fait des victimes et de dégâts matériels. Un lycéen est mort et une vingtaine d'autres personnes ont été blessées lorsque le plafond d'un lycée s'est écroulé dans la banlieue de Turin, dans le nord de l'Italie. Une jeune femme est par ailleurs morte en Sardaigne, à Cagliari, après être tombée d'un scooter, toujours en raison du vent. Toute la péninsule est touchée par une vague de froid accompagnée de vents forts qui ont perturbé la navigation, endommagé des embarcations et provoqué des chutes d'arbres. A Palerme, en Sicile, le vent a fait tomber un homme du toit de son immeuble où il était monté pour régler l'antenne. En Calabre, dans le sud de l'Italie, une femme a été légèrement blessée lorsqu'un lampadaire est tombé sur sa voiture.
Un vol d'Alitalia qui devait atterrir à Brindisi, dans les Pouilles, a été dérouté sur Bari en raison des rafales de vent sur l'aéroport où était prévue initialement son arrivée.     
Les liaisons maritimes ont été fortement perturbées et un navire effectuant le trajet Palerme-Gênes a été contraint après plus de 100 km à retourner dans son port d'attache, la mer déchaînée empêchant la navigation.Des îles dans le golfe de Naples ont des difficultés à maintenir les liaisons avec le continent tandis que l'archipel des éoliennes, face à la Sicile, est totalement isolé en raison du mauvais temps.      
En Allemagne, c'est une véritable tempête de neige qui a touché une partie du pays. Le nord a été touché par des chutes de neige qui ont laissé une quinzaine de centimètres sur la région de Hambourg et dans le secteur de Schleswig-Holstein. Dans la région de Thuringe, c’est une véritable tempête de neige avec des vents de 100 km/h qui ont soufflé, on a relevé une dizaine de centimètres de neige. De nombreux automobilistes ont été bloqués sur les routes. Deux personnes sont mortes sur les routes verglacées
En Autriche, quatre personnes sont décédées à la suite d'accidents dus à la neige et au verglas. De nombreuses routes ont été rendues impraticables. En montagne, le danger d'avalanches est important.
Aux Pays-Bas, trois personnes ont perdu la vie dans des accidents de la route, également dus à la neige et au verglas, selon la police.
En Suisse, de forts vents ont été relevés en altitude. Les plus hautes valeurs ont été mesurées au Saentis (SG) et au Corvatsch (GR), avec des vents enregistrés à 130 km/h.
En Scandinavie, la tempête a provoqué de forte chutes de neige. L'aéroport de Stockholm a dû être fermé durant 2 heure en raison des fortes bourrasques de vent.
La Roumanie, la Bulgarie, la Grèce et même la Turquie ont également été fortement affectés par la neige et le vent.
Cet événement a également touché la France. Quelques 6.000 foyers restaient privés d'électricité dans la région de Fayence, dans le Nord-Est du Var, après une série de coupures dans la nuit. Jusqu'à 30.000 foyers ont été privés d'électricité au plus fort des événements
Les coupures sont survenues sur des lignes moyenne tension de 20.000 volts touchées par des chutes de branches d'arbres et des arbres.
Une petite tornade s'est abattue à l'Est de Marseille et a fait des dégâts importants. La toiture de la façade Est du Pharo a été soufflée et des vitres ont été brisées. D'autre part, une tribune du stade de le Cesne à Mazargues, là où joue la réserve de l'OM (CFA2), a été soufflée par cette même tempête qui s'est abattue sur la ville cette nuit.
A la Ciotat,  la base nautique a été très touchée. Le parc de bateaux de la Société des régates ciotadennnes (SRC) compte au moins une vingtaine d'embarcations endommagées et a perdu l'ensemble de ses sept catamarans, tous irréparables selon les premiers constats de ce matin.
Selon la SNCF, les fortes bourrasques pourraient être à l'origine de l'arrachement d'une caténaire sur plusieurs centaines de mètres dans le Var entre Puget-Ville et Carnoules (Var). Près de 700 voyageurs étaient restés bloqués durant plus de quatre heures.

Fonte: Catastrophes


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2008 às 12:50)

*Espanha: Lluvia, viento y nieve para los próximos días*

27/11/2008  Nota Informativa

La actual situación de bajas presiones sobre el área mediterránea, con un anticiclón en el Atlántico y flujo del norte sobre la Península, que ha provocado una bajada generalizada de temperaturas, dará paso en los próximos días a la llegada de varios sistemas frontales por el noroeste al tiempo que una borrasca se situará sobre el Cantábrico.

Con esta situación a partir de mañana viernes 28 se espera la entrada de un frente frío activo por el noroeste de la Península acompañado de precipitaciones que serán localmente moderadas y persistentes en Galicia y que se irán extendiendo a lo largo del fin de semana al resto de la Península, área del Estrecho, Melilla y Baleares, aunque de forma mas débil y dispersa cuanto mas al este.  En Baleares las precipitaciones podrán ser fuertes y con tormentas durante la primera mitad del viernes 28 y el día 29. La cota de nieve será superior a 800-1000 m. al principio,   bajando posteriormente a los 600-700 m en el norte peninsular y 800-1000 m en el sur.

Tras el paso del frente se mantendrá la inestabilidad en toda la Península y Baleares con cielos nubosos o muy nubosos y precipitaciones que serán mas frecuentes en Galicia y área cantábrica. Podrán ir acompañadas de tormentas y chubascos dispersos en el interior peninsular. En el área del Estrecho se producirán chubascos moderados que podrán ser localmente fuertes y con tormentas los días 29 y 30.  El viento será de componente Oeste en la Península y Baleares: moderado a fuerte en el Estrecho, Alborán, Baleares y litoral cantábrico, y moderado en el resto.

La situación de inestabilidad, con precipitaciones, viento y frío, se mantendrá el lunes e incluso hay posibilidad de que continúe en días posteriores afectando en principio al Cantábrico, área del Estrecho y Baleares.

AEMET


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2008 às 12:55)

Hoje vê-se bem a quantidade de neve que ficou retidas nas serras espanholas do norte de Espanha.
As responsáveis pelo bloqueio da chuva e neve que não chegaram a Portugal.






Esperemos pela desforra no próximo fim-de-semana!


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 15:16)

AnDré disse:


> Esperemos pela desforra no próximo fim-de-semana!



Ainda antes de ver o teu comentário era precisamente isso que ia dizer  Acho que esta é finalmente a nossa vez de ser notícia.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2008 às 12:56)

*Veneza em estado de alerta devido à subida do nível do mar*

O Centro de Marés de Veneza lançou hoje um alerta para o fenómeno de “aqua alta” porque se prevê que, ao início da tarde, o mar atinja níveis inéditos nos últimos 30 anos, ou seja, 1,60 metros acima do nível considerado normal. Quase todas as ruas da cidade italiana, nomeadamente o centro turístico da Praça de São Marcos, já estão cobertas de água. As deslocações no centro histórico são agora extremamente difíceis.
O Centro de previsão das marés de Veneza prevê um pico de 160 centímetros de altura ao início da tarde. Depois, a água deverá começar a baixar progressivamente até à normalidade cerca das 18h00. Amanhã, a água poderá voltar a subir. O fenómeno explica-se, nomeadamente, pelos ventos fortes do Sul, pelas chuvas torrenciais e neve que fustigam o Norte de Itália há vários dias.
“É uma ‘aqua alta’ excepcional e, salvo em caso de necessidade, permaneçam em casa”, aconselhou o autarca de Veneza, Massimo Cacciari. Além das tradicionais passadeiras instaladas para os peões, a activação de sirenes e anúncios vocais, o Centro de previsão de marés pôs em funcionamento, recentemente, um sistema de alerta por SMS para informar sobre a evolução da subida das águas.
Em Fevereiro de 1986, a cidade lacustre registou um nível de 1,58 metros acima do nível médio mas é preciso ir a 1979 para encontrar um nível superior a 1,60 (1,66). Veneza passou pela sua pior “aqua alta” a 4 de Novembro de 1966, quando ficou submersa por 194 centímetros de água, enquanto todo o território italiano era atingido por inundações catastróficas.

PUBLICO


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Dez 2008 às 12:14)

A Europa, ao contrário da imagem que este Outono nos possa transmitir com os nevões aqui por Portugal Continental,mostra dificuldades em arrefecer.
As mínimas de hoje são o exemplo disso:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Se exceptuarmos o extremo norte da Escandinávia e o extremo nordeste siberiano, tudo continua bem  ameno.
Noutros Dezembros, a história europeia tem tido outros relatos.
Faltará  o anticiclone siberiano para fazer frio a valer na Europa.
Aguardemos pelo seu aparecimento.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2008 às 19:14)

Para onde foi a Islândia ??   vão ver uma depressão que já não viam há muito muito tempo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 21:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Para onde foi a Islândia ??   vão ver uma depressão que já não viam há muito muito tempo.



Não penso que seja assim uma depressão tão rara. 
Afinal são só 970 hPa. Quantas vezes já não vimos estas depressões perto da Gronelândia?
Melhor, só mesmo os anticiclones, que chegam a ter centros de 1060 hPa em determinadas alturas do ano, mais ou menos na mesma zona.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Dez 2008 às 01:27)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não penso que seja assim uma depressão tão rara.
> Afinal são só 970 hPa. Quantas vezes já não vimos estas depressões perto da Gronelândia?



Claro.E na Islândia também.
970 hPa é canja para eles.
Quantas vezes têm pelas redondezas ou mesmo em cima 950 hPa?
E por falar em 970 , esta depressão que hoje estava a Oeste da Noruega era de apenas menos 1: 969 hPa.






[/URL][/IMG]

E com esta vista previlegiada que temos hoje de tudo que nos rodeia,
convenhamos que por momentos paramos estupefactos apenas para contemplar esta Natureza em harmonia .






[/URL][/IMG]

Amanhã haverá mais pequenas maravilhas para contemplar.
Àquelas latitudes norte, nesta altura do ano, 
quantas e quantas mais não ocorrerão?


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2008 às 10:11)

contemplar esta Natureza em harmonia .






[/URL][/IMG]

Amanhã haverá mais pequenas maravilhas para contemplar.
Àquelas latitudes norte, nesta altura do ano, 
quantas e quantas mais não ocorrerão?[/QUOTE]

bela imegem
é é pena o facto destes sistemas serem tao pouco activos ( só teem algumas trovoadas e os eventos de maior interesse só ocorrem aquando da passagem de ondulações frontais) há cut-off's de 1000hpa proporcionalmente muito mais perigosas, activas e interessantes


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2008 às 21:02)

Bela anomalia na Europa central  e nós continuamos bem fresquinhos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Dez 2008 às 09:33)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 11 de Dezembro.





Sul de Itália:




[/

O sul da Austria está sob alerta vermelho devido á neve.

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2008 às 11:14)

*Itália: Mau tempo causa um morto em Roma, inundações em todo o país*

Violentas intempéries causaram a morte por afogamento de uma mulher em Roma hoje de madrugada, danos materiais e inundações em toda a Itália, disseram fontes dos bombeiros e das autoridades locais. 

Os bombeiros encontraram hoje de manhã o corpo de uma mulher que ficou bloqueada no seu veículo quando se encontrava numa passagem subterrânea inundada pelas chuvas que se abateram durante a noite sobre a capital, de acordo com a agência noticiosa italiana Ansa. 

A circulação foi fortemente perturbada em Roma, onde várias estradas ficaram intransitáveis devido às inundações e à queda de árvores. 

O presidente da câmara municipal de Roma, Gianni Alemanno, pediu que a cidade seja declarada em estado de «catástrofe natural» e pediu aos residentes para «limitarem as deslocações», referiu a Ansa. 

De acordo com a protecção civil italiana, fortes chuvas, ventos violentos e importantes quedas de neve causaram já numerosos danos no resto do país desde terça-feira à noite, prevendo-se que as condições atmosféricas se mantenham hoje idênticas. 

Na região montanhosa de Trentino-Alto Ádige (nordeste), a neve obrigou ao encerramento de várias escolas e estradas. 

No sul de Itália, nomeadamente na Sicília, também várias estradas ficaram bloqueadas. 

Na quarta-feira, a neve perturbou o tráfego aéreo em Milão (norte) e bloqueou na fronteira centenas de veículos pesados provenientes de França.

In: Lusa


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2008 às 13:13)

*Mau tempo na Grécia e na Itália *

A chuva e ventos fortes que esta semana se registam na Grécia e em Itália fizeram cinco mortos, dois em território grego e três em solo italiano, disseram hoje as autoridades locais. Na ilha grega de Cefalónia, duas mulheres - mãe e filha - morreram quinta-feira à noite afogadas, quando o veículo em que seguiam, numa estrada junta à costa, foi arrastado pelas ondas, de acordo com as autoridades gregas. 
O único sobrevivente foi o filho, de 16 anos, que conseguiu sair do veículo antes de este se afundar.
A chuva e ventos fortes registados quinta-feira à noite o país provocaram inundações em várias cidades gregas e obrigaram os bombeiros a efectuar várias operações de socorro. 
Em Itália, a chuva e ventos fortes que atingem o país desde quarta-feira fizeram quinta-feira uma terceira vítima no sul do país, referiu hoje a protecção civil italiana. O homem, de 55 anos, que tentava socorrer um automobilista na região de Polistena, a 70 quilómetros de Reggio Calabria, sul de Itália, morreu na sequência da queda de uma ponte danificada pela chuva.
A protecção civil italiana alertou hoje para a subida das águas do rio Tibre que poderá fazer transbordar os esgotos inundados nas ruas de alguns bairros de Roma.
Na quinta-feira de manhã, os bombeiros resgataram os corpos de uma mulher encurralada no seu automóvel devido a uma inundação numa passagem subterrânea da periferia de Roma e de um homem, de 76 anos, que morreu no mesmo dia de enfarte após a queda de um ramo de uma árvore sobre o seu veículo, em Reggio Calabria.

DNOTICIAS


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2008 às 00:19)

*Itália : 800 cães mortos ou desaparecidos devido ao mau tempo, quedas de neve recorde na Áustria*

Cerca de 800 cães morreram ou são dados como desaparecidos na sequência das cheias no Rio Petrace que inundaram o canil onde estavam estes animais, na Calábria, Sul de Itália, revelou hoje a agência Ansa.

O canil, nos arredores de Reggio di Calabria, acolhia 1.070 cães, dos quais só 270 conseguiram ser salvos e para os quais terá de ser encontrada uma nova estrutura de acolhimento, segundo a mesma fonte.

As chuvas e ventos violentos que assolam a Itália desde quarta-feira causaram três mortos, enquanto em Roma as águas do Rio Tibre, engrossado pela cheia mais importante dos últimos 40 anos, continuavam a subir devendo atingir um pico noite dentro.

No Sul da Áustria, quedas de neve recorde perturbaram hoje a circulação ferroviária e rodoviária e causaram cortes da corrente eléctrica, enquanto as autoridades alertavam para o perigo de avalanchas.

No vale de Gailtal, situado na província de Caríntia (Sul), caíram 102 centímetros de neve em 48 horas, um recorde que não se registava há 80 anos, segundo o centro meteorológico austríaco ZAMG.

O vale de Lesachtal registou uma altura de neve fresca que varia entre 160 e 200 centímetros, segundo fontes não oficiais.

A intempérie levou ao fecho de estradas na Caríntia e no vizinho Tirol, designadamente as que permitem aceder às suas estações de ski.

Os caminhos-de-ferro austríacos anunciaram a suspensão do tráfego ferroviário entre Villach e Udine (Norte de Itália)

A companhia de caminhos-de-ferro apelou ao exército para manter ao serviço outras ligações ferroviárias.

Cerca de 3.000 lares estão sem electricidade porque os cabos partiram, vergados pelo peso da neve ou arrancados pelas quedas de árvores.

No Tirol, os bombeiros tiveram de intervir para limpar a neve dos telhados das casas a fim de evitar derrocadas. Uma massa de neve com a largura de 35 metros caiu do telhado de um prédio, esmagando seis viaturas, mas ninguém ficou ferido.

As escolas permaneceram encerradas pelo segundo dia consecutivo nas cidades de Spittal e Hermagor na Caríntia.

In: Lusa


----------



## iceworld (13 Dez 2008 às 12:28)

Pelo menos quatro mortos vítimas do mau tempo


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/mundo/pelo+menos+quatro+mortos+vitimas+do+mau+tempo.htm


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2008 às 12:54)

*Roma - Itália*

Um video das inundações em Roma


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 17:25)

*Chuva em Itália*

_Roma continua em estado de emergência devido ao mau tempo
Itália continua debaixo de chuva e inundações e Roma continua em estado de emergência, mas o rio Tibre não transbordou na capital, afastando as piores previsões. Já morreram quatro pessoas devido ao mau tempo no país

A Itália está a sofrer com as maiores cheias dos últimos anos, com o rio Tibre, que passa no centro de Roma, a subir o caudal 7,5 metros.

Apesar de o pior, aparentemente, já ter passado, uma vez que o rio não transbordou no centro histórico da capital, mantém-se o estado de emergência decretado pelo presidente da câmara, Gianni Alemanno.

Já morreram pelo menos quatro pessoas vítimas das tempestades e inundações dos últimos dias, e um irlandês de 27 anos permanece desaparecido após ter caído de uma ponte.

Foi na quinta-feira que Gianni Alemanno declarou o estado de emergência, numa altura em que as fortes chuvas e vento deitaram abaixo várias árvores, arrastadas depois pelo rio.

Um dos acessos a Roma, pelo Norte, esteve fechado devido ao transbordo das águas do Aniene, afluente do Tibre._

_in Sol_

Cheias em Itália


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2008 às 17:46)

*Espanha*

*Temporal de nieve y viento en la mitad norte peninsular*



> *Madrid activa el nivel 1 de emergencia del Plan de Inclemencias Invernales .- Cantabria, Galicia, País Vasco, Asturias y Castilla La Mancha, en alerta naranja *
> 
> Está nevando en la mitad norte peninsular. Seis comunidades autónomas -Cantabria, Galicia, País Vasco, Asturias, Madrid y Castilla La Mancha, están recibiendo desde primeras horas de la mañana nevadas, lluvias y fuertes vientos. La cota de nieve en Madrid ha descendido hasta los 400 metros, por lo que la capital ha visto caer algunos copos y la Comunidad de Madrid ha activado el Plan de Inclemencias Invernales y ha pedido que no se hagan viajes por carretera a no ser que sea absolutamente necesario.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2008 às 22:20)

*Mais de 3.000 carros presos na neve em Madrid*

Mais de 3.000 carros ficaram este sábado presos na neve em Madrid, numa gigantesca fila em plena estrada nacional. O nevão tornou impossível qualquer desvio para outras estradas.
Espanha assistiu este sábado um dos maiores nevões de sempre, com a tempestade a criar uma gigantesca fila de carros perto de Madrid, que afectou mais de 3.000 carros na estrada M-601. Foram 20 quilómetros de carros parados, num e noutro sentido da auto-estrada. Os automóveis não tinham qualquer hipótese de fuga, uma vez que todas as saídas e estradas que se seguiam à M-601, de Navacerrada estavam também cobertas de neve.
O pior momento foi a partir das 17h00, quando milhares de turistas e esquiadores deixaram a estância de Navacerrada, a cerca de 50 kms da capital espanhola, encerrada a essa hora. Os automóveis, a maioria sem correntes, tiveram de aguardar por um limpa-neves, que abriu apenas uma via, seguindo-se uma lenta marcha em direcção à capital.
A Comunidade de Madrid activou o nível 1 de emergência devido à neve, pedindo aos habitantes da região para não saírem de carro a não ser que seja absolutamente necessário. A neve está a cair em Espanha a altitudes de apenas 400 metros em várias regiões, muito abaixo do normal, que são 800 a mil metros.

Sol


----------



## iceworld (28 Dez 2008 às 15:24)

Mau tempo na Europa - Espanhã


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/mundo/Quatro+mortes+em+Espanha.htm


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2008 às 17:42)

*Terça-feira, 16 de Dezembro de 2008*

El peor temporal de lluvia en 30 años anega Mallorca y causa 1.500 incidentes

Un temporal histórico no dio tregua en Mallorca. Desde 1944 en Lluc no se habían recogido 276 litros por metro cuadrado. Las copiosas lluvias caídas en las últimas 24 horas causaron más de un millar de incidentes de consideración en toda la isla. Inundaciones en domicilios, comercios y calles, desprendimientos de tierra y piedras, árboles caídos, carreteras cortadas y torrentes desbordados fueron la mayoría de los servicios que los equipos de emergencias tuvieron que atender. Una quincena de carreteras quedaron cerradas al tráfico y media docena de torrentes se desbordaron. Además de estos siniestros, las persistentes precipitaciones provocaron por la mañana una situación caótica en los principales accesos a Palma, problemas en el transporte marítimo y cortes de luz en distintos puntos de la ciudad. Centenares de conductores se vieron atrapados en medio de retenciones kilométricas y unas 30 familias tuvieron que ser desalojadas de la urbanización Can Gallard, situada en las proximidades del hospital de Son Llàtzer.
Las zonas más afectadas por el temporal fueron Palma, Calvià y localidades de la Serra de Tramuntana como Andratx, Sant Elm, Puigpunyent, Estellencs, Esporles, Escorca, Bunyola, Alaró, Sóller, además de otras zonas como Alcúdia, sa Pobla, Selva, Muro e Inca. 
El servicio de Emergencias 112 registró desde el pasado lunes por la tarde más de 1.500 incidentes, 500 de ellos de consideración, si bien la central atendió más de 2.600 llamadas. Centenares de agentes y efectivos se movilizaron en Mallorca, después de trabajar durante toda la madrugada de ayer. Los equipos se reforzaron por la mañana. Los siniestros fueron atendidos por los Bombers de Mallorca, bomberos de Palma, Guardia Civil, Policía Local, Policía Nacional, 061, Ibanat, Protección Civil y la Dirección General de Emergencias. 
Debido a los desprendimientos de tierra, las inundaciones y los torrentes desbordados, una quincena de carreteras se cerraron al tráfico. 
Las vías afectadas fueron la MA-10, del mirador de ses Barques a Lluc; MA-1001, de Puigpunyent a Estellencs; MA-1101, de Puigpunyent a Esporles; MA-1042, de Establiments a Palma; MA-15, la autovía de Manacor, a la altura del kilómetro 3, junto a Son Llàtzer; MA-3011, la carretera vieja de Sineu, también en las cercanías del hospital; MA-5011, el camí Fondo; MA-3521, de Santa Margalida a Muro; MA-3433, de sa Pobla a Alcúdia, dirección a s´Albufera; MA-3420, de sa Pobla a Pollença; MA-3421, a la altura de sa Pobla con la autopista de Inca; MA-1140, de Palmanyola a s´Esgleieta; MA-3321, de Manacor a Son Serra; MA-2210, de Pollença a Formentor, a la salida del hotel y también la carretera de Cala Tuent, según informó la conselleria de Interior. 
Estas vías sufrieron cortes intermitentes y algunas de ellas estuvieron cerradas durante prácticamente toda la jornada de ayer. Otras carreteras secundarias de la isla también se vieron afectadas por pequeños desprendimientos en Petra, Ariany, Sant Llorenç, Artà, Santa Margalida y Capdepera. El colapso viario se agravó debido a largas retenciones en los accesos a Palma. En la autopista del aeropuerto se produjo un embotellamiento kilométrico.
Las importantes cantidades de agua recogidas en la Serra, con más de 250 litros por metro cuadrado en 24 horas, también causaron problemas en más de media docena de torrentes de la isla que finalmente se desbordaron. 
El conseller de Medio Ambiente, Miquel Àngel Grimalt, apuntó ayer que los torrentes en general funcionaron bien, exceptuando problemas puntuales. Las incidencias principalmente se produjeron en Palma en el torrent Gros, el de Na Bàrbara, La Vileta y Sant Magí. El desbordamiento del torrent Gros hizo que se cerrara al tráfico la autovía de Manacor, la carretera vieja de Sineu al caerse una pared y el camí Fondo. Otros torrentes afectados fueron el de Almadra (en Consell), el de Puigpunyent, Canyamel y Coanegra (a la altura de Marratxí). El torrent de Búger, en su tramo final en s´Albufera, también provocó inundaciones. S´Albufera ayer estaba al límite de su capacidad, a pesar de que las compuertas llevaban varios días abiertas. Grimalt también informó de que los acuíferos de la isla estaban a un 70 por ciento de su capacidad, una situación que no se producía desde hace quince años. El conseller también recordó que el pasado mes de noviembre fue el más lluvioso de los últimos 50 años.

Diário de Mallorca


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2008 às 00:08)

*Mau tempo em Espanha provoca quatro mortos*

Uma tempestade na costa mediterrânica de Espanha provocou a morte a quatro pessoas, três delas levadas pelas ondas do mar.
Um homem de 53 anos morreu depois de ter sido arrastado por uma onda no porto de Gandia, no sul de Valência. O mesmo aconteceu a um outro homem no porto de Barcelona, nas primeiras horas deste sábado. Ainda na região de Barcelona, um carro, com um ocupante no interior, foi arrastado por uma onda em El Prat del Llobregat, na sexta-feira à noite. A quarta vítima era um praticante de pesca submarina que morreu quando pescava com dois companheiros.
Um ferry boat carregado com passageiros e 19 membros da tripulação ficou à deriva no porto de Palamos, perto de Barcelona e teve de ser resgatado pelos serviços de salvamento marítimo. Joaquim Nadal, membro do governo regional da Catalunha, informou que vários barcos de pesca e recreio tiveram de se abrigar nos portos para fugir à ondas de quatro metros de altura provocadas pelo mau tempo.
A tempestade foi acompanhada por forte queda de neve na Catalunha, onde uma dezena de estradas e uma linha de caminho de ferro foram fechadas ao trânsito.

JN


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Dez 2008 às 10:51)

E se pelas Américas há notícias de extremos na Europa salvo as expeções  já aqui referidas tudo segue dentro dos parâmetros:
Frio onde ele é habitual, nesta altura do ano e temperaturas mais tépidas onde também é habitual.
As mínimas de hoje por essa Europa fora, Ásia dentro, reflectem bem a importância da continentalidade  em detrimento da latitude na diferença abismal dos registos das várias estações meteorológicas:







[/URL][/IMG]

E qual era o cantinho "mais quentinho" ( a vermelho no mapa) na Europa hoje de manhã?  Qual era?
O português pois então.....


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

*Ainda em 2008 ...*

En Ukraine on pouvait relever hier jusqu’à –19.9°C à Luhans’k soit 14°C en dessous des normales saisonnières, -17.8°C à Zaporizhzhia (température moyenne en décembre –3°C) , -17.7°C à Sumy, -15.9°C à Donets’k, -9.7°C sur la capitale Kiev (moyenne saisonnière –5°C).
En Roumanie, le mercure est descendu jusqu’à –22.4°C à Miercurea Ciuc (altitude 662 m), -16.3°C à Varfu Omu, -14.7°C à Botosani (moyenne saisonnière –3°C).
On atteignait les –17°C à Sonnblick en Autriche, -9°C à Salzburg soit 6°C en dessous des normales.
La température la plus basse a été observée dans les montagnes turques à Erzurum (1758m) avec –27.9°C, une température de 17°C en dessous des normales saisonnières.

Météo World

*Numerosas vítimas na Roménia devido a esta vaga de frio.*


----------

